# Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel



## beauty4u (18 August 2006)

Auf diese Seite [noparse]www.lebensprognose.com[/noparse]
war ich eingeladen per email am Dubai-Reise-Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und dabei musste man Lebensprognose-test machen. Dabei dass es kostenpflichtig ist stand in kleingedrückten ganz unten was ich nicht gesehen habe. Wie war ich überrascht wenn ich einen sms und dann eine Rechnung per email bekommen won volgenden Inhalt:



> ________________________________________________________________
> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> 
> Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Vertrauen und hoffen Sie waren mit unserer Dienstleistung aus der Bestellung vom 2006-08-18 für den lebensprognose.com Test zufrieden.
> ...



Was soll ich jetzt tun einfach nicht zahlen und vergessen oder sofort bei Polizei anzeigen? Ich wohne in Österreich. *[...]*

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158745#post158745

mehr sag/schreib  ich dazu nicht nicht mehr... 

cp


----------



## Theysi (24 August 2006)

*Bohh bin ich blöd ?????*

Hallo erstmal, bin vorhin zufällig auf die Seite gestossen. Sehr interessant.
Habe auch nie erwartet das ich hier lande weil ich einfach blöd bin.
Seit Jahren surfe ich - öffne nie Mails unbekannter Herkunft - mache nie ein Spiel mit und jetzt sowas.....
Ich Dummerchen öffne eine Mail......sie werden 61 alt?
Pahh, dachte ich......werde sicher 90. Also ich öffne die Mail und meld mich an und mach mit. Glaub es war was mit Lebensprognose.com....auch noch ne Reise nach Dubai.....und was kommt heute........genau die Rechnung über 59 Euro.
Ich nochmal rasch auf meine Mail...und jawoll unten steht was von dem o.g. Betrag....könnt mich in den A**** beissen.
Die bezahle ich ma gar nich......oder? Könnte man sagen ich war das nicht!!!
Ich weiss eigene Blödheit muss bestraft werden, aber doch nicht gleich 59 Euro für so einen Kram.
Wär super wenn irgendeiner antwortet oder dem es auch passiert ist.
Danke schön im voraus.
Theysi

_Posting an vorhandenen Thread verschoben modinfo _


----------



## sascha (24 August 2006)

*AW: Bohh bin ich blöd ?????*

Zum Thema Zahlung ja oder nein gibts hier einen Überblick. Durchlesen lohnt, dann schläft sichs ruhiger:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## pulseofmaggot (30 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich habe die rechnung auch bekommen. ich weiß nicht wasich tun soll:wall: 
soll ich bezahlen oder nix tun. bitte helft mir. mit dem vertag da kann ich nix anfangen denn auf der page stand ja dass es 59 € kostet. bitte brauche dringend hilfe


----------



## sascha (30 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> bitte brauche dringend hilfe



Gucksu einfach zwei Beiträge weiter oben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > bitte brauche dringend hilfe
> 
> 
> Gucksu einfach zwei Beiträge weiter oben.


machsdunetkomplizierteralsnötig. passdudichananleserherrredaktuer.
da klicken, dann lesen, dann verstehen, dann ruhig schlafen 
so geht's


----------



## pulseofmaggot (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

soll ich dann einfach nix bezahlen und so tun als wenn nix wäre?


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				pulseofmaggot schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dann einfach nix bezahlen und so tun als wenn nix wäre?


Mach doch was du willst, hier hält dich niemand von was ab oder rät dir gut zu. Aber gucke mal > HIER <, es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche, sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## technofreak (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				pulseofmaggot schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dann einfach nix bezahlen und so tun als wenn nix wäre?


Es geht schlicht und ergreifend nicht, weil man dir nicht helfen wollte, aber konkrete Einzelfallberatung 
 ist auf Grund des (noch) immer geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten.

tf


----------



## pulseofmaggot (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

wenn ich net zahle bekomme ich dann von denen ne mahnung? (mehr will ich erstma net wissen) danke schonma


----------



## Wembley (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				pulseofmaggot schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich net zahle bekomme ich dann von denen ne mahnung? (mehr will ich erstma net wissen) danke schonma


Es würde uns überraschen, wenn es nicht so wäre. Mahnungen gibt des bei diesen Geschichten zuhauf. Auch allerletzte Mahnungen. Mahnungen vom Anwalt und von irgendwelchen Inkassobüros. Nur diese Schreiben sind so viel wert, wie wenn ich dir eine "Zahlungserinnerung" schicken würde. Davor würdest du dich sicher nicht fürchten, oder? Eben. Die Texte in diesen Briefen sind teilweise sehr heftig, aber das hat alles nichts zu sagen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				pulseofmaggot schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich net zahle bekomme ich dann von denen ne mahnung? a


gut möglich, aber Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig aber solange es kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist,
 würde ich mich nicht grämen :sun:


----------



## pulseofmaggot (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

was ham denn die gemacht die das prob auch haben/hatten


----------



## Wembley (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				pulseofmaggot schrieb:
			
		

> was ham denn die gemacht die das prob auch haben/hatten


Nun, diesen Test gibt es nicht so lange, aber es gibt genug Erfahrungwerte andere ähnlich aufgebaute Seiten betreffend. Gedanken dazu hat sich schon Rolf76 gemacht: Er bezog das hauptsächlich auf SMS-Abos, aber vieles lässt sich auch hier anwenden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481

Allgmeine Hinweise gibt es hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Was andere in so einem Fall machen? Da gibt es genug Threads hier in "Allgemeines", wo User ihr Handeln beschrieben haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## pepe (5 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

[edit]

Stellt in Zukunft für jede Beantwortung eine Aufwandsentschädigung
in Rechnung (Vordruck siehe unten).
[edit] 

Hier eine mögliche Antwort zur Aufwandsentschädigung:

1. Sie scheinen eine Menge Spaß bei dem täglichen Schreiben von vielen
mails zu haben und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es täglich um die hundert
Menschen sind, deren Zeit sie in Anspruch nehmen.
2. Meine Zeit ist mir lieb und teuer.
3. Sie werden mit Sicherheit dafür Verständnis haben, dass ich ab dem
heutigen Datum (5.9.2006) für jede Bearbeitung Ihrer Schreiben eine
Aufwandsenschädigung in Höhe von 30 Euro in Rechnung stellen muss.
4. Sobald Sie in Zukunft eine e-mail oder einen Brief an meine angegebenen
Adressen schicken, stimmen Sie den Vertragsbedingungen in Punkt 3 zu.
5. Die Zustimmung kann gemäß § 312d BGB widerrufen werden.
6. Sollte Ihr Widerruf abgelehnt werden, können sie von § 119 BGB Abs.1
wegen Irrtums Gebrauch machen.

P.S.: Mein Anwalt ist inzwischen über Ihre [ edit] und [ edit]  informiert
und wir erwarten gemeinsam in den nächsten Tagen eine Bestätigung meiner
Widerrufungserklärung.

P.S.1: Sollte die Bestätigung der Widerrufserklärung nicht in den nächsten
Tagen schriftlich vorliegen, erhebe ich bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Sie
und schließe ich mich der bereits vorhandenen Sammelklage gegen Sie an.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## jupp11 (5 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				pepe schrieb:
			
		

> und schließe ich mich der bereits vorhandenen Sammelklage gegen Sie an.


wenn deine  übrigen juristischen Kennnisse so "fundiert" sind: Mahlzeit 
zum 1468. mal : in Deutschland gibt es keine  Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## pepe (5 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> pepe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso wenig wie es in Deutschland eine Sammelklage gibt, kann jemand oder eine Firma einen Wideruf eines (zudem irrtürmlich getroffenen) Vertrages ablehnen. 

_Absatz gelöscht _

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction 
noch so ein Aufruf und der Account wird gesperrt _


----------



## dvill (7 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Teurer Nepp im Internet

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (7 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Wers braucht: Lebenserwartungstest - garantiert kostenlos.


----------



## stieglitz (7 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wers braucht: Lebenserwartungstest - garantiert kostenlos.



Und? Wie alt wirst du?
Danach hab ich meine Lebenserwartung schon längst überschritten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Mein Ergebnis war das Positivste, was ich die letzten Monate zur Kenntnis nehmen durfte. Keine 40 und schon fast zwei Drittel geschafft. Und da die jahre als Chaostheoretiker hier mindestens dreifach zählen, falle ich wohl bald in die Grube.
STRIKE!


----------



## sascha (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> Und? Wie alt wirst du?



Alt genug, um ein paar Leuten noch ziemlich lange auf die Nerven zu fallen


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Oh Gott, wie deprimierend! Ich bekomme ja nicht mal mehr was von meiner Pension.





> [FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*Ihre individuelle Lebenserwartung beträgt 63,87 Jahre.* Laut unserem Rechner haben Sie damit noch [wenig] zu leben.  [/FONT]


:crys:


----------



## SEP (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Danach hab ich meine Lebenserwartung schon längst überschritten.


:rotfl:
Bekommt der Begriff "Grand Senior Member" eine ganz neue Bedeutung ...


----------



## KatzenHai (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich werde angeblich 71 ... ist das jetzt gerade wegen oder trotz meiner Antwort zur Religiösität? :gruebel:


----------



## KingsizeToni (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ohje. noch 3 jahre und ich bin alle.


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ihr habt sicher keinen der kostenpflichtigen Tests gemacht. Denn da berichten User nicht selten von einer Lebenserwartung von 110 oder mehr Jahren.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Greenhorn (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hat halt alles seinen Preis ... auch längeres Leben


----------



## virenscanner (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Test gemacht, bei meinem aktuellen Alter um 6 Jahre nach unten gemogelt. Fazit: Ich bin seit 3 Jahren tot. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Juri (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Urgh, ich brauche mir keine Langspielplatte mehr kaufen.


> Laut unserem Rechner haben Sie damit noch 2,23 Jahre zu leben.


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Scheint mir ein Test zu sein, der von Lebensumständen ausgeht, die im 14. Jahrhundert geherrscht haben. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Bin zufrieden, wenn ich so alt werde, wie ich aussehe...
(der Avatar ist ein Jugendbild..)


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Bei mir hätte man die Leberwerte etwas näher definieren sollen und das Alter meiner viel zu jungen Frau berücksichtigen müssen. Anstatt dessen wird nach dem Jahreseinkommen gefragt, dass mich eh kaum noch ruhig schlafen lässt.

Wenn meine Frau nicht wieder heiratet (nach meinem Tod demnächst), wird sie schlappe 30 Jahre von der Witwenrente leben und noch mindestens 9 Jahre die bestehende Mitgliedschaft in meinem Golfclub nutzen können, ohne einen Cent dazu bezahlen zu müssen.
Das macht mich jetzt echt stark - das Weinseminar beim Deutschkreuzer Heurigen wird abgesagt, beim Ald* kaufe ich jetzt diese blöden Stöcke und der wöchentliche Biokob wird auch auf XXL erweitert.

Erinnert mich doch bitte in spätestens in 23 Jahren wieder an diesen Thread, und fragt nach, ob das alles was gebracht hat.


----------



## daimonen (10 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hey leute,

mal ne "fachfrage"!


wie sieht das aus. gibt es zwischen der BRD und der Schweiz ueberhaupt irgendwelche abkommen oder vertraege, die es z.b. schweizer firmen erlauben, ungezahltes geld vor dt. gerichten einzuklagen?

gruss,
alex


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt sicher keinen der kostenpflichtigen Tests gemacht. Denn da berichten User nicht selten von einer Lebenserwartung von 110 oder mehr Jahren.
> Gruß
> Wembley


und die IQ-Tests erst... Da liege ich konsequent zwischen 131 und 140 - dabei hab ich doch IQ 153


----------



## Theysi (14 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

halloo
wie schon in meinem ersten Beitrag "bohh bin ich blöd " :roll: geschrieben habe,
war ich auch so dusselig den Test mitzumachen - werde übrigens 91 Jahre.....
Habe die 2 Mahnung bekommen - und die Aufforderungen werden immer direkter. Also ich habe beschlossen - ich lasse sie soviel Mahnungen schreiben wie sie möchten - werde nicht reagieren.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Nur für alle zur Info.
Liebe Grüsse
Theysi


----------



## Any_w (17 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

also ich sehe das so, einfach nicht bezahlen und warten bis die seite in einem monat von der bildfläche verschwindet, diese e-mails bekomme ich zuhauf und mir is noch nie irgendwie passiert das ich verklagt wurde oder sonst was, dafür fehlt den firmen wohl meistens auch das geld und sie haben auch das problem das ihre masche verboten ist, da man die rechnung auch ohne ausfüllen des testes bekam


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Any_w schrieb:


> diese e-mails bekomme ich zuhauf


Wieso, meldest du dich laufend da irgendwo an?


----------



## Any_w (17 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

nope, aber bekomme trotzdem dauernd irgendwelche mails wo irgendwer geld von mir haben will, oder mir nen link schickt wo dann auf der seite ganz klein gedruckt steht das es was kostet


----------



## Any_w (21 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

sry für doppelpost, kann aber nicht editieren ka warum^^
ähm ne frage hat jemand schon ne 2.mahnung von denen bekommen oder noch mehr? habe heute eine bekommen da drin stand das ich nur in 2 wochen wiederufsrecht hätte usw. in den anderen fällen waren die bei mir immer sofort still, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit is doch net groß das ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt oder?


----------



## KingsizeToni (22 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Any_w schrieb:


> sry für doppelpost, kann aber nicht editieren ka warum^^
> ähm ne frage hat jemand schon ne 2.mahnung von denen bekommen oder noch mehr? habe heute eine bekommen da drin stand das ich nur in 2 wochen wiederufsrecht hätte usw. in den anderen fällen waren die bei mir immer sofort still, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit is doch net groß das ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt oder?



na, so ein wenig "muffe" klingt da schon durch. auch wenn du auf der fast sicheren seite bist, sollte man nichts provozieren. warum tust du das? denke daran, dass mit 100%iger sicherheit die "andere" seite hier mitliest. wünsche dir, dass der schuss nicht nach hinten los geht. wenn ja, bist du selber schuld.
mfg toni


----------



## Any_w (22 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ähm ne frage was soll die andere seite hier schon lesen, naja wie sollen die mich bitte bekommen, so rein informatif ich bin unter 18 und ich rede hier auch net nur in meinem namen, freunden is das gleiche passiert.


----------



## gandalfrrp (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo,

ich hab da mal ne frage. Ich bin auch einer dieser dummen, die sich nciht stundenlang AGB's durchlesen wenn sie bei einem gewinnspiel o.ä. mitmachen. Nun das ist mir natürlich zum Verhängnis geworden. Jaja ich müsst es besser wissen ... :/ 

Jedenfalls will die xentria oder so auch geld von mir, aber des is mir schnuppe. was mich interressiert ist folgendes: Vor eniger zeit fand ich in einem forum einen link zu einem angeblichen "anwalt" der dazu geraten :rotfl: hatte, zu bezahlen. Dieser Post wurde von einigen in der Luft zerissen :thumb: (find ihn gerad ned wieder) 

nun hat gestern jemand ein schreiben von einem staatsanwalt in einem forum gepostet. könnte es sich um den gleichen "anwalt" handeln, oder könnte ein derartiges schreiben wirklich so aussehen?



> Ermittlungsverfahren gegen [name des Vorstandsvorsitzenden der firma]
> wegen Betruges
> Datum der Strafanzeige: [datum]
> 
> ...



was mich wundert (bin recht-laie/noob/etc.) stellt man die Anzeige nicht gegen die AG?


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2006)

Nein, ein Verfahren richtet sich immer gegen den Verantwortlichen der Firma. Aber wieso eigentlich die Xentria anzeigen? Du schreibst, dass du selbst deine Daten dort angegeben hattest, obwohl dort ein Preis stand. In strafrechtlicher Hinsicht ist es nahezu egal, wie deutlich der Preis dort steht, so er nur da ist. Zivil ist das eine völlig andere Kiste. Wo leitest du nun die Täuschungsabsicht ab? An der Einstellung zeigt es sich mal wieder, was bei derartigen Anzeigen raus kommt.
Hinzu kommt hier, dass der Projektbetreiber (angeblich) in der Schweiz ist. Länderübergreifende Ermittlungen im Rahmen eines Rechtshilfeersuchen sind nicht nicht in jedem Fall verhältnismäßig, zumal es nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist, den tatsächlichen Bestand einer zivilen Forderung zu klären - dafür gibt es zivile Gerichte.


----------



## gandalfrrp (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

mom mal ...
Ich hab die anzeige net gestellt.... nur des schreiben aus einem anderen forum wiedergegeben... 

persönlich: ich lass sie mahnen bis sie schwarz werden. Dafür mich ich mir nicht den weg zur Polizei. Falls dann doch mal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, wird sich meine Rechtsschutz freuen... denk ich doch mal.


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

...naja, war ja auch von mir nur ein Beispiel. Diese ganze Abo-[ edit] basiert allein auf zivile Belange, so wie du das richtig erkannt hast. So lange keine Manipulationen des Ablauf zur Eintragung der Kundendaten erkennbar sind, sind Strafverfolgungsbehörden hier nicht zuständig - das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



gandalfrrp schrieb:


> Falls dann doch mal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, wird sich meine Rechtsschutz freuen... denk ich doch mal.


um ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen und den Wisch zurückzuschicken,
 braucht man keinen Rechtsschutz. Der käme  erst in Spiel, wenn tatsächlich Klage erhoben würde,
was nach den vorliegenden Erkenntnissen bisher noch nie eingetreten ist.


----------



## cordula (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,
ich glaube,da ich vom Fach bin,  daß niemand sich wirklich große Sorgen darüber machen muß, einen Mahnbescheid zu bekommen.
[ edit ]
Also ruhig Blut bewahren und abwarten und im Falle des Falle( den ich bezweifle) den Anwalt seines Vertrauens aufsuchen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## ohridmk (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.de*

Hallo zusammen 
meine kleine Tochter 12 Jahre hat sich bei diesen Test angemeldet und promt bekam ich die Rechnung von 59,90
Ich habe dieser Rechnung wiedersprochen mit der bitte dies einzustellen das mein kind nur bedingt geschäfttüchtig ist aber die antworteten mir mit dieser mail:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Ihre Tochter hätte innerhalb von 14 Tagen fristgerecht widerrufen können.
> ...



 was haltet ihr davon???
gruß ohridmk


----------



## Wembley (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Solche "netten" Briefe kennen wir hier zuhauf. Die Formulierungen in diesen Briefen sollen die Zahlungsunwilligen "motivieren", dann doch die Rechnung zu begleichen. Aber außer Mails und Briefen, über die viele Juristen nur den Kopf schütteln, kommt in den allermeisten Fällen nichts. Ja, und was Betrug ist oder nicht, entscheiden immer noch Gerichte und nicht irgendwelche Mail- und Briefschreiber. Also sollte man sich bei deren "rechtlichen Bewertungen" seinen Teil denken. Ja und was die sogenannten Schadenersatzansprüche betrifft:
Schau dir diesen Link an und die Postings auf den nächsten beiden Seiten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129329#post129329

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.de*



ohridmk schrieb:


> ...... was haltet ihr davon???


Nichts, weil ....  schau selber, blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## sissy (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo erstmal an alle!Auch ich bin ein [ edit]  durch diesen Lebensprognosetest geworden.Dadurch bin ich auf euer Forum gestossen.Als ich meine e-mail öffnete traute ich meinen Augen nicht,zumal ich mich nicht erinnern konnte,etwas von gebührenflichtig gelesen zu haben.Ich schickte also gleich eine Beschwerde e-mail retour,erkannte aber dann erst meinen Fehler.Die AGB werde ich mir in Zukunft besser ansehen.Was ich so mitbekommen habe,ist es warscheinlich das Beste die ganze Sache auszusitzen.


----------



## gation (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> Ich werde meine Unterlagen aufbereitet einem TV-Sender zur Verfügung stellen und hier ggfs. über die weitere Verwendung berichten.


 Es gibt sogar schon Bücher zu dem Thema... Wir telefonieren die Tage mal, ok?


----------



## Netflüsterer (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Koko Lores schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar schon Bücher zu dem Thema... Wir telefonieren die Tage mal, ok?



Bücher? Krass. O.K. - bis die Tage.


----------



## antola61 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Sorry, bin ich doof???
Ich kann unter dem Link nix finden!!
Gruß Antola


----------



## Greenhorn (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



antola61 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin ich doof???


Das kann und möchte ich jetzt nicht beurteilen ... 
... aber du hast zumindest die weiteren Postings nicht gelesen, wo es heißt:


Netflüsterer schrieb:


> ich nehme es raus und werde meine Unterlagen aufbereitet SAT1 Akte 06 zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Theysi (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

huhu,
heute habe ich einen netten Brief von einem Inkassoinstitut bekommen, sie fordern mich nun auf 91,24 Euro zu zahlen.
Der Hammer - auf dem Umschlag stand gross und breit INKASSO - ich bin selbst-
ständig, so was kann ich mir gar nicht erlauben - der Postbote (ist auch noch meine Schwägerin!!!) dachte auch - achhh die können wohl nicht zahlen.
Weiss das sie Schweigepflicht hat, aber rege mich trotzdem darüber auf.
Hat jemand auch schon von dem besagten Inkassobüro Post bekommen?
Mein Mann findet die Sache nun gar nicht mehr lustig - ich ja auch nicht, aber
bezahlen werde ich trotzdem nicht.
Danke für eure Antworten.
Theysi


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Siehe hier, selbes Thema: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=171080#post171080


----------



## ericroadrunner (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Netflüsterer schrieb:


> Ach so, ja dann kann ich mich ja wieder abregen :sun:
> 
> Ich bin sogar doppelt geschädigt. meine Frau hats gemacht und ich hab blind auf den Link geklickt, den sie mir gemailt hat. Ist normal gar nicht meine Art, keine Ahnung, was mich da geritten hat. Meine Frau hats durchgezogen, incl. Handynummerverifizierung, ich habs nach den ersten Fragen abgebrochen, da mir die Art der Fragen etwas spanisch vorkam. Ist aber lt. deren AGB egal, angemeldet ist angemeldet.
> 
> ...


Hey Jungs und Mädels,

ich war auch auf der Seite und sehe nicht ein, irgend ein Cent zu bezahlen.
Stehe auch mit der Internet-Firma im regen Schriftverkehr. Habe wegen Bearbeitung mitlerweile denen ein Rechnung von 150,- € gestellt. Mal sehen ob sie bezahlen.
Auf jeden jeden Fall werde ich nicht bezahlen, auch nach dem 4. Schreiben einer angeblichen Inkassofirma.
 Nehme alles total easy und habe meinen Spaß dabei !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Netflüsterer (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer weiß? Aber mache dir erstmal keine Sorgen, immerhin biste hier auf der richtigen Seite gelandet. Ich persönlich habe mir das Web mal ausgedruckt und werde es morgen in der S8 studieren. Womöglich hat die Welt mehr von der Notbremse, nämlich einen aufmerksamen Netflüsterer.


Und? wie war die S-Bahn-Lektüre? 

Hab in meinem Blog wieder die Rubrik Nepp-im-Internet reaktiviert - aber ohne Hintermänner-/Firmegeflechtrecherchen, sondern mit Hinweisen auf [......] wie check-deinen-sex, iqfight, zu-viel-alkohol usw. - da kann mir ja niemand was, schließlich nenne und beschreibe ich nur Seiten, die so online verfügbar sind.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Netflüsterer schrieb:


> Und? wie war die S-Bahn-Lektüre?


Gut, hatte vieles aber schon mal anderswo gelesen und einiges, wie z. B. um die ad2media, war teils unrichtig. Ist schon gut so, dass das jetzt weg ist - das hätte dir womöglich Ärger eingebracht.


----------



## Netflüsterer (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> Geändert von Brest. Grund: Wort sicherheitshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert.


Rechtliche Bedenken nur wegen der Nennung von lebenspr****** bzw. lebenserw****** ?


----------



## antAGONYst (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Noch eine Frage von mir, der ich auch auf diese Seite [ edit]  bin.

Ich bin noch innerhalb der 14 Tage Widerrufsfrist, sollte ich widerrufen, oder das ganze einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



antAGONYst schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage von mir, der ich auch auf diese Seite [ edit]  bin.
> 
> Ich bin noch innerhalb der 14 Tage Widerrufsfrist, sollte ich widerrufen, oder das ganze einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?


Warum willst du widerrufen? Hast du nicht gesehen das das was kostet oder bist du mit dem Angebot nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Warum willst du widerrufen? Hast du nicht gesehen das das was kostet oder bist du mit dem Angebot nicht zufrieden?


Man kann auch *hilfsweise *widerrufen, um nicht auf Rechts zu verzichten.


----------



## antAGONYst (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Naja folgendes.

Erstens, ich habe nicht gesehen, dass es was kostet.
Das ist dumm, ich weiß, passiert mir auch zum ersten Mal, ist aber nicht zu ändern.

Dann habe ich den Test erstmal ausgefüllt, aber als es dann darum ging, seine Handynr anzugeben, habe ich abgebrochen, also gewissermaßen das ganze garnicht in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## ericroadrunner (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

ich war auch auf der Seite und sehe nicht ein, irgend ein Cent zu bezahlen.
Stehe auch mit der Internet-Firma im regen Schriftverkehr. Habe wegen Bearbeitung mitlerweile denen ein Rechnung von 150,- € gestellt. Mal sehen ob sie bezahlen.
Auf jeden jeden Fall werde ich nicht bezahlen, auch nach dem 4. Schreiben einer angeblichen Inkassofirma.
Nehme alles total easy und habe meinen Spaß dabei !!!!!!!!!!:sun: :sun: :sun: :-D :-D


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



antAGONYst schrieb:


> Dann habe ich den Test erstmal ausgefüllt, aber als es dann darum ging, seine Handynr anzugeben, habe ich abgebrochen, also gewissermaßen das ganze garnicht in Anspruch genommen.


Hattest du deine anderen Daten bereits alle eingetragen und hattest du eine E-Mail als Anmeldebestätigung bekommen? Ist schon eine Rechnung da?


----------



## antAGONYst (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ja, leider, sonst hätte ich das gar nicht mitgekriegt. Ich meine, immerhin habe ich den Dienst doch nicht in Anspruch genommen, wenn man mir schreibt

'wir benötigen zum Abschluss der Umfrage noch ihre Handynummer zur Verifikation' und ich die nicht angebe, oder?


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2006)

*Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Also hattest du den Vertrag bereits ausgelöst, in dem du deine Daten an den Anbieter gesendet hast. Das mit der Handynummer ist dann nur noch Beiwerk. In deinem Fall wäre der Widerruf zwar zweckmäßig, da ja bei dir ein Irrtum über den Vertrag vorliegt - aber, es stellt sich die Frage, ob man die Brieffreundschaft mit dem Anbieter tatsächlich hegen soll. Immerhin hat der Anbieter zwar deine Adressdaten für das Inkasso aber nachweisen, mit wem er tatsächlich den Vertrag hat, kann weder er noch das später von ihm beauftragte Inkassounternehmen. Schau mal, was Brunaldinho > HIER < schreibt.


----------



## antAGONYst (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ok, danke erstmal, ich werd das rein Formhalber jetzt machen und dann einfach nix mehr.


... Und in Zukunft sämtliche AGBs dreimal durchlesen :wall:


----------



## Netflüsterer (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



antAGONYst schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage von mir, der ich auch auf diese Seite [.....] bin.
> 
> Ich bin noch innerhalb der 14 Tage Widerrufsfrist, sollte ich widerrufen, oder das ganze einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?



[.....]Ich denke aber, belästigen weden die Dich trotzdem, weil der Test durchgeführt wurde und somit - in deren Auge - der Widerruf nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ciao

_Zwei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## fribbery (1 November 2006)

*AW: Bohh bin ich blöd ?????*



Theysi schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, bin vorhin zufällig auf die Seite gestossen. Sehr interessant.
> Habe auch nie erwartet das ich hier lande weil ich einfach blöd bin.
> Seit Jahren surfe ich - öffne nie Mails unbekannter Herkunft - mache nie ein Spiel mit und jetzt sowas.....
> Ich Dummerchen öffne eine Mail......sie werden 61 alt?
> ...


Ich geselle mich zu dem Reigen der 59,00€ zahlen soll!!!!!!!!
Aber auch nur soll. Gehe zur Verbraucherzentrale und wenn es sein muß, auch zur Polizei. Seit wann muß man denn einen TEST bezahlen ?? Da gehört schon ne gehörige Portion Unverschämtheit des "Testanbieters" dazu. Vor allem, auf keiner der angeglickten Links haben die mir verraten ob ich nun wirklich "90" werde. Ich werd's, auch ohne Lebensprognose.  [edit] 
Mein Weg morgen geht auf alle Fälle erst mal zur Verbraucherzentrale.
gruß fribbery

_aus rechtlichen gründen editiert _


----------



## Leerzeischen (1 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hi,

ich habe mich auch dort angemeldet und soll die 59 Euro bezahlen.
Und nun habe ich versucht denen eine Email zu schicken aber leider funktioniert das nicht. Die Email kommt jedesmal zurück. Habe es sowohl über freenet.de als auch über web.de mehrmals versucht denen eine Email zu schicken.


----------



## soeckchen (3 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, auch ich bin darauf [........] und habe gestern die schon mehrfach erwähnte Rechnung erhalten.
Eigentlich sind wir drei, die bei diesem Test mitgemacht haben. Für uns war es nicht klar ersichtlich, dass uns der Spaß (mehr sollte es eigentlich gar nicht sein) überhaupt Geld kostet! Naja, klar waren wir blöd, weil wir nicht alles gelesen haben :wall:
Eigentlich hätte ich schon merken müssen, dass da was faul ist, als die Mail im Spamverdacht gelandet ist, aber da wars wohl sowieso schon zu spät!

Jedenfalls habe ich heute direkt eine Email mit meinem Widerruf geschickt und auch gleich dazu geschrieben, dass ich ggf. rechtliche Schritte (Anwalt oder Verbraucherschutz) einleiten werde, wenn sie den Widerruf nicht akzeptieren! Hoffe das es was nützt! Aber so wie es aussieht, und wie ich hier schon mehrfach gelesen habe, kommt eh nicht viel mehr als Futter für den Briefkasten von dieser Firma
Sollte sich doch noch was tun, werde ich mich wieder melden!
Bin jedenfalls froh euch gefunden zu haben, da die Infos echt nützlich sind!! :thumb: :thumb: 

Gruß
soeckchen

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Bayern (5 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Normal müsste man sich zusammentun [......]


----------



## frosch (8 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Auch ich habe diese Seite angeklickt, auch bei mir lief die gleiche Masche ab.
Erst heute nach dem ich schon 2x mal unverschämtt mails erhalten haeb, bin etwas aufmerksamer geworden. Ich war hier wirklich leichtsinnig, aber ich wurde mit einem Gewinnspiel gelockt und ich habe auch noch meine richtige Adresse eingegeben.  Ich zahle hier nichts!" Vielleicht können wir was unternehmen. Viel Erfolg und Grüsse


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ist eigentlich irgendeinem der hier Postenden schon mal bewußt geworden, dass 
der Link bei Google unter Werbung steht (hellblau unterlegt) und nicht unter den echten 
Suchtreffern? Jedenfalls nicht mal im Ansatz unter den echten vorderen Plätzen. Es 
kann  sich ja mal jemand auf die Suche begeben, ob und wo die Seite als normaler Treffer erscheint  
Wer dann noch weiß, wie teuer es ist bei Google Werbung zu platzieren, wird  von vornherein 
mit den Werbelinks vorsichtig sein. Etwas zu verschenken haben in der Regel nur wenige. 
Wer wirbt, will in aller Regel Gewinne einfahren

Die Akte06 Sendung jedenfalls machte darauf  nicht aufmerksam. Kein Wunder schließlich lebt 
SAT1 von Werbung und die eigene Lebensgrundlage = Werbung  kritisch zu betrachten, wäre 
dann doch etwas viel verlangt...


----------



## oernieundbert (9 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin!

Na ich bin auch auf Lebensprog....com [edit] 
Aber ich klage im Moment gegen die Internet Service AG ehemals Xentria AG! Nur dummerweise ist mein Laptop im Arsch! Darauf war eine Kopie der Website gespeichert so wie Sie damals aussah! Könnte mir jemand einen Screenshot oder ähnliches von der Website schicken? Besser natürlich eine Kopie der Seite!
Danke schon mal!

Björn


----------



## SEP (9 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



oernieundbert schrieb:


> ... ist mein Laptop im Arsch!


Autsch ...


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



oernieundbert schrieb:


> Na ich bin auch auf Lebensprog....com [ edit] ! Könnte mir jemand einen Screenshot von der Website schicken?


Von wann genau brauchst du den? Müsste mal bis Montag kramen.



oernieundbert schrieb:


> Aber ich klage im Moment gegen die Internet Service AG ehemals Xentria AG!


Wie sieht das aus, so richtig zivil in die Schweiz oder gegen die deutschen Macher? Oder hast du nur eine bescheidene Anzeige erstattet?


----------



## Dekkja (10 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

So ich bin am 17.09. auch auf diese Seite [ edit] , eigentllich wollte ich nur das Gewinnspiel machen und hatte auch gar nicht mit diesem einhergehenden Lebensprognosetest gerechnet, als dann die Fragen auftauchten habe ich den Test abgebrochen,d a es mir als unsinnig erschien.

Ich hatte dann auch die seite schnell verlassen und war absolut über die Rechnung zwei Wochen später überrascht, hatte meine Anmeldung schon total vergessen. Habe sofort einen Widerruf hingeschrieben, der aber ignoriert wurde. Gut die zwei Wochen Frist war auch schon aufgebraucht und somit war diese Chance für mich verbaut. Habe dann in diesem Forum ein bisschen nachgelesen und beschlossen vorläufig nicht zu zahlen.

Vorgestern habe ich dann per Post eine letzte Zahlungserinnerung über 62,50 Euro bekommen, die ich als schülerin ja nicht mal habe . Nun gut seis drum.

Hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht, was passiert wenn man weiterhin nichts bezahlt? Hat schon jemand wirklich einen gerichtlichen BEscheid bekommen?

Gruß & Dank.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Dekkja schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand wirklich einen gerichtlichen Bescheid bekommen?


Nach unserer Kenntnis nicht und selbst wenn, wäre das kein Beinbruch: Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle drauf 
und dann käme  die Stunde der Wahrheit. Dann müßte geklagt werden und das hat noch keines 
dieser "Unternehmen" gewagt


----------



## Dekkja (12 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ok danke, es hat mich schon irgendwie verunsichert, hoffe das ganze nimmt einen guten Ausgang.


----------



## _N_E_O_ (14 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich bin auch auf lebensprognose.com [ edit] . habe nun auch schon die 3 mahnung PER EMAIL bekommen. 

das problem, bzw das ungute gefühl das ich habe ist, weil ich damals die seite von der arbeit aus besucht habe... eine richtige adresse habe ich damals nicht angeben, allerdings beziehen sie sich in ihren mahnung auf meine IP, welche ja nun von der arbeit ist...

können die mit der IP die genau adresse heraus finden?

eine email bzgl. widerrufsrecht habe ich nun erstmal an die guten herren geschrieben...

gruß
_N_E_O_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



_N_E_O_ schrieb:


> können die mit der IP die genau adresse heraus finden?


Wenn es sich um eine feste öffentlich zugängliche/identifizierbare  IP handelt ja. 
Aber das würde nur einen Hinweis darauf geben, von wo aus die Verbindung 
aufgebaut wurde, aber nicht welche Person es war.
Ist  als Vertragsabschlußbeweis  ist ein recht schwaches Argument vor Gericht und  dahin
 hat sich  noch keines  der in diesem Forum "Allgemeines" besprochenen  Unternehmen gewagt.
 Es wäre spannend,  aber wir werden wohl daruf verzichten müssen


----------



## kleine1305 (14 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

bin auch auf die xentria ag [ edit]  und jetzt habe ich am 9.10.06 einen brief von der deutschen inkassostelle bekommen, aber ich habe schon öfter gelesen das es alles nur [ edit] ist. trotzdem habe ich angst das irgendwann was vom gericht kommt!!! was soll ich machen, kann mir jemand helfen??

lg

_aus rechtlichen gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



kleine1305 schrieb:


> was soll ich machen, kann mir jemand helfen??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

individuelle  Einzelberatung ist verboten


----------



## Aerox_NRW (15 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

So ... dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein in liste der [.........]

Habe den test heute morgen mal angesehen .. ausgefüllt ( kein richtiger Name) aber richtige email adresse halt wollt ja das ergebnis sehn .. bin dann auf analyse starten gegangen und dann hab ich gehen 59 Euro und alles sofort gestopt bin ich da jetzt regiestiert oder gibts ne zweite seite zum end abschluss oder wie ..
wie bei den meisten denk ich mal stand der betrag auch ganz unten und ist auf den ersten blick nicht einzusehen..

Wann bekomm ich die mail ob ich gemeldet bin ... 
Wie bekomm ich wenn überhaupt dich rechnungen bzw mahnungen ??
Nicht zahlen oder ... ??


Bin noch minderjährig soviel dazu ist das rechtens ??


Viele fragen sind schon beantwortet worden nur halt nicht so wie ich sie bräuchte :scherzkeks:  vieleicht bekomm ich sie ja jetzt von euch.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Silas (15 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Habe Leider auch diesen Test gemacht:wall:   

Natürlich war das dumm wie ich jetzt feststellen muss. Ich würde gerne erfahren wann sie die Mahnungen erhahlten haben? Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Mail bekommen oder kam die per Post?


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aerox_NRW schrieb:


> Viele fragen sind schon beantwortet worden nur halt nicht so wie ich sie bräuchte :scherzkeks:


Machen wir hier nicht - entweder du liest dich rein oder du machst dich anderswo kundig. 
Für jemanden  wie dich ist dies hier nicht unbedingt das richtige Forum.


Silas schrieb:


> Habe Leider auch diesen Test gemacht. Natürlich war das dumm wie ich jetzt feststellen muss.


...soll heißen, dass ist dein Problem, wie du da wieder raus kommst.

Gute Nacht!:steinigung:


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



Aerox_NRW schrieb:


> Viele fragen sind schon beantwortet worden nur halt nicht so wie ich sie bräuchte :scherzkeks:  vieleicht bekomm ich sie ja jetzt von euch.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
individuelle Rechtsberatung ist nicht zulässig


----------



## mariio (16 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier.

Wie viele hier, bin ich auf diese [.........]  (ich bin 15)

Nur habe ich eben den Fehler gemacht, unvollständige Angaben wie z.B. beim Namen Ma... Po... zu machen.

Seit 26.08. liefere ich mir ein Wortgefecht sondergleichen mit dieser "Firma".

Allerdings werde ich den Gedanken nicht los, Opfer eines Mail-Bots zu sein. Ich bekomme zwar e-mails mit Antworten die auf meine Mail passen, jedoch sind diese Mails sehr unpersönlich, zum Beispiel lautet die erste Zeile "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren". Ähm.. Hallo? Sieht für mich aus wie eine vorgeschriebene e-mail die diese Typen dann einfach verschicken wenn sie meinen, sie passt zu der Anfrage..

Die letzte Mail die ich dorthin geschrieben habe, enthielt folgendes:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, warum ich für einen Service bezahlen sollte, den ich nie genutzt habe. Bitte beweisen Sie mir, dass und wann ich diesen Test gemacht habe.
> 
> ...



Als ich denen gesagt habe dass ich den Test nie gemacht hab, schicken die mir einfach den Link zu dem Test. Ich habe ihn natürlich nicht gemacht.
Antwort:




> *Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren**,
> 
> 
> Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung
> ...



** = Hervorhebungen meinerseits*

=> Komisch nur, dass in einer Mail zwei Firmen freundlich grüssen? Wie seriös und glaubwürdig.

=> Wie war das noch gleich mit den "Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf diese Mail."-Mails? Ach ja, die wurden ja automatisch generiert 

=> Man beachte ausserdem die Telefonnummern. Bei der "Xentria AG" ist die letzte Ziffer eine 1, bei der "Internet Service AG" eine 4. 2 Firmen - eine Adresse - zwei Telefonnummern? Naja. Eigentlich lächerlich.

Ich möchte eigentlich jetzt keine individuelle Einzelfallberatung von euch. Ich möchte nur wissen ob das was ich getan habe richtig oder falsch war. Falls das nicht auch zur Einzelfallberatung zählt.

Viele liebe Grüsse auch an alle anderen Betroffenen & [.....]

Mario


----------



## mxb2bfxb (16 November 2006)

*lebensprognose*

Ich habe diesen Lebensprognose-Test von jemanden zugeschickt bekommen und dachte es sei ein Scherz einer Freundin und habe es wie alle meine Fun-Mails an meine Mutter und meinen Freund weitergeschickt. Keiner von uns hat jedoch den Test gemacht - da man die Telefonnummer angeben musste um den Testcode zu erhalten- und wir haben alle trotzdem eine Rechnung - bzw. eine Mahnung von 59€ erhalten!!!! Wie kann man da vorgehen?


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



mxb2bfxb schrieb:


> Keiner von uns hat jedoch den Test gemacht - da man die Telefonnummer angeben musste um den Testcode zu erhalten...


Aber alle habt ihr euch mit euren Daten oder zumindest der E-Mailadresse angemeldet. Ob ihr den Test macht oder nicht, ist dem Anbieter nach der Anmeldung wurscht. Der will nur eure Kohle und ihr könnt euch überlegen, ob ihr zahlt oder nicht - das ist die einzige Überlegung, die es angesichts diesem Käse anzustellen gilt.


----------



## Mr. Pink (16 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Servus Leute,
wie viele andere Leute bin ich ebenfalls auf diese **** [edit]  und wollt  hier einiges dokumentieren aber auch noch ne frage stellen.
Bei mir war das so , dass ich grad ich weiß nich mehr wo ich war, ich hatte mir glaub grad meine emails abgerufen mich bei gmx ausgeloggt, vl hatte ich grad auch n paar neue zitate auf german bash gelesen, als plötzlich, kennt ihr ja sicher alle so ne werbung ins bild geflogen kam, wo eben drauf stand, dass man dort seine lebenserwartung berechnen lassen kann. hab mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht mal drauf geklickt... und bin dann auf diese seite der "lebensprognose" gekommen. :roll: Ich hatte sowas noch nie gesehen und fands ganz interessant,  
mal so nen test zu machen, also wollt ich das mal ausprobiern.Was mich etwas irritiert hat, war dass man seine Telefon nummer, die komplette adresse usw angeben musste , weshalb ich vorsichtshalber mal irgendwelche gefälschten datein reingehauen hab um zu gucken was passiert. darauf kam in dem fenster, dass jetz eine email an mich verschickt wird von der aus dann nen link is wo ich den fragebogen ausfüllen kann. Hörte sich eigntlich ganz seriös an und ich dachte auch, dass gbash oder gmx eigntlich keine werbung online stellen würde , wo gefahr besteht , dass man abgezockt wird und ich dachte auch nich dass das ne abzocke sein könnte da man sich ja zB auch bei internetonline games anmelden muss um mitmachen zu können. Deswegen hab ich dann meine richtigen daten eingegeben und gleich darauf geguckt ob ich ne email bekomme. Denn auf der seite stand ja ganz vorne:
_„Testen Sie heute Ihre Lebenserwartung nach einer Statistischen Auswertung! *Innerhalb weniger Minuten* wissen Sie, wie alt Sie werden“._
Nun dachte ich eben, ich würde sofort ne email bekommen und als das nicht der fall war wurde ich misstrauisch und hab im internet nach informationen gesucht worauf ich auf folgende seite stieß: http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=981730
Dadurch wurde mir klar , dass ich verarscht wurde... :wall: 
Das war ca. 5 minuten nach dem ich mich angemeldet hatte!
Danach hab ich sofort auf der seite nach hinweisen gesucht ob man diese lizensvereinbarung widerrufen kann. Tatsächlich hab ich was gefunden und sofort eine email dort hin geschickt. Keine 2 Minuten später kam eine email zurück mit folgendem Inhalt:

_Sehr geehrter Herr x,

wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gerne wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf. Sollten Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben, sehen Sie diese als nichtig an.

------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Lebensprognose-Team


Internet Service AG
Boesch 63
6331 Huenenberg
Schweiz
[....]
_

Bis jetzt hab ich keine neuen emails oder igendwas bekommen. Bin mal gespannt ob da jetz noch was kommt oder ob das damit geklärt ist.
Ich hab mich im nachhinein noch genauer über dieses unternehmen der "Xentria AG" informiert unter anderem fand ich auch dieses video hier auf einem forum: [.....]
und ich hab überall gelesen, dass ganz klar überall von allen seiten geraten wird nicht zu bezahlen, so viele mahnungen auch kommen mögen, da diese nach einer bestimmten zeit engestellt würden und noch kein einziger fall bekannt ist, in dem gegen irgendjemand ein verfahren eingeleitet wurde, weil er den diversen betrag nicht gezahlt hat. Von dem her bin ich jetzt eigntlich ziemlich beruhigt.

Wahrscheinlich sag ich euch da allen die das hier lesen nichts wirklich neues...
aber was ich fragen wollte noch, meint ihr dass ich noch mit irgendwelchen spammails , mahnungen und rechnungen zu rechnen habe nach dem ich schon ca. 5 minuten nach der anmeldung widerrufen habe?

Gruz an alle die das hier lesen   
Mr. Pink

_Link wegen urheberrechtlichen Bedenken und Teile der Mail der Übersicht wegen editiert._


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Also bei mir war das so mit dem test ich habe erst einen Link in meinen Mails gefunden den hab ich angeklickt da hab ich dann emailadresse angegeben und adresse:wall: naja dannach hab ich einen bestätigungslink bekommen mit meiner email richtigkeit bla bla hab ich auch gemacht war ja neugierig dann hab ich den test geöffnet hab den fast ausgefüllt bis ich dann am ende gesehen habe das das teil 59 euro kosten soll.Und ich auch noch Handynummer angeben sollte ,darauf hin hab ich oben rechts auf schließen gedrückt ohne den test zu beenden.Dann hab ich mich per mail an die gewant das sie bitte meine emailadresse aus dem verteiler löschen möchte weil ich das als [.......] empfinde.Tja schwups hatte ich ne email mit ticketnumer das ich da was bezahlen sollte.Die mail mit dem link hab ich auch zugeschickt bekommen wo ich mir das anschauen sollte hab ich nie nicht angeklickt alles fein gespeichert.Hab eine wiederrufserklärung binnen 7 tagen hingeschickt antwort:Bezahlen sollst du naja so in etwa.Nach der zweiten mahnung per post hab ich mich telefonisch an die Firma gewant.Da das gleiche schema kunde lügt musst bezahlen.Dann hab ich mich imens gewert und mir wurde gesagt man kümmere sich drum ich bekomme was zugeschickt....nonsens es kam ein Brief vom Inkassounternehmen wo ich allerdings der meinung bin das sie mit denen in einem Haus sitzen denn auch dort für 12 cent die minute ist man als kunde ein a....und soll zahlen.Darauf hin hab ich mich an die Polizei gewant da muss ich nun auch noch mal hintapern.

Nun werde ich nochmals einen einspruch an das inkasso (angebliches)schicken und dann mal schauen was kommt der zeite brief macht mir schon angst immerhin wird mir angedroht das ich dann 311 euro bezahlen soll.

Aber eigentlich sehe ich das nicht ein.Sollte ich auf diesen wege nicht weiterkommen,denke ich ob es vielleicht nicht doch besser wäre die 91 zu blechen oder ob ich es sein lassen sollte,immerhin kostet mich der rechtsanwalt noch mehr geld.

was meint ihr dazu


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe das überhaupt in meinen t online posteingang bekommen.Ich glaube die grabbeln sich das überall.


----------



## DNA2 (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Puzzie77 schrieb:


> Ich habe das überhaupt in meinen t online posteingang bekommen.Ich glaube die grabbeln sich das überall.


Ich habe das noch überhaupt nicht bekommen - "überall" kann also nicht sein. Ist wohl nur dort, wo jemand irgendetwas eingegeben hat, oder?


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke das die Leute das auf alle fälle bekommen wenn sie den fehler machen und die emailadresse bestätigen weil in dem schreiben steht mit der alleinigen bestätigung seiner emailadresse würde man schon den vertrag eingehen. 

stehe auch gerade etwas zwischen den stühlen.....


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Puzzie77 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Leute das auf alle fälle bekommen wenn sie den fehler machen und die emailadresse bestätigen


das kommt schon eher hin. Im übrigen: lies mal diesen Thread und die anderen Threads 
durch. Du wirst  nirgends mehr finden, als dass mit Mahnungen genervt wird. 
Ernst würde es erst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme, von dem nur
 einmal  vom Hörensagen berichtet wurde: und selbst wenn der käme,  genügt ein 
Kreuzchen um den Wahrheitsgehalt der Forderungen zu überprüfen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Einen Prozess hat noch keiner der Knaben gewagt, dabei wären wir so gespannt darauf 
zu erfahren, was ein deutsches Gericht von  diesen Geschäftsmethoden hält.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe mich schon lang damit beschäftigt leider das ist bei mir schon seit August so nur igendwie bekommt man doch auch langsam schiss.Schließlich kann ich dann die hohen kosten nicht mehr tragen.Ich weiß schon das ich im recht bin,auch den bericht von Bizz hab ich mir schon angeschaut.
Hab unter anderem auch angst vor einem negativ eintrag bei der Schufa da wir gerade eine anfrage für ein hauskauf gestartet haben würde sich das dort nicht sonderlich positiv machen  alles mal nicht so einfach.

Also sollte ich weiterhin eisern sein und nicht zahlen?Und den Bescheid zum Inkasso schicken oder lieber gar nichts mehr sagen.:help:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

PS: 





Puzzie77 schrieb:


> Schließlich kann ich dann die hohen kosten nicht mehr tragen.


welche Kosten?


Puzzie77 schrieb:


> Also sollte ich weiterhin eisern sein und nicht zahlen?Und den Bescheid zum Inkasso schicken oder lieber gar nichts mehr sagen.:help:


Das darf die hier keiner raten, das wäre (da geht nun mal kein Weg dran vorbei) unerlaubte 
Rechtsberatung. Die (Ent)Schlüsse mußt du schon selber ziehen.

Um übrigen würde ich mir  wegen Schufa keine Sorgen machen. Glaube kaum,
 dass die sich an die Schufa wenden. Es könnte arg in Auge gehen
und es ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem es irgendeiner der Knaben getan hat


----------



## coluche (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Bei allen Leuten, die gar nichts getan haben, kam nach dem Brief(en) des Inkassounternehmens nichts mehr.

Jede Zeit in der man sich damit befasst, ist verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## kleine1305 (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo ihr lieben hatte heute nun das 2 schreiben von deutsche inkassostelle im briefkasten und diesmal haben sie mir eine auflistung mit geschickt wieviel kosten auf mich zukommen wenn es an das gericht weiter geht, also nach den ihrer auflistung müsste ich mit 402,78 euro rechnen!!! tja ich werde mich jetzt wohl mal an die polizei bzw. an einen anwalt richten!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



kleine1305 schrieb:


> tja ich werde mich jetzt wohl mal an die polizei bzw. an einen anwalt richten!


absolut richtige Entscheidung :thumb:


----------



## kleine1305 (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> absolut richtige Entscheidung :thumb:


ich kann schon kaum noch schlafen wegen denen, also muss ja was passieren oder!!!  mir reicht es! bin nur mal gespannt was polizei und anwalt dazu sagt. ich werde euch weiter berichten gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

PS: man muß nicht mal die  Dampfhämmer rausholen, ein Besuch bei einer Verbraucherzentrale 
kann auch schon erheblich für die Gemütsruhe  tun
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

eine Auflistung  der VZs 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...&ct=result&cd=1&q=Verbraucherzentrale&spell=1


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



kleine1305 schrieb:


> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > absolut richtige Entscheidung
> ...


...kleine Einschränkung - nur letzterer ist wirklich sinnvoll, da erstere die Forderung weder hinreichend bewerten noch abwenden kann.


----------



## Julian4400 (21 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ENTWARNUNG AN ALLE!!

Also, erstmal hi allerseits. 
...

(Hier geht es weiter) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=175173#post175173

*[Virenscanner: Beitragsinhalt entfernt und durch Link ersetzt]*


----------



## antola61 (22 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand helfen: ich kann meine Beiträge nicht finden...hab schon alles mit der erweiterten Suchfunktion versucht...
Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen den Brief eines Anwalts von Lebenserwartung.de hierher mitgeschickt - den bräuchte ich, weil ich das Original nicht mehr auf meinem PC finde...
Über haupt find ich es komisch, daß meine Beiträge nirgends auf den Seiten zu finden sind!!!  
Danke!
LG Antola


----------



## db_ml (23 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf Lebensprognose [ edit]  und habe einfach sämtliche Mitteilungen ignoriert (seit September). Irgendwann habe ich dann einen Brief erhalten, indem ich nochmals zur Zahlung aufgefordert worden bin. Diesen habe ich ebenfalls ignoriert und seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Ich kann also jedem nur raten, [.........].

Gruß
dbml


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



db_ml schrieb:


> Ich kann also jedem nur raten, [.........].
> 
> 
> > Geändert von Brest. Grund: Ratschlag wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt.


zur Erklärung. Du kannst schildern, was du getan hast oder tust. Daraus kann dann jeder seine
  Schlüsse ziehen und Entscheidungen treffen. Ratschläge erteilen fällt aber unter das Verbot 
der Rechtsberatung. So streng sind die Gesetze in Deutschland, selbst wenn es sich um ein 
überholtes  Gesetz aus der Nazizeit handelt.   Gerade dieses Gesetz wird mit
Begeisterung als Abmahngrund herangezogen....


----------



## flamingo (23 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

habe heute die zweite Inkasso Aufforderung erhalten. :roll: Mit der Auflistung der zu bezahlenden Gerichtskosten, wenn diese anfallen sollten.:scherzkeks:  Hat jemand danach nochmal Post bekommen? Kam ein Mahnbescheid? 

Gruß flamingo:wall: :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



flamingo schrieb:


> Kam ein Mahnbescheid?


falls der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid gemeint ist: nein

Nach unserer Kenntnis  gibt es bis heute keinen verbürgten Fall (angeblich ein einziger, der aber sehr unklar ist), 
 weder in diesem Thread noch in den anderen  Threads noch in irgendeinem  der anderen Foren oder Blogs.
Es würde sich wie ein Lauffeuer verbreiten.
Selbst wenn  einer der "Dienstleister" sich dazu durchringen würde, wäre das ein kurzes Intermezzo.
Ein Klageverfahren wäre etwas, worauf  wir wohl alle sehr gespannt wären, aber den Gefallen 
tun sie uns wohl nicht...


----------



## flamingo (23 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> falls der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid gemeint ist: nein
> 
> Nach unserer Kenntnis  gibt es bis heute keinen verbürgten Fall (angeblich ein einziger, der aber sehr unklar ist),
> weder in diesem Thread noch in den anderen  Threads noch in irgendeinem  der anderen Foren oder Blogs.
> ...



Vielen Dank erst einmal. Ich habe Ende August Anzeige gegen die [ edit]  erstattet. Online. Online wurde ich aufgefordert, "Beweise" für den Betrug zu erbringen. Habe ich getan. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr gehört. gibt es jemanden der "weiter" ist?

flamingo


----------



## steffi0077 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



flamingo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute die zweite Inkasso Aufforderung erhalten. :roll: Mit der Auflistung der zu bezahlenden Gerichtskosten, wenn diese anfallen sollten.:scherzkeks:  Hat jemand danach nochmal Post bekommen? Kam ein Mahnbescheid?
> 
> Gruß flamingo:wall: :wall:




Hi ich habe gestern das gleiche Schreiben bekommen, einfach weiter ignorieren, erst reagieren wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, aber der wird nie eintreffen


----------



## flamingo (24 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



steffi0077 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe gestern das gleiche Schreiben bekommen, einfach weiter ignorieren, erst reagieren wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, aber der wird nie eintreffen


Danke, trotzdem interessiert es mich, ob irgendwo eine Anzeige zum Erfolg bzw. zu was auch immer geführt hat!

Gruß flamingo


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



flamingo schrieb:


> Danke, trotzdem interessiert es mich, ob irgendwo eine Anzeige zum Erfolg bzw. zu was auch immer geführt hat


....mMn nein, wie auch? Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es das Angebot nicht mehr. Die Frage wäre, wogegen soll sich eine Anzeige richten und gegen wen?

Wenn sich ein Nutzer bei irgendwas angemeldet hat und behauptet, dass dort kein Preis dargestellt war, dann hat er auch den entsprechenden Nachweis zu führen, z. B. indem er seinen Computer für die Ermittlungen zur Verfügung stellt.
Hat ein Nutzer sich nie irgendwo angemeldet, bekommt aber eine Rechnung, dann ist der Verdacht nahe liegend, dass ein anderer (womöglich auch ein Anbieter selbst oder ein Affiliate) mit dessen Daten nachgeholfen hat. Wer ist dann bittschön der Geschädigte (wenn man Anbieter und Affiliate außer Acht lässt)?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> falls der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid gemeint ist: nein
> Nach unserer Kenntnis  gibt es bis heute keinen verbürgten Fall (angeblich ein einziger, der aber sehr unklar ist),



Aktuell siehts lt. meinen Informationen in diesem Fall so aus, dass gegen den Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts Grimma Anfang September 2006 Widerspruch eingelegt wurde.

Seitdem herrscht absolute Funkstille..... (und das wirds dann wohl auch gewesen sein).


----------



## steffi0077 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

habe was intressantes gefunden:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=384


----------



## BenTigger (24 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



steffi0077 schrieb:


> habe was intressantes gefunden:
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=384



Uiii Steffi, warum so weit in der Ferne suchen? du findest es auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42665

PS.: Es ist übrigens der selbe Autor, da er hier und dort der Admin ist. :sun:


----------



## joho88 (25 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

so hallo alle zusammen ich habe im internet etwas gefunden was hier möglicherweise etwas licht ins dunkle bringt :
[........]
http://www.talkingermany.de/1202/

_Text durch den passenden Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ein Satz ist zitierenswert, da auch hier immer wieder danach gefragt wird:


> da unter anderem bislang noch niemand berichten konnte einen
> gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten zu haben.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

http://www.talkingermany.de/1202/
Wer die einleitende Erklärung auf der Seite aufmerksam liest, wird hoffentlich verstehen 
warum in diesem Forum auf strikter Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen bestanden wird 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
und bewertende  Bezeichnungen grundsätzlich gelöscht werden. 

Anwälten formaljuristische Handhabe zu geben ist schlicht töricht und dient nicht im geringsten 
den Anliegen des Forums und  damit auch nicht den Hilfesuchenden. 


Heiko schrieb:


> Wir sind gerne bereit, jeden Rechtsstreit zu führen, der der Sache dient. Ich werde aber keinen Rechtsstreit riskieren, nur weil jemand meint, er müsse hier wild rumbeleidigen oder sonstigen Blödsinn schreiben, der rechtlich nicht haltbar ist. Wer das nicht akzeptieren will, riskiert die Existenz dieses Forums und die Möglichkeit, sich hier zu informieren.
> 
> *Wer sich hier nicht an die Spielregeln halten kann, spielt im Team der Gauner und Ganoven, weil es denen dann relativ leicht gemacht wird, das Forum hier anzugreifen.*


----------



## maja11 (25 November 2006)

*Lebensprognose*

Hallo ihr lieben,
da ich die bekannte Rechnung in höhe von 59,-Euro nicht bezahlt habe,ist mir Heute eine Forderung von der Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Frankfurt am Main zugeschickt worden. Ich soll jetzt 91,54 Euro bezahlen mit Frist bis zum 09.12.06. Soll ich das ernst nehmen????????? Bitte um Antwort:-? :wall:

_Posting an bestehenden Thread gehängt modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose*



maja11 schrieb:


> Soll ich das ernst nehmen????????? Bitte um Antwort:-? :wall:


Lies den Thread , dann weißt du was los ist. Individuelle Ratschläge  sind  auf Grund  
des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes  verboten.


----------



## joho88 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hier ein link zu einem bericht von bizz zu diesem thema . .(lohnt sich reinzuschauen ) 
[...]

_[Link zu einem Ziel mit unklarer Rechtelage entfernt. 
Ersatzweise kann auf die Suche mit Google verwiesen werden. (bh)]_


----------



## uw58 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



beauty4u schrieb:


> Auf diese Seite h*tp://w*w.lebensprognose.com/
> war ich eingeladen per email am Dubai-Reise-Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und dabei musste man Lebensprognose-test machen. Dabei dass es kostenpflichtig ist stand in kleingedrückten ganz unten was ich nicht gesehen habe. Wie war ich überrascht wenn ich einen sms und dann eine Rechnung per email bekommen won volgenden Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ist es Dir bis jetzt mit dieser Firma ergangen ?
Ich habe einen beachtlichen Ärger mit der Firma Internet Service AG, Lebensprognose.com, der sich nun schon monatelang hinzieht. Ich habe leider im Oktober den geforderten Betrag gezahlt, aber am Samstag kam dann dennoch von einer Deutschen Inkassostelle aus Frankfurt Post ins Haus mit einer allerletzten Zahlungsaufforderung über sage und schreibe 91,58 Euro. Das ist der Hammer. Ich habe einen heftigen Schriftwechsel mit der Internet Serv. AG geführt und dann das noch obwohl nachweislich gezahlt wurde. Was kann man hier bloß noch tun. Die Strafanzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn geht morgen raus, die Dt. Inkassostelle erhält eine Durchschrift. Aber wie kann man denn nur noch andere Internetnutzer hiervor warnen?? Wer weiß noch RAT? Wie kann man warnen?


----------



## uw58 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose*



maja11 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> da ich die bekannte Rechnung in höhe von 59,-Euro nicht bezahlt habe,ist mir Heute eine Forderung von der Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Frankfurt am Main zugeschickt worden. Ich soll jetzt 91,54 Euro bezahlen mit Frist bis zum 09.12.06. Soll ich das ernst nehmen????????? Bitte um Antwort:-? :wall:
> 
> _Posting an bestehenden Thread gehängt modaction _


Diese verdammte Zahlungsaufforderung habe ich auch gestern bekommen, und das obwohl ich blöderweise, aber nachweislich bereits im Oktober den Betrag von 59,00 Euro + 3,50 Euro Mahnkosten gezahlt habe. Ich stelle Strafanzeige bei der StA Bonn. Ob diese zuständig ist weiß ich nicht. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz in der Schweiz und ist somit denke ich mal, nicht greifbar. Ich weiß auch keinen Rat mehr, schiebe mittlerweile voll die Panik. Hab sogar Angst, dass durch diese blöde Mahnung ein ungerechtfertigter Schufa-Eintrag erfolgt ist. Das darf doch wohl alles nicht sein. Hier ist wirklich große Hilfe gefordert. Aber wie und von wem??


----------



## joho88 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

also ich hätte da doch noch mal ne frage zu den thema und zwar : was is wenn man nicht volljährig ist und sich dort angemeldet hat dann is doch der vertrag ungültig oder nicht ? man müsste also nichts bezahlen oder ?


----------



## Maja 4 (27 November 2006)

*DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

Ich habe da kürzlich einen Brief bekommen ,der Absender :
DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle
Rosserstrasse 9
60323 Frankfurt am Main

Als ich den Brief bekam war ich erst mal geschockt ,die wollen doch glatt eine Summe von :91,57 €
Aber das schlimmste ist das ich zuvor noch nie irgend eine Rechnung bekommen habe woraus ersichtlich ist worum es in dieser Vorderung überhaupt geht.
Vieleicht hat jemand das selbe Problem und weis schon wie er reagiert.
Gruß Maja 4::wall:


----------



## tanja0875 (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf den ganzen [ edit]  reingefallen und hab mich angemeldet, weil in dem Popup, dass sich geöffnet hatte, nichts klar erkennbar war. Aber die reden/schreiben die ganze Zeit über eine E-Mail, in der ich über einen Link diesen Test starten konnte. Diese E-Mail habe ich aber nie erhalten, also haben die ihre sogenannte Dienstleistung auch nicht erbracht. Aber auf dieses Sache gehen die schon gar nicht ein. Ich habe sogar schon um einen Beweis gebeten, der zeigt, dass ich den Test gestartet und beendet habe, aber darauf bekomme ich keine spezielle Antwort, nur immer vorgefertigte Standard-EMails.
Ich habe sogar in deren Callcenter angerufen, da wurde dann bestätigt dass der Test nicht gestartet wurde, ich aber trotzdem zahlen soll. Jetzt auf einmal schreiben die mir per Mail, ich hätte den Test gestartet und beendet und soll zahlen.


----------



## Maja 4 (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

:unzufrieden: Ich habe auch die Forderung von der deutschen inkassostelle bekommen und habe heut einen brief per einschreiben verschickt in dem ich den leuten mitteile ,das die forderung nicht rechtmäßig ist und daher keine zahlung erfolgt
Gruß Maja 4:wall:


----------



## Hans Der Driver (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*



Maja 4 schrieb:


> Ich habe da kürzlich einen Brief bekommen ,der Absender :
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle
> Rosserstrasse 9
> 60323 Frankfurt am Main
> ...


Worauf gründet sich denn diese Forderung, muss doch angegeben sein!


----------



## Duke.th (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

Hallo Maja 4!
[ edit ] Wenn du Streß bekommst: Zur Verbraucher zentrale.
Hier ein paar Links:
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-39617.html
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10515&page=18
http://www.honma.de/blog/?p=32
http://www.ayom.com/topic-12732-st-20.html[

So denn Duke.th  

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction_


----------



## Maja 4 (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

:-? 





Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Worauf gründet sich denn diese Forderung, muss doch angegeben sein!


:cry: Die Forderung kommt von der Firma:
Internet Service AG-Projekt:Lebensprognose.
Gruß Maja 4

_Postings an bestehenden Thread verschoben modaction _


----------



## EsterOne (27 November 2006)

*Aw: lebensprognose*

Hi erstmal!
Bin wie so viele auch auf diese seite [ edit] . Wie fast jeder hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht als ich mich dort angemeldet habe.. und Zack.. kommt auf einmal die rechung von 59 €.:-?  (Bin jetzt gerade bei der Etappe: Erste Mahnung:-p )
war bei mir wahrscheinlich wie bei den meisten.. (mit falschen namen etc.)

Nun zu meiner frage: die drohen ja mit der ip addresse als beweismittel. Allerdings benutz ich ein router, der ja nach jedem ein und ausschalten die ip addresse ändert..und meine richtige addresse habe ich ja auch nicht angegeben. das würde doch theoretisch bedeuten, dass die eigentlich gar nichts gegen mich in der hand haben außer meiner e-mail addresse oder?

PS: weiß nicht ob die frage unter individuele beratung fällt. wenn ja nicht beantworten.. ^^ und sorry ^^


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



EsterOne schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner frage: die drohen ja mit der ip addresse als beweismittel. Allerdings benutz ich ein router, der ja nach jedem ein und ausschalten die ip addresse ändert..und meine richtige addresse habe ich ja auch nicht angegeben. das würde doch theoretisch bedeuten, dass die eigentlich gar nichts gegen mich in der hand haben außer meiner e-mail addresse oder?



Die Daten zur IP-Adresse sind für den Anbieter unerreichbar, es sei denn, er erstattet eine Anzeige und die Behörden finden diese Daten heraus. Das bedeutet, dass das erwähnte Beweismittel untauglich ist. Auch die E-Mailadresse hätte von jedem anderen auch eingetragen worden sein können. Was sollte die beweisen, wenn der Inhaber die Nutzung abstreitet? Das ist alles nur eine Frage dessen, welchen Standpunkt man einnimmt - reine Argumentationssache! Niemand ist dahingehend jedoch gezwungen zu argumentieren, interessant wird es erst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingehen sollte. Doch bis es soweit ist, braucht niemand eine Brieffreundschaft mit dem Anbieter oder seinem Inkasso einzugehen.


----------



## ghostrider 88 (27 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



EsterOne schrieb:


> Hi erstmal!
> Bin wie so viele auch auf diese seite reingefallen. Wie fast jeder hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht als ich mich dort angemeldet habe.. und Zack.. kommt auf einmal die rechung von 59 €.:-?  (Bin jetzt gerade bei der Etappe: Erste Mahnung:-p )
> war bei mir wahrscheinlich wie bei den meisten.. (mit falschen namen etc.)
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir auch so. Hab auch falsch addresse und namen angeben. nur handynummer ham se von mir weil man die da angebn musste. Hab gerade ne antwort auf meine email bekommen in der ich geschrieben hab das ich nicht zahl ( nach der 1. mahnung) Da schreiben die sehr geehrte damen und herren als kopfzeile, heißt ist ne vorgefertigte email. Jetzt mal abwarten ob auch noch ne weitere mail kommt. Also per post können sie mir auf jeden fall nix schicken, die addresse gibts nämlich gar nicht!


----------



## uw58 (27 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Hab auch falsch addresse und namen angeben. nur handynummer ham se von mir weil man die da angebn musste. Hab gerade ne antwort auf meine email bekommen in der ich geschrieben hab das ich nicht zahl ( nach der 1. mahnung) Da schreiben die sehr geehrte damen und herren als kopfzeile, heißt ist ne vorgefertigte email. Jetzt mal abwarten ob auch noch ne weitere mail kommt. Also per post können sie mir auf jeden fall nix schicken, die addresse gibts nämlich gar nicht!


Ich bin mit der IP-Adresse auch nicht weiter gekommen. auf den hinweis, dass meine xxx und nicht xxx lautet, kam eine unglaublich blöde rückantwort. trotz zahlung unter vorbehalt kam am samstag eine zahlungsaufforderung von der Dt. Inkassostelle Frankfurt ins haus geflattert. Heute habe ich strafantrag bei der staatsanwaltschaft gestellt und eben auch eine Mail an stern-tv geschrieben, ob die nicht den ärger mit Internet-service-AG bzw. lebensprognose.com zu einem thema machen können, damit andere internetnutzer vor diesen machenschaften gewarnt werden. ich hab die faxen echt dicke und versuche jeden strohhalm zu greifen, der helfen kann, diesem [.......] ein ende zu setzen. zuerst hab ich gedacht, wo bist du denn da reingeraten, bis mir durch internetrecherche aufgefallen ist, dass es ja tausende von netnutzern sind, die so [........] werden. ach ja und der nun über bzw. an die inkassostelle zu zahlende betrag beläuft sich dann jetzt auf sage und schreibe 91,58 €. das reißt dem fass den boden aus.


----------



## schlumpfy (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



beauty4u schrieb:


> Auf diese Seite h*tp://w*w.lebensprognose.com/
> war ich eingeladen per email am Dubai-Reise-Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und dabei musste man Lebensprognose-test machen. Dabei dass es kostenpflichtig ist stand in kleingedrückten ganz unten was ich nicht gesehen habe. Wie war ich überrascht wenn ich einen sms und dann eine Rechnung per email bekommen won volgenden Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab auch soeine e-mail von dem lebensprognose test bekommen und soll ca 59€ überweisen !! mir wurde schon mit der anwaltsgebür gedoht was soll ich machen das is das gleiche wie bei dem erst schreiber des forums 


bitte hilfe


----------



## antola61 (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

Hallo, 
bitte schiebt keine Panik und beruhigt euch!
Wenn Ihr hier ein bißchen stöbert, werdet ihr feststellen, daß jede Aufregung überflüssig ist!
Bis jetzt ist kein Fall eines Mahnbescheides bekannt und schon gar kein Gerichtsverfahren.
Man darf hier keine Ratschläge geben, aber viele haben einfach garnichts gemacht (also auch nicht bezahlt!!!) und dann war irgendwann Stille!!
Ich selbst habe 2 Mahnungen bekommen, die 2. per mail und per Post. Die mit der Post habe ich nicht angenommen, daraufhin meinten die, ich hätte eine falsche Adresse angegeben und schickten dann als nächstes eine mail vom Inkassounternehmen mit schlimmsten Drohungen. Mein letzter Zahlungstermin ist schon verstrichen und ich habe bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört... Mal schaun ob noch was kommt!
Also ruhig Blut und lest hier mal ein bicßhen rum, das beruhigt ungemein!
Viele Grüße Antola




Maja 4 schrieb:


> Ich habe da kürzlich einen Brief bekommen ,der Absender :
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle
> Rosserstrasse 9
> 60323 Frankfurt am Main
> ...


----------



## schlumpfy (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

das schlimmste ist das ich erst 18jahre geworden bin und kein geld habe. mir würde schon mit dem rechstanwalt gedoht und hab kein bock stress deswegen mit meinen eltern zukommen .


----------



## Wembley (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*



schlumpfy schrieb:


> mir würde schon mit dem rechstanwalt gedoht


Das ist bei diesen Geschichten nicht neu. Siehe dieser Thread oder die vielen anderen, die ähnliche Probleme behandeln. Dass ein Rechtsanwalt mit im Spiel ist, kommt häufig vor. Aber es ist noch lange kein Grund, in Panik zu geraten. Denn welche Konsequenzen hat dies in den angesprochenen Fällen? Vorerst einmal keine. Rechtsanwälte sind keine Richter.
Daher ist es mal gut zu wissen, wie überhaupt die rechtlichen Grundlagen bei solchen Verträgen aussehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/
Dies ist hier zwar kein Abo, aber die Grundlagen sind mehr oder weniger dieselben.

Was passierte denn bisher? Rechtanwälte schrieben Briefe. Teilweise sehr happige. Aber das war es schon. Geld lässt sich im Endeffekt ja nur durch ein Gericht eintreiben. Am Anfang steht der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, welchem man, wenn man glaubt, die Forderung ist unberechtigt, widersprechen sollte. Dann käme die ganze Sache vor Gericht. Nur wir sprechen hier im Konjunktiv. Heißt, gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gab es bisher, was uns bekannt ist, wenn überhaupt, nur einen, wovon man aber nichts mehr hörte. (bei Zigtausenden (!), die bisher die Rechnungen der diversen "Internetanbietern" nicht bezahlten). Vor Gericht gezogen ist aber unseres Wissens nach bisher überhaupt niemand. Interessant. Oder? Die Meinung, dass sich viele Anbieter davor fürchten, dass von einem Richter deren Geschäftsmodell in der Luft zerrissen wird, ist dabei vorherrschend.
Es gibt also keinen Grund, in Panik zu verfallen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## schlumpfy (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

aber was soll ich den jetzt machen ?? ich hab extra bei gmx meine e-mail schliessen lassen damit sie mir nicht mehr schreiben können


----------



## Wembley (27 November 2006)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*



schlumpfy schrieb:


> aber was soll ich den jetzt machen ?? ich hab extra bei gmx meine e-mail schliessen lassen damit sie mir nicht mehr schreiben können


Tipps zum konkreten Vorgehen dürfen wir wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. Aber lies dir die beiden Links, die ich vorhin gepostet habe, durch. Die können eine sehr gute Entscheidungshilfe geben. Vergiss auch nicht, im Falle des Falles weiterführende Links zu klicken. Sind oft sehr erhellend.
Und vor allem: Lesen. In diesem Thread und vielleicht auch in anderen in "Allgemeines".

Noch ein Link zu möglichen Verhaltensweisen natürlich allgemein gesehen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481
Es behandelt zwar SMS-Abos, lässt sich aber auch hier übertragen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## patz123 (27 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*

Hallo
Habe vor ungefähr 2 Monaten den Lebensprognose Test gemacht ...
HEute kommt eine Mail ( 2. Mahnung ) das ich 62,50 € zahlen muss.
Ich hatte echt Respekt un habs gemacht , wel da steht wenn man net bezahlt wird man strafrechtlich verfolgt und so . Kann ich mir da jetzt sicher sein das ich das Zeug los bin oder bin ich da in irgendwas reingerutsch? Und wenn ja wie soll ich mich dann verhalten ?? danke für die schnelle antwort 
mfg patz


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



patz123 schrieb:


> Und wenn ja wie soll ich mich dann verhalten ?? danke für die schnelle antwort



1. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
2. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=175812#post175812
3. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=175816#post175816


----------



## patz123 (27 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*

Ja schon klar.
Aber kann ich mir sicher seind as ich nach der Bezahlung die [edit ]   los bin ????
mfg sz patz


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hellsehen gehört nicht zu unserem Leistungspektrum. Schon gar nicht, was sich in den Gehirnen 
dieser [ beliebiger Ausdruck ] abspielt


----------



## Murckel (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo, ich hab geglaubt das man auf so einen [......] nicht mehr rein falle. ich habe die rechnung von diesem Verein heute bekomen. Und weil ich auf zwei angebliche mahnungen nicht reagiert habe, natürlich noch nen Säumniszuschlag oben drauf. kann mir jemand sagen ob man gegen diese [........] an kommt?:wall:


----------



## Avinja (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe heute auch eine Email bekommen von dem Laden, mit einer Drohung von wegen Inkassobüro und soll 66€ bezahlen. Erstmal totaler Schock, hatte die vorherigen Mahnungen auch ungelesen als Spam gelöscht. Ich studiere noch, habe also auch null komma gar kein Geld in der Tasche.

Aber nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen habe und mir dieses youtubevideo von der bizz sendung über xentria angesehen habe, kann ich darüber nur lachen.

Über meine eigene höchst peinliche Blödheit, und über die [ edit]  die die betreiben. Ich lasse es jetzt auch drauf ankommen und freue mich schon auf die Inkassobriefe!


----------



## Sowas (28 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose*



uw58 schrieb:


> Diese verdammte Zahlungsaufforderung habe ich auch gestern bekommen, und das obwohl ich blöderweise, aber nachweislich bereits im Oktober den Betrag von 59,00 Euro + 3,50 Euro Mahnkosten gezahlt habe. Ich stelle Strafanzeige bei der StA Bonn. Ob diese zuständig ist weiß ich nicht. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz in der Schweiz und ist somit denke ich mal, nicht greifbar. Ich weiß auch keinen Rat mehr, schiebe mittlerweile voll die Panik. Hab sogar Angst, dass durch diese blöde Mahnung ein ungerechtfertigter Schufa-Eintrag erfolgt ist. Das darf doch wohl alles nicht sein. Hier ist wirklich große Hilfe gefordert. Aber wie und von wem??


AW:Lebensprognose
Unser 17jähriger Sohn ist auch auf dieser Seite gelandet. Habe heute einen Brief (Einschreiben/Rückschein) an dieses Unternehmen geschickt, mit Hinweis auf Minderjährigkeit. Kommt sowas eigentlich öfter vor, daß in den AGB`S auf der 5. Seite!!! von Geld die Rede ist? Werden natürlich nicht zahlen !!!
Hat noch jemand Infos aus dem I´net von dieser Firma?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose*



Sowas schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Infos aus dem I´net von dieser Firma?


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=lebensprognose.com&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
reichen mehr als 10000   Treffer?


----------



## Murckel (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich habe versucht bei dieser Firma anzurufen...natürlich...Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer....aber das war mir fast schon vorher klar...ich gehe Morgen zur Bürgerberatung..mal sehen ob die mir weiter helfen...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Murckel schrieb:


> .ich gehe Morgen zur Bürgerberatung..mal sehen ob die mir weiter helfen...


glaube  nicht, dass das die richtige  Stelle ist 
http://www.rp-kassel.de/static/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/eu/eures4.htm


> Was ist die Aufgabe der Bürgerberatung?
> 
> Seit 1989 hat der EUROJUS Service (in Deutschland auch "Bürgerberater" genannt) die Information und juristische Beratung der Bürgerinnen und Bürger in Fragen des Gemeinschaftsrechts und dessen Anwendung im nationalen Recht in ganz Europa übernommen. Ratsuchende werden darin unterstützt, ihre Kommunikationsprobleme mit den nationalen Behörden zu lösen sowie ggf. an spezialisierte Dienste verwiesen. *Bei Fragen zum nationalen Recht oder Fragen zum Internationalen Privatrecht kann die Bürgerberatung nicht weiterhelfen. Sie hat auch nicht die Aufgabe, anwaltliche Hilfe und die Beratung bei einer Klageeinreichung zu ersetzen*.


Denke du solltest   eher bei der zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale vorsprechen
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Verbraucherzentrale&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Maja 4 (28 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



patz123 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar.
> Aber kann ich mir sicher seind as ich nach der Bezahlung die Typen los bin ????
> mfg sz patz


Eine Sicherheit gibt es da mit Sicherheit nicht .Die werden sich gefreut haben das wieder etwas Geld in ihre kasse geflossen ist.Und solange es welche gibt die bezahlen machen die auch weiter .
Ich bin selbst betroffen aber ich warte ab was passiert,denn ich sehe nicht ein das ich denen Geld in den Rachen schmeiße.
Maja 4


----------



## schlumpfy (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich hab auch eine e-mail von diesen prognose [ edit] bekommen aber ich hab den dienst warscheinlich nicht genutzt.
deswege soll ich 59€ bezahlen was soll ich machen könnt ihr mir einen rat geben???

rene (18:wall: )


----------



## Murckel (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich hab grade wieder ne Mail von denen bekommen.

..wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten
Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich
die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen. 

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt
geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert
werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr lebensprognose.com Support-Team

ich halt jetzt den ball flach und reagier da gar nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Murckel schrieb:


> > ...wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.


Das ist Unsinn von denen und zeigt wieder einmal mehr nur, dass sie versuchen den vermeintlichen Kunden unter Druck zu setzen ---> siehe bitte hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Murckel schrieb:


> > ...wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.


umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Sie müßten Anzeige erstatten, weil sie doch angeblich
 geschädigt werden,  aber das tun sie ja nicht...


----------



## Murckel (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Vielen Dank....das werd ich denen mal zukommen lassen


----------



## joho88 (28 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose*

Hat noch jemand Infos aus dem I´net von dieser Firma?



Diese Firma hat das "Fass ohne Boden" für [ edit]  von Bizz bekommen:-D  . Die von Bizz haben ebenfalls geraten keinen einzigen Cent an diese[ edit] zu bezahlen. . .

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## joho88 (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo alle zusammen ich habe es entlich geschauft das mich diese [ edit]  von lebensprognose.com in ruhe lassen :-D  meine lezten 2 e-mails an diesen [ edit ] waren :
1)Ich habe keine Lebesprognose von ihnen erhalten und habe mich ach nicht bei ihnen angemeldet ich wurde ebenfalls nich über eine Anmeldung bei ihnen in kenntniss gesetzt stattdesen haben sie mir gleich eine Rechnung zugeschickt . Ich habe einen Anwalt zu hilfe gezogen und verlange das sie meine Anmeldung unverzüglich wiederrufen . Ich werde den offenen Betrag von 59 € nicht bezahlen und wenn sie mich weiter mit ihren Rechnungen belästigen werde ich Strafanzeige gegen sie erstatten .

und2) 
"Das ist meine letzte E-mail an sie ich werde den geforderten Betrag an sie nicht bezahlen weil ich bei ihnen nichst bestellt bzw bekommen habe .Ich verlange das sie meine angebliche "Anmeldung" bei ihnen rückgängig machen . Wenn sie irgendwelche Probleme mit meinen Forderungen haben können wir diese gerne vor Gericht ausdiskutieren .Ich werde absofort ihre weiteren E-mails ignorieren und habe sie auch beim GMX AntiSpam-Team gemeldet .
Mfg.. . . . .

ich bekomme seitdem keine mail keine post und keine smsen von denen . . . . . ich habe entlich ruhe :-D

_erneut editiert. Verwarnung:  bei nochmaliger Notwendigkeit zu editieren 
wird der Account  gesperrt, modinfo _


----------



## schlumpfy (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

DAS IS scheisse was ich gemacht habe hab mein account bei gmx löschen lassen und weiss nicht ob ich ihn wieder öffenn kann


----------



## Murckel (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich hab denen das mal geschickt...hab auch prompt ne Antwort....
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wie bereits geschrieben:
Ohne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt können wir die Forderung gegen Sie leider nicht
stoppen.

------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr lebensprognose.com Support-Team


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

noch mal zum Mitschreiben: In Deutschland ( und den meisten zivilisierten Staaten) 
 muß die Schuld bewiesen werden, nicht die Unschuld 

EOT


----------



## BenTigger (28 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



patz123 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar.
> Aber kann ich mir sicher seind as ich nach der Bezahlung die Typen los bin ????
> mfg sz patz



Bestimmt nicht, denn nun hast du ja gezeigt, dass du gerne zahlst und der Vertrag läuft dann halt eben etwas länger und du darfst dann nochmal zahlen...


----------



## drboe (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> noch mal zum Mitschreiben: In Deutschland ( und den meisten zivilisierten Staaten)
> muß die Schuld bewiesen werden, nicht die Unschuld


Wobei die Frage einer Schuld ins Strafrecht gehört, hier aber im Verhälnis zwischen Lieferant und (angeblichen) Kunden das Zivilrecht greift. Dabei muss die Firma aber beweisen, dass sich der vermeintliche Kunde angemeldet hat. Und nicht etwa er, dass diese Behauptung nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Und der Nachweis dürfte der Firam vermutlich so schwerfallen, dass sie zum dem "Contest" gar nicht erst antritt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Den Begriff der Schuld gibt es auch im Zivilrecht 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuld_(Justiz)
letzter Absatz. Es war  als allgemeine Definition gemeint (Singular von Schulden)


----------



## Murckel (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Schuld hin oder her...die Frage ist doch wie man da wieder raus kommt....solchen [ edit]  muss doch jemand das Handwerk legen. letztendlich kommt es ja noch nicht mal so auf das Geld an...so man`s hat...sondern auf den [edit]


----------



## coluche (28 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose*



joho88 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Infos aus dem I´net von dieser Firma?
> 
> Diese Firma hat das "Fass ohne Boden" für [ edit]  von Bizz bekommen:-D  . Die von Bizz haben ebenfalls geraten keinen einzigen Cent an diese[ edit] zu bezahlen. . .



War es das da? Für Sportwagen testen? 
[.....]

_Link zu youtube.com (Thema: eben diese Firma) vorsichtshalber wegen urheberrechtlichen Unklarheiten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (28 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

sicherlich. Ich bin nochmal in die Seite von Lebensprognose.com gegangen. Die Fa. heisst zwar anders, aber das ist genau dieselbe Adresse wie im Video. 

Das Video ist sehenswert! Man sieht in etwa auch wo der Geschäftsführer wohnt :-D . Naja, verraten tut er sich dabei nicht  
Der Fass ohne Boden scheint ihn ja nicht sonderlich abgeschreckt zu haben. 

Wisst ihr, ich vestehe das nicht... Wenn solche Leute seelenruhig weiter machen können, obwohl das sogar im TV kam... dann überlege ich mir enrsthaft selber sowas aufzuziehen! 
Denn durch ehrliche Arbeit wird man immer ärmer, wie heute in den Zeitungen stand.

(War ein Witz)


----------



## Groucho Marx (29 November 2006)

*Neue Masche? Lebensprognose [..]*

Zur Thematik des Lebensprognosetest gibt es hier sicherlich ausreichende Threads. Die allgemeine Stellungnahme der Konsumentenschutzabteilung der österreichischen Arbeiterkammer an mich lautete:



> *Aus rechtlicher Sicht ist zu sagen, dass grundsätzlich keine Zahlungspflicht besteht, wenn der Anbieter über die Kosten der Dienstenutzung nicht oder nur an versteckter Stelle informiert hat.*
> 
> Personen die sich auf solchen Seiten registrieren, haben sich in der Regel auf dieser Seite ohne den Bereicherungsvorsatz angemeldet, und wussten nicht, dass es sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst handelt. Sie wurden vor der Anmeldung nicht auf die Kostenpflicht hingewiesen. Die Entgeltlichkeit kann nicht rechtskräftig in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) des Unternehmens vereinbart werden und ist somit nicht vertraglich vereinbart.
> 
> Daher sollten geschädigte Personen mittels E-Mail an das Unternehmen herantreten und mitteilen, dass sie mangels rechtskräftiger Vereinbarung über die Kostenpflicht (siehe obenstehenden Text), die Forderung als gegenstandslos betrachten bzw können Sie auch ein Rücktrittsschreiben (befindet sich im Anhang) an den Diensteanbieter senden.



Einen Rücktritt habe ich bereits am Tag der Anmeldung abgeschickt, und wurde vom Anbieter abgelehnt. Auf die erste Rechnung und die erste Mahnung habe ich geantwortet, dass ich die Forderung mangels rechtskräftiger Vereinbarung über die Kostenpflicht als gegenstandslos betrachte. Von Inkasso und der dergleichen mehr werde ich mich jedenfalls nicht schrecken lassen. Jedenfalls wäre es spannend den Betreiber vor Gericht wieder zu sehen... 

[.....]

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang das Lebensprognose folgendes in ihren allgemeinen Kundeninformationen "versteckt":



> Nach der Betätigung des Buttons »Registrieren« geben Sie gegenüber dem Dienstleister ein verbindliches Angebot über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des SMS Abo Dienstes ab. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.



[......]
_Passagen, deren Zusammenhang mit dem in dem Text geschilderten Problem nicht bewiesen werden können, wurden wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. Jenes Problem bitte im entsprechenden Forum posten. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=28 MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> Denn durch ehrliche Arbeit wird man immer ärmer, wie heute in den Zeitungen stand.



Na, _die_ Formulierung habe ich heute aber nur in der "Bild" gelesen...


----------



## coluche (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich in 2 weitere Zeitungen. Kommt vom statistischen Bundesamt. Wird bald im Internet zu finden sein. Die Tatsache wundert mich nicht, da bei mir alles mögliche teurer wurde. Nur mein Einkommen nicht.

Zum Video: Wen´s interessiert, einfach bei youtube nach "bizz fass ohne boden" suchen (ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht falsch!)


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Der Hinweis auf das Video wurde schon mehrfach gegeben z.B 


joho88 schrieb:


> hier ein link zu einem bericht von bizz zu diesem thema . .(lohnt sich reinzuschauen )
> [...]
> 
> _[Link zu einem Ziel mit unklarer Rechtelage entfernt.
> Ersatzweise kann auf die Suche mit Google verwiesen werden. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche? Lebensprognose [..]*



Groucho Marx schrieb:


> > Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang das Lebensprognose folgendes in ihren allgemeinen Kundeninformationen "versteckt":
> > Nach der Betätigung des Buttons »Registrieren« geben Sie gegenüber dem Dienstleister ein verbindliches Angebot über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des SMS Abo Dienstes ab. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.


In den AGB steht dann die richtige Seite, also lebensprognose.com. Die Firma hat auch SMS-Abo-Seiten z.B. esims.ch. Dort würde der Text passen. Schaut nach einer "copy and paste"-Geschichte aus. Vergleiche bitte die Kundeninfos von lebensprognose.com und esims.ch 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Groucho Marx (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche? Lebensprognose [..]*



Wembley schrieb:


> In den AGB steht dann die richtige Seite, also lebensprognose.com. Die Firma hat auch SMS-Abo-Seiten z.B. esims.ch. Dort würde der Text passen. Schaut nach einer "copy and paste"-Geschichte aus. Vergleiche bitte die Kundeninfos von lebensprognose.com und esims.ch



Nur Copy and Paste? Ich erhielt, rein zufällig natürlich, seit dem Tag der Anmeldung bei Lebensprognose gleich 2 unerwünschte kostenpflichtige SMS-Abos. Einen Zusammenhang mit der Anmeldung, oder eine eine wie immer geartete Verbindung zwischen SMS-Versender und der IS AG, behaupte ich an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich nicht. Interessant für mich wäre allerdings ob diese Zufälle auch bei anderen aufgetreten sind...


----------



## drboe (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Den Begriff der Schuld gibt es auch im Zivilrecht
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuld_(Justiz)
> letzter Absatz. Es war  als allgemeine Definition gemeint (Singular von Schulden)


Wikipedia liegt sicher richtig. Da Du aber Schuld und Unschuld in einen Satz gepackt hast



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland ( und den meisten zivilisierten Staaten) muß die Schuld bewiesen werden, nicht die Unschuld


war der Singular von Schulden keineswegs gemeint. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

mea *culpa*, mea maxima *culpa *

werde ab sofort  meine Postings mindestens  einem RA, einem Philologen, einem Mod/Admin
 (für weitere Empfehlungen bin ich offen)  
vor dem Posten zur juristischen, syntaktischen und inhaltlichen Prüfung vorlegen

cp


----------



## Gluko (29 November 2006)

*Gesucht wird Herr Max Mustermann*

Habe heute eine Mahnung von lebensprognose.com in die Hände bekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Max ^Musterman,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung von lebensprognose.com bestellt und sind einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab' wirklich nichts editiert! Die Mail ging an "[email protected]'domain'.info".
Seine Adresse lautet:
Max Mustermann
Mustermannstraße 10
10000 Musterstadt
Deutschland

Warten wir mal ab, was noch kommen wird. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand, damit ich ihm die PDF-Rechnung weiterleiten kann.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## santina (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> machsdunetkomplizierteralsnötig. passdudichananleserherrredaktuer.
> da klicken, dann lesen, dann verstehen, dann ruhig schlafen
> so geht's


also ich hab da heut angerufen und die haben mir gesagt ich müsste ne anzeige gegen unbekannt machen und die kopie von der anzeige schicken dann brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## EsterOne (29 November 2006)

*Aw:lebensprognose*

Hi
danke erstmal für die vielen tips und den ratschlägen usw.
Werde jetzt auf Etappe 2 warten ( 2. Mahnung):-D 
Kann mir nur irgendwer sagen, wann die ungefähr locker lassen?
Nicht, dass das mein leben so lang weitergeht und ich dann ne rechung von 10.000€ habe :-D


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



santina schrieb:


> also ich hab da heut angerufen und die haben mir gesagt ich müsste ne anzeige gegen unbekannt machen und die kopie von der anzeige schicken dann brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen.


Denen steht keine Kopie einer Anzeige zu - ein Anzeigenerstatter bekommt ohnehin nur ein Aktenzeichen und erst viel später den Ausgang des Verfahrens mitgeteilt. Außerdem könnten die sich ja selbst um eine Anzeige bemühen, siehe > HIER <, da denen ja die Vergütung für eine (angeblich) erbrachte Leistung entgeht.


----------



## coluche (29 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



EsterOne schrieb:


> Hi
> danke erstmal für die vielen tips und den ratschlägen usw.
> Werde jetzt auf Etappe 2 warten ( 2. Mahnung):-D
> Kann mir nur irgendwer sagen, wann die ungefähr locker lassen?
> Nicht, dass das mein leben so lang weitergeht und ich dann ne rechung von 10.000€ habe :-D



Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß nach dem 2. Brief des Inkassounternehmens Ruhe ist. Ich würde gar keine Beauchtung schenken.


----------



## sunsetgirl (29 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich bin auch auf die schöne seite der Lebenserwartung dingesn reingefallen.
Habe laut deren Rechnung den test irgendwann im August gemacht. und die Rechnung kam heute..
Als ich die Rechnung in händen hielt fiels mir auch wieder ein. Ich weiß das ich mich damals angemeldet habe. Aber die mein Pc dabei abstürzte. ich dachte also wäre nicht passiert hab nich weiter drüber nachgedacht.
Bin auch der Meinung es kam nie eine email oder sonstiges von denen und wen ist sie im spma ordner gelandet der bei mir meist nur überflogen wird und dan gelöscht..

Davon abgesehen habe ich mal eben bei google geschaut nach der Person die diese Rechnung angeblich unterschrieben hat.

Der Herr [ edit ] hat bei google ungefähr 180 treffer. entweder diverse Firmen bei denn er GEschäftführe ist oder halt Foren beiträge wo ander Kunden diese herren sich über seine Geschäftmethoden aufregen.

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe scheint der gute Herr einschlägig bekannt zu seinen.

Und nach den erfahrungs berichten hier und da ich nie etwas erhalten habe werde ich nicht zahlen. und abwarten. 

und soweit ich gelsen habe warnen sogar Verbraucherschützer davor zu bezahlen.
ich werde mich morgen mal schlau machen wo bei mir in der nähe eine stelle der verbaucher schützer ist und nach fragen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## EsterOne (29 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



coluche schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß nach dem 2. Brief des Inkassounternehmens Ruhe ist. Ich würde gar keine Beauchtung schenken.



Danke für die fixe Antwort!!!

Hoffe denen wird bald mal das Handwerk gelegt... Habe mir eben, diese Video bei Youtube reingezogen und wurde krass wütend..:wall: 
Das ist die dickste Ver*****ungstour, von der ich je gehört habe..

Kann man gar nichts gegen die machen?!?!?!
[......]
Kann man die nicht anzeigen, wegen... was weiß ich was?!?

EsTeRoNe


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



EsterOne schrieb:


> Kann man gar nichts gegen die machen?


Eigentlich nicht. Man sollte dich beruhigen und dem Quatsch (früher hätte man gesagt "grober Unfug") eine Lehre für zukünftiges Surfverhalten abgewinnen. Das Problem löst sich irgendwann von allein auf und wenn nur genug Leute sensibilisiert sind und letztendlich niemand zahlt, da die Zahlungsverpflichtung doch recht geringwertig zu sein scheint, würde sich das Biz auch nicht mehr lohnen und somit vom Markt verschwinden. Doch leider klingeln derzeit die Kassen, so dass letzters wohl in der nächsten Zeit nicht eintreten wird. Viel zu viele Leute zahlen ohne sich hinreichend Gedanken um den angeblich bestehenden Vertrag zu machen oder eben aus Angst vor schlimmern Konsequenzen, die ihnen natürlich zielsicher mit den Mahnungen eingetrichtert werden.


----------



## London06 (30 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*

Hi zusammen!
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch auf diese Leute [ edit]  bin. Ich habe eine falsche telefonnummer ( glaube ich) und eine falsche Adresse angegeben, die zwar nicht weit weg ist aber immerhin. Nun habe ich natürlich auch diese E-mail bekommen. Ich habe hier zwar einiges durchgelesen, weiß aber dennoch nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Soll ich das einfach ignorieren? Ich meine ich bin z.Zt gar nicht in Deutschland und ich möchte auch nicht, dass meien Gastfamlie evt. Schaden trägt. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand eien Tipp geben könnte. Ich weiß nämlich gar nicht ob ich einen Anwalt oder sowas habe.


----------



## DNA2 (30 November 2006)

*AW: lebensprognose*



Murckel schrieb:


> Ohne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt können wir die Forderung gegen Sie leider nicht stoppen.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr lebensprognose.com Support-Team


Echt Spitze. Da beauftragt man als Firma ein Inkassounternehmen, damit dieses im Interesse des Auftraggebers tätig wird - und dann muss man sich bei "Kunden" entschuldigen, dass man das Inkassobüro nicht steuern, lenken, stoppen oder sonstwie beeinflussen kann, es sei denn, mit staatlicher Hilfebitte seitens des Kunden.
Ich würde das Inkassobüro nicht wieder beauftragen, wenn das so stimmte!



London06 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nämlich gar nicht ob ich einen Anwalt oder sowas habe.


Ist allerdings auch schön. Danke für diesen schönen Moment am heutigen Mittag.

P.S.: Schau mal unter dem Bett nach.


----------



## Aengel38 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



beauty4u schrieb:


> Auf diese Seite h*tp://w*w.lebensprognose.com/
> war ich eingeladen per email am Dubai-Reise-Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und dabei musste man Lebensprognose-test machen. Dabei dass es kostenpflichtig ist stand in kleingedrückten ganz unten was ich nicht gesehen habe. Wie war ich überrascht wenn ich einen sms und dann eine Rechnung per email bekommen won volgenden Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wir sind auch auf diese Firma rein [ edit]  ....mein minderjähriger Sohn hat sich dort angemeldet weil er wissen wollte wie alt Mutti wird, aber ausser dieser anmeldung ist nichts weiter gemacht worden und nun stellen die mir eine Rechnung in höhe von 91,57 Euro.
habe versucht dort anzu rufen,kein erfolg und auf meine Mails nur lapidare antworten bekommen.
selbst bei dieser Inkassostelle erreicht man niemanden....weiß nicht mehr weiter wer kann mir helfen? Soll ich einfach alles ignorieren?
Danke Aengel


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aengel38 schrieb:


> .weiß nicht mehr weiter wer kann mir helfen? Soll ich einfach alles ignorieren?


sorry aber zum x-ten Mal 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

alles darüber hinaus wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung


----------



## kiksi_elb (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hi, ich bin neu und habe schon einige Beiträge zu diesem lebenserwartungstest gelesen, natürlich habe ich ihn auch gemacht und nicht gelesen, dass es etwas kostet, aber ich werde jetzt nicht fragen was ich tun soll. Ich habe mir gestern eine Briefvorlage vom Verbraucherschutz Berlin heruntergeladen und denen diese heute geschickt, jetzt warte ich einfach.
Die bekommen die kohle erst von mir, wenn sie vor Gericht Recht bekommen :bash: 
Es hat mich nur etwas beruhigt, dass ich nicht die einige Dumme war, die diesen Test gemacht hat und nun von den Kosten überrascht wurde, im Übrigen wollte ich schon zahlen und bin zufällig auf diese Beiträge gekommen.
Wie sah diese Seite übrigens vorher aus?
Gruß


----------



## Dekkja (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Wie lange habt ihr eigentlich gewartet bis ihr den Brief vom "Inkassobüro" bekommen habt, nach der letzten Zahlungserinnerung?


----------



## kiksi_elb (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin noch nicht so weit, noch nicht mal ne Mahnung bekommen, ich bin ja mal gespannt was auf mich noch erwartet.:unzufrieden:


----------



## swittmann (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Meine minderjährige Tochter (13J.)hat vor 4 Monaten über ein KOSTENLOSES Gewinnspiel eine lebensprognose-analyse *bestellt*.Über einen kleinen Button hat Sie sich wohl als volljährig GECLICKT!
Nach einer Mahnung habe ich per Mail Kontakt aufgenommen. Habe daraufhin eine Menge dümmlicher Zahlungsaufforderungen per Mail erhalten mit sehr lächerlichen Argumentationen   . Nachem mir dieses unsachliche und unqualifizierte Geschreibe auf den Nerv ging habe ich nach Vorankündigung alles in den SPAM umgeleitet. Heute kam Schreiben von einem INKASSO-Unternehmen. Per normaler Briefpost mit unkorrekter Anschrift. Ich werde ganz sicher NICHT zahlen. Ist absolut lächerlich. Sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen, werde ich meinen Anwalt einschalten. Kann nur JEDEM raten NICHT AUFREGEN.. GANZ RUHIG BLEIBEN! Ein Mahnbescheid kostet die Geld!!
Lasst Euch nicht bluffen!!!


----------



## schlumpfy (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich habe vor ca 3 wochen die erste e-mail von denen bekommen wo die rechnung drin stand.
dann habe ich nach 1woche eine neue e-mail bekommen wo mir mit anwaltskosten gedroht wurde. dann habe ich die auf meinem gmx spamm liste gesetz und dann hab ich meinen account löschen lassen. 
wisst ihr wie sie jetzt vorgehen???
können wie meine adresse herraus bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



schlumpfy schrieb:


> können wie meine adresse heraus bekommen?


Wenn du falsche Daten bei der Anmeldung angegeben hast, dann eher nicht - ich wills aber nicht beschreien.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> - ich wills aber nicht beschreien.


welches umfangreiche  Ermittlungsverfahren schwebt dir vor? 
 In der Größenordnung des  Ermittlungsaufwandes bei  Terroranschlägen?


----------



## swittmann (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

:scherzkeks: 
die Schreiben ja noch nicht einmal eine Adresse korrekt, wenn Sie die haben, wie sollen die dann eine herausbekommen, die sie nicht kennen!?:-p 

Mir haben bzw. meiner Tochter haben Sie auch über die IP-Adresse gedroht. Nachdem ich darauf bestanden habe mir ersteinmal nachzuweisen, wem die Adresse namentlich gehört waren die der Meinung *lach* ich solle eine Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgeben um herauszufinden, wer ggf. meine(?) IP-Adresse mißbräuchlich benutzt hat!
WARUM WOHL??? Weil die keine Ahnung haben


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> welches umfangreiche  Ermittlungsverfahren schwebt dir vor?


Du hast ja Recht, dazu bräuchte es so ein Verfahren. Bloß, diese Steilvorlage verkneife ich mir lieber, womöglich kommt noch einer von den Typen auf die Idee dabei. Obwohl :gruebel:, womöglich zerreißt´s den ja dann!


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



swittmann schrieb:


> Weil die keine Ahnung haben ....


...wollen! Siehe zuvor - niemand lässt sich gern freiwillg "zerreißen".


----------



## London06 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo!
Erst einmal danke für die Antworten ( Auch wenn einer hier nicht ganz so hilfreich war aber was solls). Meine Frage ist eher, wenn es zu einem gerihtlichem Mahnbescheid kommt und ich eine falsche Adresse angegeben habe, dann kann ich ja keinen Widerspruch einlegen, richtig? Oh man, ich könnt mir sonst wohin beißen, dass ich da mitgemacht habe ohne das kleingedruckte zu lesen. Ich werds jedenfalls nicht bezahlen, sollen sie mir mal drohen.


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



London06 schrieb:


> ...richtig?


Richtig!





London06 schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für die Antworten ( Auch wenn einer hier nicht ganz so hilfreich war aber was solls).


:gruebel: Was erwartest du, etwa eine verbotene Rechtsberatung - hier niemals!


----------



## London06 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Nein das habe ich nicht geschrieben  ich bezog mich eher auf die Antwort eines vorangegangenen Users, der mir riet, meinen Anwalt doch mal unterm Bett zu suchen.
Also was geschieht, wenn man dem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid nicht widerspricht. Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie? Oder darf man den Ablauf auch nicht erfragen?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

zum Thema Mahnbescheid eine  ausführliche Erläuterung.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

im übrigen ist es bisher reine  Spekulation. In diesem Forum gibt es bis heute keinen 
einzigen verbürgten Fall, in dem ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid verschickt wurde, 
nicht in diesem oder in irgendeinem der Parallelthemen.


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



London06 schrieb:


> Also was geschieht, wenn man dem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid nicht widerspricht.


Dann ist man  fällig für einen Vollstreckungsbescheid, nix Gericht! Siehe > Hier <. Niemand zieht jedoch derzeit (ernsthaft) die Bestellung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides in Erwägung. Nicht ernsthaft bedeutet dabei - lass dich fallen, keiner will dir was. Und wenn doch, dann sollte man es mMn drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## swittmann (30 November 2006)

*Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie?*

:scherzkeks: 
QUATSCH... umgehend einen gut formulierten schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen. [ edit] . In der Regel kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Angelegenheit eingestellt wird. Ansonsten muss LEBENSPROGNOSE klagen!!! Sogar wenn das Gericht NUR zu einem Vergleich entscheiden würde, wären die Kosten nicht unerheblich. + Immer daran denken.. die Gerichte entscheiden in solchen Fällen nahezu immer zu Gunsten der [edit] .:-D


----------



## London06 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

In Ordnung. Recht vielen Dank für die informativen Links. Dann kann ich ja doch wieder entspannen und nie wieder ähnliches tun...man man man.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2006)

*AW: Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie?*



swittmann schrieb:


> umgehend einen gut formulierten schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen.


Quark , ein Kreuzchen reicht , lies den Informationthread
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## London06 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Quark , ein Kreuzchen reicht , lies den Informationthread
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


Meine Frage bezog sich auch eigentlich darauf ( sorry für doppelpost, meine Verbindung ist gerade abgebrochen) das ich mich eher darüber gegrämt habe, weil ich ja ne falsche Adresse angegeben hatte. Nicht das mich das alles nach x Monaten einholt und sowas. Aber ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten und das weiterhin verfolgen. Hoffentlich wird denen bald das Handwerk gelegt


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie?*



London06 schrieb:


> ...weil ich ja ne falsche Adresse angegeben hatte.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird denen bald das Handwerk gelegt


Hier kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Hilfe bei einer Straftat (Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten, gem. § 269 StGB) gibt es hier nicht, auch wenn man dem einen oder anderen Anbieter nichts Gutes wünscht. Du willst, dass denen "...das Handwerk gelegt wird" und warst selbst so frei, bei der Anmeldung mal eben nicht bei der Wahrheit zu sein. Sorry, aber dafür erntest du hier keinen Beifall, im Gegenteil! Wenn du schon so uncool bist, auch noch deine echte E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben, dann sieh´ selbst zu, wie du aus dem Schlamassel wieder raus kommst!


----------



## London06 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hier kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Hilfe bei einer Straftat (Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten, gem. § 269 StGB) gibt es hier nicht, auch wenn man dem einen oder anderen Anbieter nichts Gutes wünscht. Du willst, dass denen "...das Handwerk gelegt wird" und warst selbst so frei, bei der Anmeldung mal eben nicht bei der Wahrheit zu sein. Sorry, aber dafür erntest du hier keinen Beifall, im Gegenteil! Wenn du schon so uncool bist, auch noch deine echte E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben, dann sieh´ selbst zu, wie du aus dem Schlamassel wider raus kommst!


Ich will auch keinen Applaus. Oh man. Hast du dich noch nie bei der Hausnummer vertippt? Nur so als Gegenfrage. 
Wahrscheinlich wohl nicht. Mir ist es passiert, sei es drum. 
Den anderen trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2006)

*AW: Dann kommt der Prozess oder wie?*



Reducal schrieb:


> dann sieh´ selbst zu, wie du aus dem Schlamassel wider raus kommst!


nu mal sachte mit die jungen Pferde, du sprichst für dich und nicht das gesamte Forum.


----------



## coluche (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Mann London!
was zermarterst du dir den Kopf?
[.......]
Die werden doch nie und nimmer diesen Weg nehmen. Wenn du nicht zahlst, was soll´s? Nach dir werden sich immer noch einige hunderte finden, die nicht nach Infos im Internet suchen, und die nicht denken, daß sie vielleicht doch im Recht wären, wenn sie nicht zahlen. Dann zahlen sie schön brav... um fein aus der Sache zu sein. War halt ne schlechte Erfahrung... So haben die Schw... Leute (ihr) Geld und das bringt mich zum :kotz: 

1-2 Briefe vom Inkassobüro und dann "auf nimmer Wiedersehen". Dann wirst du dich ärgern, daß du so viel Zeit damit verbracht hast.  

Ich habe 15 euro für die Verbraucherzentrale ausgegeben, um in einer Mail zu lesen, daß ich nichts zu zahlen brauche, wird schon nichts passieren. 
Hätte ich mir sparen können :-?


----------



## IGMuc (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Können die mir eigentlich über mein Handy (die einzige richtige Angabe von mir - neben email) irgendiwelche Gebühren abbuchen? Über irgendwelche sms oder angebliche sms Verträge oder so? Oder kann ich sicher sein, dass mir nichts passiert?
Ich habe vor meinen emailaccount aufzulösen, meint ihr dasich dann wirklich Ruhe habe?
Ich mache mir halt am meisten Sorgen über meine korrekt angegebene Handynumer...

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



IGMuc schrieb:


> Können die mir eigentlich über mein Handy (die einzige richtige Angabe von mir - neben email) irgendiwelche Gebühren abbuchen?


Mit welcher Begründung und unter welcher Position?  Komm mal auf den Boden der Realität zurück.
Glaubst du ernsthaft dein Mobilfunker treibt Fremdleistungen ein, die absolut nichts mit 
dem Mobilfunkvertrag zu tun haben  und  nicht über die Mobilfunkverbindung veranlaßt wurden?


----------



## Sentinel2003 (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Leute!! Bin auch leider auf diese [......] Seite [ edit] , aber volles Ei!!! Wollte auch nur wissen, wie alt ich werde, habe aber wirklich unten das helle Feld mit den 59,- NICHT gesehen!! Diese [......] Firma hat schon nach 3 Wochen mit dem Mahnverfahren gedroht!! Die Sekretärin meines Anwaltes sagte mir knallhart: Wenn diese 59,- wo standen, dann haben wir keine Chance gegen diese Firma vorzugehen!!
Allerdings wurde bei "quotenmeter.de" gesagt, dass, wenn ich nicht gezahlt hätte, sie eigentlich hätten nichts machen können!!!


----------



## Wembley (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Sentinel2003 schrieb:


> Die Sekretärin meines Anwaltes sagte mir knallhart: Wenn diese 59,- wo standen, dann haben wir keine Chance gegen diese Firma vorzugehen!!


Und was meint die Putzfrau deines Anwalts dazu? Außerdem musst du unterscheiden zwischen der Frage, ob man gegen eine Firma "vorgehen kann", oder ob es einen simplen Vertragsabschluss gab, für den natürlich auch gewisse Rahmenbedingungen notwendig sind.
Lies dir einmal diesen Thread durch. Dort wirst du auch äußerst hilfreiche Links finden wie
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.dialerschutz.de/teure-tests-im-internet.php
Die Meinung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin wird dich sicher auch interessieren:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## uw58 (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



schlumpfy schrieb:


> ich habe vor ca 3 wochen die erste e-mail von denen bekommen wo die rechnung drin stand.
> dann habe ich nach 1woche eine neue e-mail bekommen wo mir mit anwaltskosten gedroht wurde. dann habe ich die auf meinem gmx spamm liste gesetz und dann hab ich meinen account löschen lassen.
> wisst ihr wie sie jetzt vorgehen???
> können wie meine adresse herraus bekommen?


Das ist wahrscheinlich der Trick mit dem Gewinnspiel. Wenn Du auch über das Dubai-Gewinnspiel an die geraten bist, dann haben die selbstverständlich Deine komplette Adresse. Mir ist es leider so ergangen. Habe nachher nicht mehr reagiert und prompt kamen die Briefe mit der Post ins Haus geflattert.
Wie auch immer, ich warte jetzt "sehnsüchtig" auf Rückantwort der Staatsanwaltschaft, da ich Strafantrag gestellt habe. Ach ja, und Stern-TV habe ich dann auch mal angeschrieben, ob dies nicht ein Thema für die wäre, damit wenigstens andere "Glückherausforderer" und Internetnutzer gewarnt sind, damit nicht noch Tausende mehr auf die [........].


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Sentinel2003 schrieb:


> Wenn diese 59,- wo standen, dann haben wir keine Chance gegen diese Firma vorzugehen!


Du nimmst anscheinend wohl jedes Fettnäpfchen mit, oder? Was ist, wenn der Preis zwar dort stand aber nicht hinreichend deutlich angegeben war, wie es das BGB in Deutschland fordert? Auch ein in der Schweiz eingetragenes Unternehmen hat sich an die hiesigen Spielregeln zu halten, wenn es auf den hiesigen Markt zugreift.


----------



## Kohl_Savas (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo

hab mich auch bei l*****prognose.com angemeldet...
ich dummerchen hab aber die 59 Euro schon eingezahlt, weil sie mir mit anwalt und solchen sachen gedroht haben.

Kann ich mein Geld irgendwie wieder zurückholen, ich schätze mal nicht


----------



## IGMuc (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hat eigentlich mal einer von euch die "Kundeninformation" geschaut? Da steht folgendes drinnen: 

Nach der Betätigung des Buttons »Registrieren« geben Sie gegenüber dem Dienstleister ein verbindliches Angebot über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des SMS Abo Dienstes ab. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

Was ist das???? Weiß das jemand? Muss ich jetzt irgendein Abo zahlen? Da steht nirgends was von einem Abo, kein Betrag oder so! 

Weiß da jemand etwas?????


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



IGMuc schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal einer von euch die "Kundeninformation" geschaut? Da steht folgendes drinnen:
> 
> Nach der Betätigung des Buttons »Registrieren« geben Sie gegenüber dem Dienstleister ein verbindliches Angebot über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des SMS Abo Dienstes ab. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.
> 
> ...


Diese Frage wurde schon vor ein paar Tagen angesprochen. Das war meine Antwort dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176120#post176120


> In den AGB steht dann die richtige Seite, also lebensprognose.com. Die Firma hat auch SMS-Abo-Seiten z.B. esims.ch. Dort würde der Text passen. Schaut nach einer "copy and paste"-Geschichte aus. Vergleiche bitte die Kundeninfos von lebensprognose.com und esims.ch.


Sowas haben wir bei verschiedenen Anbietern nicht nur einmal erlebt. Also kein Grund zur Panik.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Capricornus (4 Dezember 2006)

*Lebensprognose, muß mein Sohn (14) zahlen?*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Rechnung von Lebensprognose erhalten. Demnach soll mein Sohn derren Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe.
Er sagt, es hat mal auf einer Seite was ausgefüllt ohne sich bewußt zu sein, das dies kostenpflichtig ist. Er hat dabei auch eine fiktive Adresse und Namen angegeben.
Meine Frage: Muß ich diese Rechnung zahlen oder nicht?
Wie gesagt, mein Sohn ist erst 14 Jahre. Und inwieweit können die bei unrichtiger Anschrift ermitteln wer dahintersteckt? Wir verwenden einen Router im Netz.

Ich will keinesfalls meinen Sohn aus der Verantwortung nehmen, aber soche Aktionen wir die von "Lebensprognose" sind schon sehr [.......].

Gruß und vielen Dank

Capricornus


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Bitte hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## frankyboy-deluxe (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hi Leute!

Es kann sein dass es diese Frage schonmal gab, aber ich hab sie niergends gefunden, und stelle sie deshalb doch nochmal.

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, habe allerdings, weil ich noch minderjährig bin, einfach meine Daten (Name, Strasse...) erfunden und irgendwas reingeschrieben.

Jetzt hab ich eine eMail bekommen:

Zitat:

_Da Sie mit Ihrer Bestellung / Registrierung vom 27.10.2006 19:18:00 mit der IP 84.57.227.100 einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, sind wir berechtigt die Forderung unter Umständen gerichtlich geltend zu machen.


Laut unseren Unterlagen wurden bei Ihrer Registrierung falsche Daten angegeben. Folgende Angaben liegen uns vor:

Deine Mudda
Puffstrasse 12
58123 Andersloch
Deutschland
Geburtstag: 1988-07-20

Bitte teilen Sie uns die korrekten Daten umgehend mit.


Wir erwarten innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage eine Reaktion Ihrerseits, ansonsten müssen wir von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten.

Folgende gespeicherte Daten können wir den Ermittlungsbehörden vorlegen:

- Registriert am 27.10.2006 19:18:00 mit der IP 84.57.227.100_

Dürfen die das überhaupt, und was soll ich tun?? Ihnen meine echten daten preisgeben??

ICH BITTE UM HILFEE :cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



frankyboy-deluxe schrieb:


> Folgende gespeicherte Daten können wir den Ermittlungsbehörden vorlegen:
> 
> - Registriert am 27.10.2006 19:18:00 mit der IP 84.57.227.100[/I]
> 
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

ob die IPs speichern dürfen oder nicht ist ziemlich egal, weil sie nichts damit anfangen können.
Üblicherweise hast du und  der überwiegende Teil der  User im WWW ständig wechselnde IPs. 
Ohne gerichtliche Verfügung darf der Provider überhaupt nicht rausrücken und  wenn du 
mal aufmerksam diesen und die Parallelthreads liest, wirst du festellen, dass noch keiner
  der Anbieter je den Gang zum Gericht gewagt hat. So what?


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



frankyboy-deluxe schrieb:


> _Registriert am 27.10.2006 ... mit der IP 84.57.227.100_


Tja, die IP ist damit wohl für alle Zeit verloren. Die dazugehörigen Bestandsdaten des physikalischen Ursprung wurden _garantiert_ am 12.11.2006 gelöscht. Franky, bist du bei Arcor oder einem anderen Provider unter Vertrag?


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Lebensprognose.com und auch andere Seiten waren beim NDR diese Woche ein Thema. Ich würde jedem empfehlen, auf diese Links zu klicken. Hier werden vielleicht einige Fragen beantwortet.

Der Text: http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID3447138_REF2436,00.html
Das Video: http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_video/0,,OID3447138_VID3449452,00.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



frankyboy-deluxe schrieb:


> Folgende gespeicherte Daten können wir den Ermittlungsbehörden vorlegen:


Hierzu auch mal

*>>> Hilfe, die haben meine IP-Adresse <<<*

und

*>>> IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger <<<*

lesen.


----------



## wiener_20 (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bohh bin ich blöd ?????*

hallo

und zwar wollt fragen wegen die lebensprognose.com geschichte 
ich hab ein email bekommen dass ich die 59 euro zahlen muss soll ichd ie zahlen oder wie ? wie haben sie es gemacht ich würd mich freuen wenn ich ein schnelles antwort von ihnen bekommen würde
mfg


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bohh bin ich blöd ?????*



wiener_20 schrieb:


> und zwar wollt fragen wegen die lebensprognose.com geschichte
> ich hab ein email bekommen dass ich die 59 euro zahlen muss soll ichd ie zahlen oder wie ?


Da du deinem Nicknamen nach aus Österreich sein dürftest, habe ich einen Link für dich. Lies dir durch was der österreichische Internetombudsmann von dieser Geschichte hält:
http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann...le/Internet+Service+AG+%28fr%FCher+Xentria%29
Du kannst dich auch an die Arbeiterkammer wenden. Die kennen die Firma schon gut.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## wiener_20 (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo
Wembley

hast du damals deine volle daten gegeben dass du von denen ein brief bekomemn hast ???

weil ich hab nur emails bekommen und keine briefe???

mfg


----------



## Wembley (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



			
				wiener_20 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du damals deine volle daten gegeben dass du von denen ein brief bekomemn hast ???


Ich habe mich dort nie angemeldet, ich bin "nur" ein Interessierter, der sich mit diesen Dingen beschäftigt.


			
				wiener_20 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich hab nur emails bekommen und keine briefe???


Es kommt immer darauf an, ob es einen Vertragsabschluss gegeben hat oder nicht. Siehe der von mir vorhin gepostete Link. Es gibt viele Leute, die der Meinung sind, keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Ob dies der Fall ist, müsste dann vor Gericht geklärt werden. Dort aber haben die Anbieter unseres Wissens nach noch nicht versucht, ihre Forderungen durchzubringen. Bisher haben sie nur Mails oder Briefe geschrieben, was von den Auswirkungen her gesehen dasselbe ist. Weil mit Mails und Briefen kann man niemanden zwingen zu zahlen. Erst wenn ein Brief vom Gericht (=gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid) kommt. Aber auch da kann man widersprechen, sodass es zum Gerichtsverfahren käme. Nur darauf warten wir schon lange. Die Bereitschaft des Anbieters, vor Gericht sein Geschäftsmodell auf den Prüfstand zu stellen, scheint nicht allzu groß zu sein. Aber wie gesagt: Lies dir den von mir geposteten Link durch und schau dir diesen Thread und die dazugehörenden Postings genau an. Im Zweifelsfalle geh zur Arbeiterkammer.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Any_w (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

[...........], ich habe mich da auch angemeldet irgendwann im august oder früher, habe 2 e-mails bekommen, danach e-mail adresse gelöscht und habe kein brief oder sonst was von denen bekommen

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Aufforderung) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Any_w schrieb:


> ...habe kein brief oder sonst was von denen bekommen


Wie auch, wenn du - u18 - eine falsche Adresse angegeben hast. Außerdem, da du unter 18 bist, wäre der Brief (eigentlich) vergebene Mühe des Anbieters.
Was mich aber stutzig macht ist immer wieder die Tatsache, wie freizügig hier Leutz mit ihren Äußerungen umgehen, anscheinend genau so freizügig, wie mit der Nutzung kostenpflichtiger Dienste und die sich daraus ergebene Zahlungspflicht.


----------



## Any_w (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

selbst wenn man u-18 is, müsste man zahlen, wäre der vertrag rechtens zustande gekommen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Es gibt dann aber mMn keinen gültigen Vertrag, da der entstandene auf einem Irrtum beim Anbieter beruht, ausgelöst vom User. Schadenersatz ist an dieser Stelle glücklicher Weise auch vom Tisch.


----------



## naarak (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*

Also ganz kurz, damit man nicht so lange zum Lesen braucht:

1. Ich habe bei Lebensprognose an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen,
2. ich habe eine Rechnung über 59 € erhalten,Sept. 2006, Internet Service AG, Schweiz,
3. der habe ich mit E-Mail widersprochen (§§ 312d, 119 BGB),
4. im Oktober 2006 habe ich eine "Letzte Zahlungserinnerung" erhalten,
5. darauf habe ich nicht reagiert,
6. im November habe ich von "Deutsche Inkassostelle" einen Brief erhalten, dass ich über 90 € bezahlen soll,
7. darauf habe ich nicht reagiert.

8. Wenn ich bis zum 31.12.2010 keine weiteren Schreiben erhalte, dann ist die Sache für mich erledigt.

9. Bekomme ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, das ist nichts besonderes, den kann jeder schreiben, wenn er die Gerichtsgebühren bezahlt, dann werde ich dem widersprechen.
Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung soll sich anschließend darum kümmern.

Bis jetzt habe ich noch in keinem der Foren gelesen, dass jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten hätte.

Es kann also wohl auch keiner aussagen, wie ein Gerichtsverfahren ausgegangen ist, weil es vermutlich noch keines gegeben hat.

Den Betreibern dieser Seiten, es gibt inzwischen genug von der Firma Internet Service AG, CH 6343 Rotkreuz, wird es wohl reichen, wenn nur ein % der Angeschriebenen bezahlt.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Neues Jahr und viel Freude im Leben.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



naarak schrieb:


> 9. Bekomme ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, das ist nichts besonderes, den kann jeder schreiben, wenn er die Gerichtsgebühren bezahlt, dann werde ich dem widersprechen.
> Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung soll sich anschließend darum kümmern.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich noch in keinem der Foren gelesen, dass jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten hätte.
> ...


zu 9. Außer dem Porto das zurückzuschicken, braucht´s erstmal gar nichts. Die Rechtschutzversicherung 
zu involvieren wäre erst notwendig, wenn wider Erwarten eine Klage eingereicht würde.
Auch mir ist nichts von gerichtlichen Verfahren bekannt.


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



naarak schrieb:


> Den Betreibern dieser Seiten .... von der Firma Internet Service AG, CH 6343 Rotkreuz



Ah, man ist über Weihnachten umgezogen: 





> Internet Service AG (vormals Xentria AG)
> Blegistrasse 1
> 6331 Rotkreuz
> 
> ...


----------



## CVY (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich habe auch Post von der Lebensprognose bekommen.

Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr genau an den Test erinnern, da ich häufig mal Gewinnspiele ausfülle. Eine Rechnung und Mahnungen wurden mir gar nicht erst zugestellt, ich bekam gleich eine Zahlungserinnerung mit Drohung auf Klage!
Obwohl ich diese Firma mit bitte um Klärung angeschrieben habe und bis heute keine Antwort bekommen habe, hat mir die Deutsche Inkassostelle einen Brief geschickt.

Ich bin ziemlich eingeschüchtert. Ich überlege mir schon diese zu zahlen.
Oder lohnt es sich noch schnell eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abzuschließen und das dann über die laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



CVY schrieb:


> Oder lohnt es sich noch schnell eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abzuschließen und das dann über die laufen zu lassen?


Rechtsschutzversicherungen  zahlen nicht, wenn der Anlass  des Rechtstreits vor 
Versicherungsbeginn eingetreten ist.
Ansonsten dringende Empfehlung den Thread und die Hinweise zu lesen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



CVY schrieb:


> ....Eine Rechnung und Mahnungen wurden mir gar nicht erst zugestellt, ich bekam gleich eine Zahlungserinnerung mit Drohung auf Klage!


Kam die per Post oder per E-Mail? Falls per Post, dann könnten die fehlenden Zusendungen im Spam-Ordner oder sonstewo gelandet sein, da die immer per E-Mail versendet werden. Insbesondere ergibt sich diese Tatsache, wenn jmd. eine falsche E-Mail-Adresse angegeben hat und dann wird eben per Briefpost bei der Adresse nachgehakt, die derjenige eingegeben hat, der die Anmeldung durchführte.
Nun kommte es allerdings zu der Situation, dass der Anbieter in der Nachweispflicht ist, dass er mit demjenigen einen Vertrag hat, dessen Adresse er vorliegen hat - gelingt ihm das nicht (was schon sehr schwierig ist), dann kann er seine Forderung behalten. Da der Forderungssteller jedoch emsig versucht, irgendwie den ausstehenden Betrag (ob zu Recht oder Unrecht sei dahin gestellt sein) zu erlangen, versendet er Rechnungen, Mahnungen und schaltet ein Inkassounternehmen für die Beibringung ein. Einen notwendigen, gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hat hier im Forum jedoch noch niemand zur Kenntnis genommen und vor Gericht war in der Sache jedoch anscheinend auch noch niemand gegangen, was an der Ernsthaftigkeit der Beitreibungsversuche doch erhebliche Zweifel lässt.


----------



## CVY (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kam die per Post oder per E-Mail? Falls per Post, dann könnten die fehlenden Zusendungen im Spam-Ordner oder sonstewo gelandet sein, da die immer per E-Mail versendet werden.



Nur die letzte Zahlungserinnerung kam per Post.
Mahnungen, Rechnungen, selbst einen abgeschlossenen Vertrag (o.ä.) habe ich nie bekommen.
Einen Spam-Filter habe ich in meiner E-Mail-Adresse, das ist richtig.


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



CVY schrieb:


> Nur die letzte Zahlungserinnerung kam per Post.


Mit Poststempel aus Darmstadt, oder? Wo sitzt eigentlich genau diese Sachbearbeiterin von der Internet Service AG, Frau A. K.?


----------



## jean harlow (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich wußte garnicht, dass die internet ag eine sachbearbeiterin hat. ich kenne nur deren standardmails. habt ihr auch die interessanten der dubiosen anbieter gesehen, um die zahlungsmoral zu heben? [...]...
ich weiss nicht, ob ich die adresse jetzt richtig geschrieben habe, ansonsten geht mal bei [...] rein. dort ist ziemlich weit unten (von gestern) der hinweis zu lesen. ich habe mich über den vermeintlichen anwalt totgelacht. der ist normalerweise in anderen bereichen vorzufinden, hat aber jetzt als anwalt angeblich schon klagen im auftrag der xentria ag erhoben. ich glaube dies nicht. das sind nur gefakte seiten, um die zahlungsmoral der geneppten zu erhöhen. schaut euch mal die seiten an und teilt mir mit, ob ihr das auch so seht!!!:-D 

_[URLs entfernt. Wir fördern nicht die Verbreitung "fremden Marketings". (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



jean harlow schrieb:


> ... vermeintlichen anwalt ... ob ihr das auch so seht!


Also ich wäre vorsichtig mit unbewiesenen Behauptungen und vorschnellen Rückschlüsen. Dass es Anwälte gibt, die durchaus ernsthaft die Interessen der IS AG vertreten, zeigt dieses Beispiel > HIER <.


----------



## jean harlow (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

den  anwalt den du meinst, kenne ich schon hinreichend. aber den anwalt den ich meine, hat vorher in einem bereich gearbeitet, an dem hauptsächlich männer interessiert sind. (se....seiten). google mal den namen des anwalts und siehe was du an ergebnissen bekommst. [...] 

_[Spekulationen und Weiterverbreitung von Gerüchten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Jurist666 (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin hab mir gerade mal versucht das ales durchzulesen....aber das höt ja gar nicht mehr auf! 
Alsoich hab mich wohl bei meiner Anmeldung bei Lebpro.com bei meiner PLZ vertippt weil war voll...deshlab bekomme ich keine Briefe von denen sondern nur E-Mails!
Die letzte war nun eine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung von 63,50€ inklusive Mahngebühren. Jetzt versuchen die mich einzuschüchtern indem sie mir mit einer Strafanzeige wegen eines Betrugsdeliktes drohen.....was haltet ihr davon??
Außer dass ich behaupte dass ein Betrugstatbestand nicht erfüllt ist mein ich...


----------



## ghostrider 88 (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hab ich eben bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...............

Sie haben unseren Service lebensprognose.com bestellt. Trotz der Rechnung vom 30.10.2006, der 1. Mahnung vom 23.11.2006 und der 2. Mahnung vom 13.12.2006 wurde der noch offene Betrag von Ihnen nicht beglichen.

Da Sie mit Ihrer Bestellung / Registrierung vom ...............mit der IP ................... einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, sind wir berechtigt, die Forderung unter Umständen gerichtlich geltend zu machen.


Bei einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung werden wir folgende gespeicherte Daten vorlegen:

- Anmeldung am 25.10.2006 ....... mit der IP .............

- Anmeldung verifizert am 25.10.2006 ........ mit der IP ............ in Verbindung mit der Email-Adresse: ...........
- Handy-Verifizierung: Eingetragene Handy Nummer ................
- Bestätigt am 25.10.2006 .........

- Anzahl Logins auf lebensprognose.com: 1, letzter Login am 25.10.2006 ...... mit der IP ...............
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da wir Sie als Kunden sehr schätzen, haben wir kein Interesse gegen Sie weitere Schritte einzuleiten. Aus diesem Grund geben wir Ihnen nun letztmalig die Möglichkeit, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage einzuzahlen:

Betrag:             59,00 Euro  - Rechnung vom 30.10.2006
Mahngebühr:          3,50 Euro  - 2. Mahnung vom 13.12.2006
Bereits bezahlt:     0,00 Euro

Zahlungsempfänger:  Internet Service AG
Kontonummer:        _xxx_
Bankleitzahl:      _ xxx_
Kreditinstitut:    _ xxx_
Verwendungszweck:  _ xxx_

Restbetrag:         62,50 Euro

------------------------------------------------
IBAN: DE_xxx_
SWIFT-BIC: _xxx_
------------------------------------------------

Sollte die Zahlung nicht fristgemäß bei uns eingehen, werden wir Ihren Fall für weitere Schritte an ein Inkassobüro weitergeben.


Wichtiger Hinweis:
Können Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf oben genannter Internetseite eingetragen haben, teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit. Die gegen Sie geltend gemachte Forderung wird in diesem Fall als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch bitten wir Sie eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, mit Hilfe der bei der Anmeldung übermittelten IP-Adresse, zu erstatten.

Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass doch Sie der Nutzer oben genannter IP-Adresse waren, so haben Sie mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in einem solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich des Gesamtbetrages bestehen.

Haben Sie den Betrag bereits angewiesen, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos.


Wenden Sie sich bitte bei weiteren Fragen an unseren Kundenservice.

------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Lebensprognose-Team


Internet Service AG
Blegistrasse 1
6343 Rotkreuz
Schweiz

Email: [email protected]
Telefon: 00 42 36 63 90 39 24
Telefax: 00 42 36 63 90 39 23
Die telefonische Kundenbetreuung ist von Montag bis Freitag in der Zeit von 10 - 17 Uhr (ausser feiertags) erreichbar.


----------



## ghostrider 88 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Soll ich jetzt immer noch warten?


----------



## Jurist666 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

wieso nicht?
Ich hab genau die E-Mail auch bekommen und ignoriere so lange bis ich was vom Gericht höre!! und ich gehe davon aus dass das nicht vorkommt!
Also abwarten und drauf [ edit] !


----------



## jean harlow (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt immer noch warten?



ich habe zwei schreiben vom inkassobüro vorliegen, ja und, zahlen tue ich deswegen immer noch nicht. die können mich mal!!:wall:


----------



## Taxitriver (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Leute Bin Neu Hier Habe Da auch mitgemacht .schon vor ca 1Monat Gar nicht Antworten auf die Mahnungen. Habe Lange Keine mehr bekommen


----------



## coluche (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

So ein Mist!

gerade läuft BIZZ im Fernsehen und ratet mal das Thema:

"Lebensprognose Test", 
leider kann ich es nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## tuxedo (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habs gesehen. Die haben dieses mal ganz schön hartnäckig versucht den Besitzer bzw. Verantwortlichen ausfindig zu machen, wie ich finde.

Laut Bizz handelt es sich bei Stefano S. ledglich um einen älteren Mann, der einmalig von der Firma Internet Service AG bzw. ehemals Xentria ein Honorar bekommen hat und angeblich von den Machenschaften nichts weiß. Der Mann ist so geldgierig, dass er letztlich für ein Interview bereit war, wenn er dafür Geld bekommen hätte.

Der richtige Chef war wieder mal nicht auffindbar. Und der Mitarbeiter der Firma, den Bizz schon im Sommer bei der Testcars-Sache als einzigen in der Firma auffinden konnte, hat mal wieder ganz scheinheilig getan.

Dieses Mal hat Bizz allerdings ganz klar der Firma Betrug vorgeworfen und erklärt, dass alle Recherchen an den Statsanwalt weitergeleitet werden. Schweizer und deutsche Behörden würden ermitteln.

Für mich persönlich sieht es so aus, als wäre der angebliche Mitarbeiter der Firma nicht nur irgendein Mitarbeiter, sondern möglicherweise sogar der einzige, und möglicherweise sogar der Chef. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung meinerseits. Ich liege aber sicherlich nicht so ganz falsch, denn nach dem unprofessionellen Auftritt bei der früheren Bizz-Sendung, ist es schon ziemlich seltsam, dass genau dieser Mitarbeiter wieder auf die Bizz-Leute trifft. 

Der Rat der Expertin der Verbraucherzentrale - die in dem Beitrag zu Wort kam - an die Geschädigten war/ist, keinesfalls Zahlen, sondern lediglich Widerspruch einlegen. Der Vertrag sei so nicht gültig, da die Preisinformation versteckt platziert sei - außerdem sei die Preisinformation auf Grund ihrer Platzierung nicht dem Angebot bzw. dem Vertrag als dazu gehörig zu zuordnen. Auch das Anklicken des Feldes, mit dem man die AGB akzeptiert, mache den Vertrag diesbezüglich nicht gültiger, da die vertragsentscheidenden Information erst in den AGB auftauchen.

Dies als kurze Vorabzusammenfassung.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



tuxedo schrieb:


> Der richtige Chef war wieder mal nicht auffindbar. Und der Mitarbeiter der Firma, den Bizz schon im Sommer bei der Testcars-Sache als einzigen in der Firma auffinden konnte, hat mal wieder ganz scheinheilig getan.
> 
> Für mich persönlich sieht es so aus, als wäre der angebliche Mitarbeiter der Firma nicht nur irgendein Mitarbeiter, sondern möglicherweise sogar der einzige...


War der das (*)? Wo haben den denn die Journalisten aufgespührt? War das in der Universitätsstadt an der Ruhr, in Hessen oder in der Schweiz?


----------



## coluche (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Super genau zusammengfasst, tuxedo! 



> War der das (*)?


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Eher ein Strohmann wie der alte Italiener (der übrigens in recht ärmlichen Verhältnissen wohnt).
Er kommt einem eher vor, wie ein junger, unbeholfener Praktikant in Frezeitkleidung.



> Wo haben den denn die Journalisten aufgespührt?


Im gemieteten Büro der Internet Service AG. Nicht weit vom Gelände wo die Xentria AG war.



> War das in der Universitätsstadt an der Ruhr, in Hessen oder in der Schweiz?


Auf jeden Fall in Der schweiz. Die Stadt habe ich mir nicht gemerkt

Es wundert mich nicht, daß die wahren Verantwortlichen nicht auffindbar sind. Die werden sich auch nie blicken lassen. Die Fäden werden schön im Verborgenen gezogen. Derjenige, der auf dem Sessel des Geschäftsführers sitzt, ist nur ein armer Schlucker, der von nichts ne Ahnung hat. Ein Strohmann eben. So ist meine Ansicht.
Ob und wie die wahren Verantwortlichen jemals gefunden werden?.....

Angefangen hat die Sendung mit der Geschichte einer Jugendlichen, die befragt wurde. Sie hat, wie viele andere, einfach mal so an diesem Lebensprognose Test im internet mitgemacht. 2 Wochen später erhielt sie eine Urkunde, daß sie 75 Jahre alt wird und wieder später, die Schock-Rechnung. Das Mädchen, bitter enttäuscht, musste es ihrer Mutter zeigen. Die Mutter war sauer, zahlte (neiiiiin!!!) und zog es dem Mädchen vom Sparbuch ab. Doch damit war die Sache nicht fertig. Die Mahnungen von den Inkassostellen kamen trotzdem! Da fand auch die Mutter, daß es nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht und holte Hilfe.

Wenn ich sowas sehe, könnte ich platzen :wall: :kotz:


----------



## coluche (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Siehe Link im Nachbar thread... 
(wie kann man hier einen Link einfügen und mit einem Wort retuschieren?)


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Du meinst den Link hier, gelle: 





JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, ....


Und wie man sieht ist R. A. nch wie vor im Geschäft - der altbekannte Kindergarten eben.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und wie man sieht ist R. A. nch wie vor im Geschäft - der altbekannte Kindergarten eben.



Der andere hat jetzt keine Zeit mehr. Er "erfreut" ja inzwischen die halbe Welt mit seinen vielen Blogs. Also muss halt der Kindergarten ran.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



coluche schrieb:


> Siehe Link im Nachbar thread...
> (wie kann man hier einen Link einfügen und mit einem Wort retuschieren?)


Ich vermute, Du meinst so was:
google
[ url=xxx ]xxx[ /url ]


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



coluche schrieb:


> Siehe Link im Nachbar thread...
> (wie kann man hier einen Link einfügen und mit einem Wort retuschieren?)


für alle http://forum.computerbetrug.de/misc.php?do=bbcode
der Absatz mit der Überschrift "Hyperlinks erstellen"


----------



## tuxedo (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Genau der war es. Aufgesucht haben die den in der Schweiz. Unter der bekannten Adresse von der Sommer-Aktion gab es die Firma nicht mehr. Die Firma war an einer wenige Kilometer entfernten Örtlichkeit aufzufinden, und zwar unter eine Adresse die das Fragment "Euro Eins" oder "Euro 1" enthalten hat. Ich habe mir leider den Ort nicht gemerkt.



Reducal schrieb:


> War der das (*)? Wo haben den denn die Journalisten aufgespührt? War das in der Universitätsstadt an der Ruhr, in Hessen oder in der Schweiz?


----------



## nofear (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



tuxedo schrieb:


> Die Firma war an einer wenige Kilometer entfernten Örtlichkeit aufzufinden, und zwar unter eine Adresse die das Fragment "Euro Eins" oder "Euro 1" enthalten hat. Ich habe mir leider den Ort nicht gemerkt.


Es handelt sich um das Euro Business Center - Euro 1 in der Blegistrasse 1 in 6343 Rotkreuz. Unser Freund R.A. wohnt übrigens im gleichen Ort, wie sich dem schweizer Telefonbuch im Internet leicht entnehmen läßt.


----------



## Taxitriver (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo ihr Reingefallenen:-p Bin ich ja auch  Spass bei seite Irgend jemand wollte doch eine sammel klage gegen die" Firma " machen. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer ?? Ich tue jedenfalls auch nichts bezahlen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Taxitriver schrieb:


> Irgend jemand wollte doch eine sammel klage gegen die" Firma " machen.


Bin gespannt, wie er das machen will
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Jurist666 (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Außerdem ist es sinnbefreit!
Weshalb genau wollt ihr denn klagen?


----------



## anette03 (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo zusammen!:smile: 
wir haben auch dieses problem mit der lebensprognose, nur nicht ich habe das ausgefüllt,sondern meine 14 jährige tochter.
jetzt habe ich denen eine mail geschickt das wir das nicht zahlen werden und die haben mir zurückgeschrieben "das meine tochter vorsätzlich ein falsches geb.datum angegeben hat und somit einen betrug begang.
ich habe als erziehungsberechtigte dafür aufzukommen! wenn ich den betrag nicht in angegebener zeit begleiche werden sie es an ein inkassobüro weiterleiten!"
das "beste" ist,das meine tochter nie diese prognose erhalten hat!
was meint ihr?sollte ich einen anwalt zu rate ziehen oder soll ich es ignorieren?
vielen dank im voraus.
lg
anette


----------



## Jurist666 (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Würde das [edit]  außer ihr habt kostengünstig bzw für lau nen Anwalt an der Hand...sonst wird das ein zu teurer Spaß denke ich!!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



anette03 schrieb:


> was meint ihr?sollte ich einen anwalt zu rate ziehen oder soll ich es ignorieren?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Diesen  Thread  (und auch die Nachbarthreads gründlich lesen) 
Das Schema ist bei all diesen [selfedit]seiten immer dasselbe.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Jurist666 schrieb:


> Würde das [edit]  außer ihr habt kostengünstig bzw für lau nen Anwalt an der Hand...sonst wird das ein zu teurer Spaß denke ich!!


Rechtsberatung und dazu zählen auch solche scheinbar "harmlosen" Ratschläge, ist in Deutschland verboten.
Außerdem stehen juristisch fundierte allgemeine Ratschläge zuhauf im Forum
insbesondere in diesem Unterforum
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Sofort nach der BIZZ-Sendung hat man kurzerhand den "Verwaltungsrat" gewechselt: Aus Herrn Dr. Stefano S. wurde Frau Yvonne Elisabeth M. von Sch.

Die Impressi der diversen "Angebote" sind zwar noch nicht geändert, aber "man kann ja nicht alles auf einmal machen" :lol:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Die Impressi der diversen "Angebote" sind zwar noch nicht geändert, aber "man kann ja nicht alles auf einmal machen" :lol:



Inzwischen wird die neue "Vorstandsvorsitzende*r*/Verwaltungsrat" auch im Impressum benannt. Man hat doch recht schnell reagiert - noch nicht bei allen Anwendungen, aber das wird bestimmt noch.


----------



## idefix1960 (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158745#post158745
> 
> mehr sag/schreib  ich dazu nicht nicht mehr...
> 
> cp





Moin moin Leute........Auch der Sohn meiner Lebensgefährten ist auch die [.......] von lebensberatung reingefallen.........Ehrlich gesagt können die mich n
mal ganz kreuzweise [..........]....Der Bengel ist erst 12 Jahre alt und darf nach deutschen Gesetz keine Verträge abschliessen.....Nachdem was ich aber so gelesen habe scheinen die [........] im grossen Stil zu betreiben.....Solchen Leuten muss das Handwerk gelegt werden.....Schickt doch eure Rechnungen und Mahnungen an Sat1 Akte2007.....die freuen sich bestimmt darüber........Je mehr mit machen umso besser.......Nur viele bewegen was, nicht einer allein.......Also Leute traut euch......Ich habe denen scho eine Mail geschickt..........E-Mail: akte @ akte.net



> An 	akte @ akte.net 	  Diese E-Mail als Spam melden »
> 
> Filter erstellen »
> 
> ...




Über eine Rückantwort würde ich mich freuen

--
_Ausdrücke entfernt. Rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen editiert. Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## alphacentauri (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



CVY schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch Post von der Lebensprognose bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo CVY, 

[...]

Was hier auffällt ist, dass sich seit Juli 2006 folgendes geändert hat:

- Layout des Briefes ohne Doppeladler ([...]) - [...]
- Adresse geändert
- Bankverbindung geändert
- Geschäftsführung geändert 

Handelsregistereintrag ist derselbe, d.h. es handelt es sich noch um dieselbe GmbH. 

In einem anderen Forum habe ich einen weiteren interessanten Hinweis gefunden: 
<ZITAT ANFANG>
[...]
<ZITAT ENDE>
Weitere Schritte werde ich verständlicherweise an dieser Stelle nicht bekanntgeben (Feind liest mit...)
Also: ein bisschen googeln, bei den Verbraucherverbänden reinschauen, z.B. hier: http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm
...und immer cool bleiben. 

Wer zahlt, [...].

_[Unzulässige Beratung, Spekulationen und Behauptungen ohne Quelle entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hey ich bin auch reingefallen. aber ich werde nicht zahlen. habe heute eine email bekomen das ich den betrag bezahlen soll oder sie leiten es zur inkassostelle weiter.  habe ihnen dann geschrieben das sie mir erstmal mahnungen schicken müssen bevor sie mir mit sowas drohen. denn ich habe noch keine einzige mahnung bekommen. da ich schonmal mit der inkassostelle zutun hatte weil ich etwas gekauft hatte und nicht bezahlt habe weiß ich das erstmal die mahnungen kommen müssen und zwischen den mahnungen auch zeit liegen muss und dann kommt die inkasso dazu und nicht wie die das machen gleich inkasso da merkt man doch das da irgentwas nicht stimmen kann. von mir sehen die kein geld da können die sich auf den kopf stellen lieber schmeise ich das geld aus den fenster als dieser firma noch zu fanzieren.
warum legt man solchen leute nicht das handwerk ich verstehe es nicht.

Liebe grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hey ich nochmal und zwar wegen der Ip adresse. bei lebenspronose steht ja unten:
Um Missbrauch und wissentliche Falscheingaben zu vermeiden, wird Ihre IP-Adresse ........... bei der Teilnahme gespeichert. Anhand dieser Adresse sind Sie über Ihren Provider: W9576.w.pppool.de identifizierbar.
ich habe eine ganz andere IP adresse.
und was hat das mit dem Provider: W9576.w.pppool.de zu tun das verstehe ich nicht .


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

das mit der IP-Adresse ist nur wieder eine Einschüchterungsmasche von denen. Die können mit der IP-Adresse gar nchts machen.

Siehe verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
Auszug:


> Viele Leute sind furchtbar verunsichert, wenn man ihnen in den Mahnschreiben erklärt, dass die IP-Adresse gespeichert wurde. Mit dieser IP können die Seitenbetreiber selbst überhaupt nichts anfangen. Eine Zuordnung des Anschlussinhabers zu einer bestimmten IP kann nur der jeweilige Provider vornehmen. Und dieser rückt die Daten nicht ohne weiteres heraus. Einzig die Staatsanwaltschaft könnte vom Provider Auskunft verlangen.



Sowieso ist diese Seite interessant zu lesen. Danach fühlst du dich besser.



> Hey ich bin auch reingefallen. aber ich werde nicht zahlen


das ist schon mal die richtige Einstellung, aber 


> habe ihnen dann geschrieben das sie mir erstmal mahnungen schicken müssen bevor sie mir mit sowas drohen. denn ich habe noch keine einzige mahnung bekommen


Hättest du gezahlt, wenn du eine Mahnung bekommen hättest?


----------



## Le_Labra (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo,
bei mir ist es genau dasselbe!!
ich habe den test vor fast 3 monaten gemacht, sogar 2mal (also mit 2 emailadressen) und ich bin sicherlich nicht bereit dafür 120 euro zu zahlen!!! seitdem drohen die mir immer wieder, dass ich ne anklage bekomm- nur komischerweise is bis jetzt nichts gekommen  [.........]
hier meine letzte email von denen:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Lisa Lala,
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Sie haben unseren Service lebensprognose.com bestellt. Trotz der Rechnung vom 19.11.2006, der 1. Mahnung vom 28.11.2006 und der 2. Mahnung vom 14.12.2006 wurde der noch offene Betrag von Ihnen nicht beglichen.
> > > > > > >
> ...




lool so lächerlich 
ich überweise das geld gaaanz sicher lich nicht!!!

_Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. Diverse Daten wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

...und außerdem kann sich der Anbieter die IP-Daten ohnehin ab morgen in seinen RAM kleistern, da die nämlich spätestens am 02.02. absolut verloren sind. Niemand kann dann mehr nachweisen, von welchem physikalischen Ursprung aus der Test durchgeführt wurde.

Interessant wird es erst ab demnächst (für kommende Kunden), wenn der Anbieter eine Art Telefonverifizierung vornimmt. Nur ist mir zumindest momentan noch nicht klar, wie die funktioniert aber das wird sich noch zeigen. Wenn man als Rechnungsempfänger jedoch ganz klar eine sture Strategie verfolgt, beweist die Nutzung der Telefonnummer allerdings auch noch nichts, da eingehende Gespräche oder SMS nirgend mitgeloggt werden aßer am Gerät. Und dort lässt sich der Cache umgehend löschen.


----------



## Le_Labra (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ja die können mit der ip-adresse nichts anfangen das is nur zur einschüchterung...
ich hab mal gegoogelt und alle sagen dass man nicht zahlen soll!!
bis jetzt is auchnoch kein fall bekannt bei dem tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid geschickt wurde oder anzeige erstattet. also nicht einschüchtern lassen- das is die strategie von denen!!!


----------



## idefix1960 (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

:sun: Immer cool bleiben Leute........die Provider dürfen nichts rausrücken,es fällt unter Datenschutz Gesetz.....Nur bei einen Kind können sie nichts einklagen,über die lache ich mich nur kaputt..Ihr wisst doch....Hunde die bellen beissen nicht....:wall:


----------



## idefix1960 (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Also Jungs und Mädels..............wollen wir doch mal ehrlich sein.....Was ist heute denn noch umsonst ?........Schaut euch Oma und Opa an wenn die auf Kaffeefahrt gehen,,,,,,,,selbst die armen Rentner werden auf hinterlistige Weise über Ohr gehauen.Man sollte wirklich immer das kleingedruckte lesen oder am besten die Seiten nicht anklicken.....Öffnet niemals eine Email dessen Absender ihr nicht kennt...Habe ich noch nie gemacht,bin immer gut gefahren damit...Aber um die [........] da in der Schweiz würde ich mir keine grauen Haare wachsen lassen.....Immer cool bleiben:sun:

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Le_Labra (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ja genau und hier der beweis- für alle die, die bizz nicht gesehen haben hier der link:
[.....]

_Link wegen urheberrechtlicher Unklarheiten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## idefix1960 (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> ----- original Nachricht --------
> 
> Betreff: Re: [Ticket#..............] ****SPAM**** Deutsches Recht bei 12 jährigen
> Gesendet: Fr 02 Feb 2007 10:54:17 CET
> ...



Meine Antwort darauf:

Ich muss ihnen leider mitteilen das ihnen da ein Irrtum unterlaufen isi..[........] ...Weder meine Lebensgefährten noch ich werden die 59 Euro zahlen.....Wenn sie es wollen oder auch müssen dann können sie ja einen 12 jährigen verklagen.....ob sie aber Recht bekommen werden in dieser Sache bezweifel ich doch ganz stark.....Vieleicht sollten sie sich mal sie deutschen gesetzte zur Gemüte führen....Ich kann ihnen die § auch gerne schicken...macht mir keine Mühe....Einen rechtherzlich Gruss sende ich noch in die Schweiz.....[...........]

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehautung und andere rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen gelöscht. Ticketnummer zum Schutz des Users entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Walmart (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin wohl auch auf diese[...] reigefallen. Bei mir sieht die Situation aber deutlich anders aus. Ich bin zwar Deutscher, wohne aber zur Zeit in den Staaten. Ich habe die ganze Aktion hier in Amerika gemacht. Habe ich nun von hier aus mehr Moeglichkeiten? Kann ich von hier z.B. so ne Sammelklage starten? Ich habe erst nach meiner Antwort hier gelesen, und habe die mal nach Infos gefragt, nach welchem Recht die Firma handelt, und wie es aussieht mit Klagen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die reagieren.

Ach, und ausserdem beschweren die sich, dass ich eine falsche Adresse angegeben hab. Leider konnte ich keine richtige angeben. So wird es aber dann wohl noch einige Male schwerer, mich zu finden. Und ich bezweifle, dass Interpol was gegen mich machen wuerde. Ich glaube, die agieren nur bei schweren Kriminalfaellen. [ edit]  

Wie ist es eigentlich damit, die anzurufen? Ist das ein NO GOOD, oder koennte ich denen damit etwas Druck machen? Oder soll ich denen nur schreiben [ edit] ? (Natuerlich nicht wortwoertlich)

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Satz editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Walmart schrieb:


> Kann ich von hier z.B. so ne Sammelklage starten?


Nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Walmart schrieb:


> ? Oder soll ich denen nur schreiben ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## coluche (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Auf Schreiben antworten die meistens nicht und wenn du anrufst geht oft keiner ran, Ausserdem kostet die Verbindung einiges mehr, als eine normale. Warum willst du die anrufen? 
Die interessiert nur deine Kohle, sonst nichts.

Hier ein bisschen Lektüre:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Musterbrief (ob´s hilft?):
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5


----------



## knerbel (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo coluche, 

hab grad was ähnliches gefunden, hier die links: 

Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin stellt einen Musterbrief zur Verfügung und gibt auch erste rechtliche Hinweise, denen man aufgrund der Quelle wohl ziemlich vertrauen kann. So wie ich es verstanden habe, sollte man auf jeden Fall mit dem Musterbrief (bzw. in diesem Sinne) antworten, um den anderen damit die "Chance" zu geben, den Irrtum einzusehen. Rein formal versteht sich, weil das werden die natürlich nicht tun. Aber rechtlich ist es so sauberer, als sich gar nicht zu melden. 

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=538

Hier noch ähnliche Infos und ein ähnlicher Brief - vor allem bei Vertragsabschluss von Minderjährigen: 

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/UNIQ117069558119961/link291042A.html

Auch auf anderen Verbraucherzentrale-Seiten gibt es Infos dazu, da die Masche ja variiert. Konsens ist allerdings nicht zu zahlen. Als Beispiel dazu noch aus Bayern: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ117069500318163/link241952A.html

Dazu auch noch folgender Text von der VZ Hamburg zu einem ähnlichen Fall, wo es sich allerdings um ein Abo handelt. Interessant hierbei ist die Definition des Widerspruchrechts von 14 Tagen: 
 Link zu Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> "Aber selbst wenn man einen Vertragsschluss annimmt, steht den Verbrauchern beim Abschluss von Verträgen über das Internet grundsätzlich das Recht zu, den Vertrag innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu widerrufen. Ganz wichtig: Die 14-Tages-Frist beginnt nicht zu laufen, bevor der Anbieter eine Belehrung in "Textform" erteilt hat. Daran fehlt es meist. Textform bedeutet nämlich, dass der entsprechende Text (z.B. per Brief, Fax oder E-Mail) so in Ihre Sphäre gelangen muss, dass er vom Anbieter nicht mehr verändert werden kann. Insbesondere der bei vielen Anbietern verbreitete Verweis auf eine Webseite reicht also nicht aus, um die Widerrufsfrist in Gang zu setzen. Selbst wenn eine Belehrung per E-Mail verschickt worden sein sollte, entspricht diese selten den Anforderungen des Gesetzes, so dass das Widerrufsrecht auch weiterhin besteht....Demnach steht die Fa. XXX auf dem Standpunkt, durch die Nutzung des Services sei das Widerrufsrecht erloschen. Dies ist aber in allen bisher bekannten Fällen nicht zutreffend. Denn eine Nutzung innerhalb der „Testzeit“ führt nicht zu einem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts. Und bisher hat noch kein uns bekannter Verbraucher die Angebote der Fa. S. nach dieser Zeit genutzt. Widerrufen Sie die Anmeldung daher in jedem Fall!



Es empfiehlt sich also regelmäßig, den Vertragsschluss zu bestreiten und "hilfsweise" zu widerrufen. Verweigern Sie in jedem Fall die Zahlung.

 So könnte Ihr Brief lauten: (per Einschreiben/Rückschein)

„Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“


Soweit von mir, viele Grüße
_
Link zur Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg geändert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Walmart (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Captain! Du hast bei mir dann aber nicht richtig gelesen. Ich habe noch keinen Beitrag mit amerikanischem Recht gesehen. In Amerika haette ich die Moeglichkeit eine Sammelklage anzuleiern. Allgemein hast du die Info ueberehen, dass ich in den USA lebe. Ich habe inzwischen kapiert, dass ihr keine oeffentlichen rectlichen Ratschlaege geben duerft, aber an wen koennte ich micht wenden, wenn ich mich ueber amerikanisches Recht gegen diese [ edit]  vorgehen moechte? Da muss es doch auch ne Moeglichkeit geben, denen Milliardenklagen, wie sie in den USA nicht unueblich sind an den Hals zu hetzen. Nunja, ich habe meine Situation, die deutlich anders ist nun geschildert. Auf die meisten Fragen habe ich aber ne Antwort bekommen. Ich habe denen gesagt, die koennen meine richtige Adresse sich sonst wohin schmieren, ich bin NICHT verpflichtet, meine Angaben zu korrigieren, wenn sie u.A. Amerika noch nicht mal als Moeglichkeit anboten. Also lieber Typ von Lebensprognose, ich bin sicher Du liest mit. Freu dich auf eine amerikanische Klage. Ich gehe jeden Schritt, um solche [ edit] ihr Leben lange an diese Aktion zu erinnern.

_nach deutschem Recht und deutschen NUB editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Es  ist mir nicht entgangen, dass du von Amerika (USA? ) aus postest. Was du eventuell
 übersehen hast, ist dass dieses Unternehmen in der Schweiz residiert. 


> lebensprognose.com ist ein Projekt von:
> Internet Service AG
> Blegistrasse 1
> 6343 Rotkreuz
> Schweiz


Wenn nicht zufälligerweise ein Schweizer mit Kenntnissen der Rechtsprechung in 
Amerika oder ein Amerikaner mit Kenntnissen der Rechtsprechung in der Schweiz
 hier mitliest und dazu Stellung nimmt, wüßte ich nicht, wer dir auf deine  Fragen  
antworten soll.


----------



## Walmart (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Wie koennen die dan jemanden auf deutschem Recht verklagen? Oder habe ich nun komplett alles durcheinandergebracht? Bevor das hier aber in Spam ausartet, koennte man das auch gerne per persoenlicher Nachricht klaeren. Ich gehe jeden Schritt um dieser Person das Handwerk zu legen. Ich brauche nur Infos, wie ich das machen kann. Dafuer wuerde ich sogar Geld ausgeben, nur um ihm den Schaden zurueckzugeben, den er so vielen angetan hat. (Ich hoffe hier muss nichts editiert werden. Ich versuche mich ja in einem legalen Rahmen zu halten. Ich kenne das Deusche Recht ja. Mir war nur nich klar, dass das B-Wort juristisch nicht OK ist.)


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Walmart schrieb:


> Wie koennen die dan jemanden auf deutschem Recht verklagen? Oder habe ich nun komplett alles durcheinandergebracht? Bevor das hier aber in Spam ausartet, koennte man das auch gerne per persoenlicher Nachricht klaeren. Ich gehe jeden Schritt um dieser Person das Handwerk zu legen. Ich brauche nur Infos, wie ich das machen kann. Dafuer wuerde ich sogar Geld ausgeben, nur um ihm den Schaden zurueckzugeben, den er so vielen angetan hat. (Ich hoffe hier muss nichts editiert werden. Ich versuche mich ja in einem legalen Rahmen zu halten. Ich kenne das Deusche Recht ja. Mir war nur nich klar, dass das B-Wort juristisch nicht OK ist.)


Hier ist das so, dass Du nach dem Recht des "Lieferantenlandes" Verträge eingehst.
Wenn ich in den USA was bestelle, tue ich das nach amerikanischem Recht. Wenn ich in Polen was bestelle, dann nach polnischem Recht.
Wie das in den USA aussieht weiß ich nicht, vermutlich ist das aber ähnlich -> in dem Fall deutsches Recht.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Walmart schrieb:


> Wie koennen die dan jemanden auf deutschem Recht verklagen?


Bisher ist das noch nicht geschehen.  Offensichtlich scheut man die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## coluche (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

@Walmart,

halte uns bitte auf den Laufenden, falls du was erreichst.
Deine Einstellung gefällt mir.

Ich kriege auch die Krise, wenn ich sehe was passiert und das nichts gegen die unternommen wird. Will gar nicht wissen, wieviel Leute aus Angst zahlen!
Deren Werbung findet man mittlerweile überall als popups :-? 

@Knerbel:
Super recherchiert :thumb: !
der 2. Musterbrief ist besser!


----------



## z4pper (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe auch an dem Test teilgenommen das war vor ca. 2 einhalb Monaten.
Habe mich mit falschen Daten bei denen eingeloggt nun kommt dieses schreiben!


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> Sie haben unseren Service lebensprognose.com bestellt, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag jedoch noch immer nicht beglichen. Während der Anmeldung haben Sie uns explizit bestätigt, dass Ihnen unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bekannt sind. Über die Vertragsbedingungen und die anfallenden Kosten waren Sie entsprechend informiert.
> 
> ...


Also das die mir mit IP nix anhaben können das weiss ich!
Wie seiht es jedoch mit der Handy nummer aus??
Prepaid Kunden werden wohl weniger Probleme haben aber wie sieht es mit leuten aus die einen Handyvertrag haben?? Der echte name ist ja im Handyvertrag angegeben!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## coluche (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

die können dir sowieso nix anhaben, wenn du falsche Daten gegeben hast.

Lies mal 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Zitat: 


> *5. Können die mich wegen Betruges drankriegen, wenn ich falsche Adress- oder Geburtsdaten angegeben habe?*
> 
> Hier muss man als aller erstes betonen, dass noch kein einziger Fall bekannt wurde, in dem die häufige Drohung mit der Betrugsanzeige wirklich wahr gemacht wurde. Folglich gibt es auch – soweit bekannt – noch kein Strafverfahren gegen einen derjenigen, die auf die Angebote hereingefallen sind. Bislang wurden lediglich Verfahren gegen einzelne Seitenbetreiber eingeleietet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Insider (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Um nicht einen falschen Eindruck beim geneigten Leser entstehen zu lassen, erlaube ich mir an dieser Stelle wiederholt folgende Anmerkungen. Ob der Anbieter (zumal aus deutscher Sicht im Ausland) eine Anzeige erstattet, kann durchaus bezweifelt werden. Man muss aber unterscheiden zwischen der Eingabe von Nonsensdaten (z. B. Max Mustermann in Musterstadt) und der Eingabe fon Daten real existierender Personen. Nicht zu letzt sind es diese Personen, die Strafverfahren auslösen, da sie im Schriftverkehr mit dem Anbeiter dazu aufgefordert werden. Unter dem Hintergrund dieser Tatsache, hier mal ein paar persönliche Bemerkungen zu dem zuvor stehenden Zitat:




coluche schrieb:


> > Es ist also höchstfraglich, ob ein Staatsanwalt überhaupt ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten würde, wenn ihm eine solche Strafanzeige auf den Schreibtisch flattert.


Aber natürlich, das ist ja dessen Pflicht nach der StPO!


			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> > Hier muss man als aller erstes betonen, dass noch kein einziger Fall bekannt wurde, in dem die häufige Drohung mit der Betrugsanzeige wirklich wahr gemacht wurde.


Das scheint so zu sein nur wirklich wissen tut das niemand, wenn nicht einer selbst davon betroffen ist.


			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> > Bislang wurden lediglich Verfahren gegen einzelne Seitenbetreiber eingeleietet.


Aber auch nur solche, wo Leute der Meinung waren, über´s Ohr gehauen worden zu sein - die Meinung sei ihnen unbenommen, was fehlt sind i. d. R. Beweise, zumal die Klärung ob eine Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist sondern die ziviler Gerichte.


			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> > Und in aller Regel wird man eine Strafbarkeit wegen Betruges auch von vornherein verneinen können. Bei Jugendlichen unter 14 Jahren scheitert es bereits daran, dass sie nicht strafmündig.


Kommen wir zurück zur Eingabe von Nonsens- und falschen Daten. Auch gegen Nutzer unter 14 Jahren sind Ermittlungen durchzuführen, da ja nicht bekannt ist, wie alt sie sind. Außerdem sind sie zwar nicht strafmündig aber der Gesetzgeber verlangt bei einer Straftat dennoch die Aufklärung des Sachverhaltes. Was den Tatbestand des Betruges angeht, so kann man diese Meinung durchaus teilen, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen fehlt. Was aber gern übersehen wird, ist der Tatbestand des Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB.

Siehe dazu auch > hier <.​


----------



## snorrevonflake (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo, mein Beitrag:
Jetzt hab ich aber doch eine überraschende e-mail von denen erhalten,
ich bin mir zu 99 % sicher daß ich dort nicht meine richtige adresse angegeben hatte, die e-mail mit der Rechnungsforderung war auch an meinen
e-mail Fantasienamen gerichtet, 
deshalb habe ich nach der 2. mail (die übrigens innerhalb von minuten kam, ist also anzunehmen, daß das doch automatisch generiert wird, oder?) 
geantwortet daß sie weitere forderungen doch bitte schriftlich stellen sollen.
darauf kam die antwort: 
wir haben ihre e-mail zur kenntnis genommen.

(hat eigentlich irgendjemand was schriftliches von denen erhalten?)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2007)

*Ich bin 13 jahre alt und soll 59€ bezahlen*

Hi
ich bin 13 jahre alt und habe bei Lebensprognose.com einen Test ausgefüllt,wie alt ich werde.Ein paar Tage später habe ich eine Mail erhalten inder steht 
dass ich 59€ für den Test bezahlen!Als ich den Test ausgefüllt habe,habe ich nicht meine richtigen Daten eingegeben.Aber sie haben meine Ip adresse gespeichert können sie damit etwas machen?

_Aus Online Handel verschoben, bitte  anmelden, sonst werden solche Postings gelöscht modinfo _


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ich bin 13 jahre alt und soll 59€ bezahlen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> können sie damit etwas machen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen, es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden


----------



## coluche (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo 13 jähriger Junge (oder Mädel),

ich habe 6 Beiträge weiter oben einen Link reingesetzt (FAQ Verbraucherrechtliches). Lies dir den doch bitte mal durch, insbesondere die Punkte 2, 5 und 6. Da wird genau auf deine Fragen geantwortet. Ist auch sehr einfach geschrieben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=184338#post184338


----------



## smldmr (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo, ich habe heute ein Brief von Rechtsanwaltskanzlei G.G.  bekommen. Leider hatte ich in Lebensprognose.com meine reale Daten eingegeben :/. Seit September '06 schickten sie mir mehrere Mahnungen, dann kam DIS dazu und jetzt will diese Kanzlei mich anklagen falls ich bis 19. Feb nicht zahlen sollte. Was soll ich nur tun? Hat schon jemand was von diese Kanzlei was gehört?


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



smldmr schrieb:


> ....jetzt will diese Kanzlei mich anklagen falls ich nicht zahlen sollte.


Das wäre doch mal was neues! Vor Gericht müsste die Kanzlei dann angeben, wofür sie das Geld will und auf Widerspruch des Beklagten hin Angaben zum Zustandekommen des Vertrages machen. Als Beklagter könnte man dann Screenshots vorlegen und den Richter entscheiden lassen, ob der Vertragsschluss tatsächlich rechtens war. Empfehlenswert wäre dabei die Startseite mit den Datenfeldern und dem Anmeldebutton sowie dem ausgeblendeten Preis.


----------



## smldmr (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal was neues! Vor Gericht müsste die Kanzlei dann angeben, wofür sie das Geld will und auf Widerspruch des Beklagten hin Angaben zum Zustandekommen des Vertrages machen



In dem Brief steht, dass diese Kanzlei die DIS vertritt. ich kann die erste Seite einscannen und hier ein Link rein tun, falls jemand das Brief lesen möchte.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Aber gerne doch, schwärze aber bitte die persönlichen Daten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

also scannen und dann per Bildbearbeitung schwärzen 
Ich Volltrottel hab mal auf 'nem Staatsanwaltbrief alles mit Edding geschwärzt und dann hätt ichs noch gebraucht
:wall:


----------



## coluche (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal was neues! Vor Gericht müsste die Kanzlei dann angeben, wofür sie das Geld will und auf Widerspruch des Beklagten hin Angaben zum Zustandekommen des Vertrages machen. Als Beklagter könnte man dann Screenshots vorlegen und den Richter entscheiden lassen, ob der Vertragsschluss tatsächlich rechtens war. (...)


Ui  na sowas! 
Neue Masche, würde ich sagen. :-D 

Jede Wette die werden das nicht tun. :sun:


----------



## smldmr (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hier sind die links:

_Links gelöscht. Grafikdateien angehängt. MOD/BR_


----------



## snorrevonflake (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo nochmal, meine frage:
ist so eine rechnungsstellung/zahlungsaufforderung in form einer e-mail 
überhaupt irgendwie ernstzunehmen (mit anrede "sehr geehrter Donald Duck") oder wie ich es annehme nur schriftlich.

[diese gmx adresse verwende ich überhaupt nur um mich eben bei diversen foren oder so (natürlich fast immer unter falschem namen und adresse) zu registrieren, ich rufe die auch gar nicht so oft ab, und die mail von lebensprognose habe ich eigentlich nur deshalb nicht ungelesen als spam gelöscht weil mir diese geschichte daß die rechnungen versenden eingefallen ist.]


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Die Sache ist, wie sie bisher auch schon war - unklar. Ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht, kann durchaus bezweifelt werden. Vor den angedrohten Schritten sollte man sich deshalb nicht fürchten, denn das ist übliches Geplänkel beim Forderungseinzug.

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die DIS nicht selbst diese Mahnstufe durchzieht - wurde die womöglich deinstalliert oder hat sie sich selbst demontiert? Weiß der Berliner Anwalt eigentlich, welche Art der Forderung er da versucht beizutreiben und welchen Imageverlust mit dieser Sache verbunden sein könnte?

Das tolle an der Sache ist, dass die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin hier direkt wirksam handeln kann - ein Hinweis geht umgehend raus!


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



snorrevonflake schrieb:


> hallo nochmal, meine frage:
> ist so eine rechnungsstellung/zahlungsaufforderung in form einer e-mail
> überhaupt irgendwie ernstzunehmen (mit anrede "sehr geehrter Donald Duck") oder wie ich es annehme nur schriftlich.


Du bist zwar ein kleiner Schummeler, hast hier aber Glück - über die Rechnung-/Mahnstufe per E-Mail geht das Forderungsmanagement nicht hinaus. Eine Mahnung an Donald zu schicken halte ich für aussichtslos - du bekommst mit Sicherheit keine Post aus Berlin von G. G.


----------



## technofreak (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich Volltrottel hab mal auf 'nem Staatsanwaltbrief alles mit Edding geschwärzt


Und auf dem Monitor sind lauter Tipp-Ex Flecken...


Reducal schrieb:


> schwärze aber bitte die persönlichen Daten.


Dazu gehört auch der Name der Kanzlei


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Weiß der Berliner Anwalt eigentlich, welche Art der Forderung er da versucht beizutreiben und welchen Imageverlust mit dieser Sache verbunden sein könnte?



Betrachtet man die Website der Kanzlei, dann fällt auf, dass die anscheinend allein für diesen Zweck eingerichtet wurde


----------



## snorrevonflake (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

je mehr ich darüber nachdenke desto seltsamer und dubioser kommt mir das ganze vor, ich kaufe viel übers internet, habe aber noch nie erlebt daß irgendeine leistung erbracht wurde (auch nicht ein zugangscode) bevor nicht meine zahlung erfolgt ist. (meist kreditkarte bestätigt oder paypal) 
und natürlich gebe ich dort meine zahlungsdaten erst eine nachdem ich mir über leistung und kosten im klaren bin.

daß die also die leute mit irgendwelchen lockangebote dazu bringen sich auf ihrer website zu registrieren und dann nachträglich rechnungen versenden daß kann doch niemals [.......]

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Der RA ist anscheinend so neu, dass man ihn nicht mal beim "Deutschen Anwalt Verein" findet, obwohl er da Mitglied ist (laut Webseite)
h**p://www.anwaltauskunft.de/AVEForm.jsp?n=x


----------



## Mcmunich (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf Empfehlung eines befreundeten Anwalts trotz allem ein kurzes Fax an den Herrn G.G. aus Berlin geschickt und Widerspruch eingelegt.
Dabei habe ich seine "normale" Faxnummer als Identifikation erhalten. Darf ich die hier posten damit man diesen [...] nicht auch noch Geld in den Rachen wirft?

_[Man darf hier die NUBs beachten und das Posten persönlicher Daten unterlassen. Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Antidialer (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Lustig finde ich in solchen Schreiben immer den Hinweis auf die IP Adresse des Rechners.

Laut des Schreibens soll die Anmeldung im August 2006 vorgenommen wurden sein. Wie kommt der liebe Anwalt auf die tollkühne Idee, das die damals gespeicherte IP Adresse überhaupt noch zuordbar ist? Die Provider speichern zwischen 0 und 80 Tage, nach 6 Monaten dürfte es keine Möglichkeit mehr geben, die IP einem Nutzer zuzuordnen.

Bestreitet der Betroffene die Anmeldung, hat der Betreiber keine Chance, es in irgend einer Form zu beweisen. Vor Gericht würde er nackt dastehen, selbst wenn er den Richter überzeugen könnte, vom Provider die Userdaten zu fordern. Dazu kommt noch, das es in so einem Fall nicht genügt, den Anschlussinhaber festzustellen. Den Vertrag könnte ja auch ein Nachbar abgeschlossen haben, der sich ins ungesicherte WLAN eingeloggt hat.  

Immerhin scheint es bei der Eingabe auch keine Überprüfung zu geben, jeder kann jeden anmelden. Nicht einmal das Bestätigen eines Links ist nötig (etwas, das mittlerweilse selbst die einfachsten Forensysteme bieten) Dazu kommt die Frage, ob unter diesen Umständen (das kreative Verstecken des Preises) überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt. 

Auf eine gerichtliche Klärung würde ich mich unter diesen Umständen nicht einlassen. Denn ein Richter würde das schöne Geschäftsmodell wohl anstandslos in der Luft zerreißen. Das könnte dann sehr negative Auswirkungen auf die weitere Zahlungsmoral haben. Damit ist das ganze Anwaltsschreiben nicht mehr als heiße Luft!


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Dazu kommt die Frage, ob unter diesen Umständen (das kreative Verstecken des Preises) überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt.!


Ein interessanter Kommentar zur der Organisation ( Deutsche Inkassostelle  GmbH ) 
in deren Auftrag der Herr Anwalt laut seinem Schreiben arbeitet.
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=109&cp=60


> Das zentrale Problem ist jedoch identisch: es wird nur sehr undeutlich auf eine Kostenpflicht
> hingewiesen. Welche rechtlichen Folgen dies hat und wie die Betroffenen reagieren sollten, hab ich in
> dem genannten Artikel ausführlich beschrieben.


http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/


----------



## traenen in den augen (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

auch ich habe nach 10 Wochen nun Post vom RA aus Berlin bekommen.

Irgendwie wir mit jedem Brief die Forderung höher, aber der eigentliche vorherige Betrag weniger.


also Lebensprognose  59 Euro

1. Brief von DIS  91,53, davon Gläubigerkosten 3,50 €
2. Brief von DIS  91,38, davon Gläubigerkosten 3,00 €:gruebel: 
Brief von RA    136,49, davon bisherige Kosten 91,25 €
Irgendwie weiss ich garnicht welcher Betrag denn nun gilt.:unzufrieden: 

Hat die DIS im zweiten Brief zuviel(obwohl weniger als im ersten Brief) verlangt, der RA hat ja einen geringeren Betrag angegeben.
Wer von denen hat denn nun den aktuellen Forderungsstand? :-p
Dann werde ich mal vorsichtshalber nicht zahlen, sonst habe ich nachher noch eine Rückforderung wenn es beim nächsten Brief noch billiger wird:vlol: 


Aber wenigstens hat der Brief vom RA eine vernünftige Qualität und eine ordentliche Unterschrift.

Gruß

traenen in den augen


P.S.

Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen ist der Musterbrief als Einschreiben mit Rückschein in der Schweiz angekommen und ich habe auch den Rückschein mit eine Unterschrift. Aber leider seit 5 Monaten keine Antwort oder Stellungnahme von der Firma.


----------



## sahra01 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hat eigentlich jemand eine falsche adresse per email angegeben. und mit der Post einen Mahnbesheid oder ähnliches bekommen? würd mich echt interessieren. ob die wirklich die richtige adresse rausbekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



sahra01 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand eine falsche adresse per email angegeben. und mit der Post einen Mahnbesheid oder ähnliches bekommen? würd mich echt interessieren. ob die wirklich die richtige adresse rausbekommen.


Hellseher sind relativ selten in der Branche...


----------



## sahra01 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hellseher sind relativ selten in der Branche...



aber die sagen doch das sie die richtige adresse durch die ip rausbekommen. man ich bin total verunsichert. ich weiß zwar das sie das nicht könnten, aber man weiß ja nie, oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



sahra01 schrieb:


> aber die sagen doch das sie die richtige adresse durch die ip rausbekommen. ?


und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...


----------



## sahra01 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...



denn ich denke die könnten mir erst was, wenn sie meine reale adresse haben. 
bitte um eine richtige antwort. Muss ich nun zahlen oder nicht. oder soll ich zum anwalt gehen oder polizei. oder soll ich die mahnungen einfach in den email müll werfen.


----------



## technofreak (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Wenn du diesen und  die Parallelthreads gelesen hättest, würden sich deine Fragen erübrigen. 
Rechtsberatung von Laien ist in Deutschland verboten. Niemand wird dir hier sagen, was du zu tun hast. 
Wenn du  diese Auskunft haben willst, mußt du zur Verbraucherberatung oder zum Anwalt gehen.
Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass die Betreiber  deinetwegen eine (sehr teure ) Abmahnung riskieren, 
die leicht das hundertfache dessen betragen kann, was man von dir fordert.


----------



## sahra01 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ja ist ja gut.  es war nur eine frage.


----------



## coluche (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Sarah, lies dir das durch:

verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Einfach und schnell zu lesen. Es sollte all deine Fragen beantworten. 
Punkt  6 klärt die Frage mit der IP Adresse.


> oder soll ich die mahnungen einfach in den email müll werfen



das habe ich getan und ich bin wunschlos glücklich :-D


----------



## Netflüsterer (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Momentan werden wieder die Postfächer zugemüllt. Täglich landen mehrere Mails aus dem Orbit, meist von irgendwasdotfreenet.de. Das sind dann Seiten wie stirb**dumit50dotcom oder wir**-du-altdotcom. Im Impressum ist zwar wie bei lebenserw******dotcom die Internet Service AG, aber nun als Internet Service AG, Ltd. aus Wickhams Cay I, Rod Town, Tortola, VG, BVI und verantwortliche Person ist nun Dr.[........]. Ansonsten sind die Seiten identisch mit der lebenserw******dotcom. Die IS in der Schweiz ist nun als beauftragtes Servicecenter aufgeführt, was dann wohl soviel heißt, dass die IS Ihren Sitz auf die British Virgin Islands verlegt hat. Ja, da lässt es sich aushalten. Schön am Strand sitzen, ab und zu die Geldeingänge checken und die europäischen Strafvollzieher auslachen. Die wissen, wie man's macht, schließlich kennt sich eine nicht unbekannte in der Schweiz sitzende Deutsche mit ihrem Business Solution Büroservice bestens mit Firmenumsiedlungen aus. Und weiter geht der Spaß also...
_
Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## imperator (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



smldmr schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute ein Brief von Rechtsanwaltskanzlei G.G.  bekommen. Leider hatte ich in Lebensprognose.com meine reale Daten eingegeben :/. Seit September '06 schickten sie mir mehrere Mahnungen, dann kam DIS dazu und jetzt will diese Kanzlei mich anklagen falls ich bis 19. Feb nicht zahlen sollte. Was soll ich nur tun? Hat schon jemand was von diese Kanzlei was gehört?


Hallo
wenn ihr sowas macht dann müßt ihr ech die Seite genau anschauen
meißt ist irgendwo ganzklein geschrieben das dieser Service kostenpflichtig ist
ich kenne diese Seite auch wäre auch reingefallen wenn ich nicht vorher das €
zeichen gesehen hätte.
meine Tochter(15) hatte mal bei einer (100freie sms )seit sich angemeldet mit Rechtsanwalt hat das keine 7 Tage gedauert und sie war aus dem Schneider.
Am besten mal mit den Eltern reden hilft meistens
gruß@all
Imperator


----------



## Krid (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

[........]
Und außerdem......ich bin zuerst mit dem Gerichtstermin dran...*lach*
[...........]. Hab in Berlin angerufen. Ein goldenes Schild an die Tür schrauben kann ich auch....
Lasst Euch nicht verunsichern. 

Alles ziehlt nur auf Verunsicherung aus.
Die Typen sind so oder so schon [........] :wall: 

Ich reagiere nicht mehr und warte auf etwas "Vernünftiges".
Auf etwas, dass man anrufen kann oder etwas, dem man widersprechen kann.

Vor Gericht gehen die nie. Und wenn doch, dann wird es voll im Saal werden.
TV, Radio, Geschädigte.....dann sollte die Polizei aber gut auf die Jungs der Xentria AG oder Internetservice AG aufpassen :scherzkeks: Wenn die erstmal zum anfassen nah sind    
- da kommen Emotionen hoch...verdorbene Abende...nachts nicht schlafen können...stundenlange Internet-Sitzungen in Foren...Widerufe schreiben...Anzeige erstatten...und vieles mehr.

Macht euch nicht verrückt

Es passsiert gar nichts. [...........] und nicht ärgern.

_Rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen (möglicher Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) und unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## imperator (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ups n ganz schlauer 
so was kann nach hinten los gehen von Zahlen hab ich ja auch nichts gesagt
nur man muß als Heranwachsender oder Erwachsener richtig nachschauen
dann heißt es nähmich vorm Kadie der Angeklagte ist Geitig und Körperlich in Bester verfassung hat eine gute Bildung also kann man davon ausgehen das er wußte auf was er sich einlässt.
Das von einen 13 jährigen Teeny zu verlangen ist soweit ich weiß Rechtlich 
nicht einzuklagen ausserdem bestimmen die Eltern (was über den taschengeldsatz geht[30€])ob ihr Kind den Vertrag eingehen kann
Nachzulesen (muß mann Buddeln)inverschiedenen STGB Gesetzen

>ADMIN darf ich das oder ist das eine Rechtsberatung sonst löschen<


----------



## imperator (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

entschuldigt die Tippfehelr
meine Batterien sind fast down(Tastatur)


----------



## michi72 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

meine Tochter (11 JAHRE) hatte heute auch bei ihren e-mails eine Zahlungsaufforderung :cry:  in Höhe von € 59,00 innerhalb von 7 Tagen bzgl. einer Lebensprognose erhalten. Soviel Taschengeld bekommt sie ja garnicht!?! Außerdem dürfte sie mit 11 Jahren wohl noch nicht geschäftsfähig sein, oder?:scherzkeks: Wir werden hier wohl erst garnicht reagieren. Mich ärgert nur, dass Sie diese mail bei ihren e-mail Adresse hatte, die eigentlich nur wenige ihrer Freunde kennen und nur für den Austausch untereinander gedacht ist.

LG
Michi


----------



## idefix1960 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin moin Leute,,,,,,Hier bin ich auch mal wieder hier,......Seid der letzten Mail an die besagten Adressen in der Schweiz habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört...Aber  ich werde die Zeit mal abwarten ob da noch was kommen wird.....zur Zeit ist Ruhe, aber ich freue mich schon diebisch darauf denen wieder in den Hintern treten zu können:sun: ...Ha ha ha.....wer zuletzt lacht :-p  , lacht am besten...Also..nicht aufgeben und Ohren steif halten....bye...euer idefix


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

@michi72

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Lies dir mal den Thread in Ruhe von vorne durch. Es ist schon so ziemlich  jede Situation durchgespielt.
Was Verträge mit Minderjährigen betrifft 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
das dritte Kapitel 


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## swetlana (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
ich habe vor 2 monaten auch diese Rechnung bekommen 
und habe nicht gezahlt!
Auch den Brief von der Inkassostelle habe ich bekommen:
Also was muss ich jetzt machen?
Zahlen oder lieber nicht?
... Swetlana


----------



## Wembley (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



swetlana schrieb:


> Auch den Brief von der Inkassostelle habe ich bekommen:
> Also was muss ich jetzt machen?
> Zahlen oder lieber nicht?
> ... Swetlana


Konkrete Tipps darf man dir hier wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. Aber du kannst dich allgemein informieren und das noch sehr gut:
1) Zuerst einmal zum Thema "Inkasso": Dieses Wort jagt wohl vielen Leuten einen gewissen Schrecken ein, aber deswegen ändert sich an der Ausgangslage ja nicht viel. Lies dir das einmal durch, wie das allgemein gesehen erfahrungsgemäß so ist mit den Inkassobüros:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181437#post181437
2) Lies bitte das: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
3) Dann das: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/08/24/berechnung-der-lebenserwartung-fur-59-euro/
4) Auch das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
5) Schließlich nicht vergessen: Diesen Thread (vor allem die letzten Seiten) lesen. User, denen Ähnliches widerfahren ist, haben über ihre Erfahrungen berichtet.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## idefix1960 (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin moin Leute,,,,,,,,,,,,,:-p Das Wort inkasso scheint einige von euch zu Hyponisieren....[........] ...Seid einigen Tagen dehe ich diese Seite auch wieder öfter bei mir. ich kann euch nur raten FINGER WEG davon...Klickt die Seite einfach weg.....Für alle die aber minderjähriger Kinder haben kann ich nur empfehlen einen Anwalt zur Rate zu ziehen....Damit seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite....Oder ihr schaut mal unter Google nach BGB=Bürgerliches Gesetztbuch.Minderjährige dürfen keine Verträge schliessen ohne eine erziehungs berechtigte Bezugsperson...Dafür gibt es Gesetze die sie davor schützen....Also lasst euch nicht verückt machen.... Euch allen soweit erstmal ein schönes WE.....

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## el_soberado (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

also hallo mal hab mich echt nicht gescheut und die 35 seiten hier alle durchgelesen. ich komm mir echt nicht einsam vor :-p 
ich habe auch falsche name und adresse angebeben. hab aber vergessen dass unter dem absender meiner e-mail adresse mein richtiger name steht.aber is ja egal. ich habe auch widerrufen und habe ne automatisch eantwort bekommen.
ich jedenfalls habe keine angst werde keinen cent zahlen und werde denen auch auf gar keinen fall antworten.
die mails die ich bekommen werde weiss ich jetzt schon dank euch.
also leute machen wir uns einfach keine sorgen.
und alle leute die nach mir schreiben werden 
lest auch alles durch in diesem forum da steht echt alles drin.
machts gut. und berichtet weiter.
gruss....


----------



## peter1304 (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hi el-soberado
das du alles gelesen hast, finde ich ganz große klasse :-p :-p 
und mit deiner einstellung alles von denen zu ignorieren finde ich noch besser :-D :-D 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## el_soberado (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

also bevor ich dieses forum gefunden habe hatte ich denen geschrieben dass ich ihre leistungen nicht in anspruch genommen habe, dass ich nur die fragen ausgefüllt habe. jetzt habe ich wieder eine mail bekommen die sogar ein bisschen böse klingt:scherzkeks:  und ich habe bei den anderen noch nicht so eine mail gesehen. deshalb dachte ich mir zeige ich sie euch mal.
und achtet mal auf die anrede wieder ein mal sehr geehrte damden und herren:-D 

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen unter der Anmeldemaske sowie in 
den AGB
Ihr Widerrufsrecht und die Kosten erläutert. Genauso werden Sie auch 
darauf
hingewiesen, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen erlischt, sobald  der 
Test
GESTARTET wurde.

Zudem konnten Sie in den AGB, die Sie ja gelesen und akzeptiert haben, 
sehr
gut lesen, dass 59 Euro einmalig zu leisten sind.

Daher müssen wir Sie bitten die offene Rechnung zu begleichen.

Ein Auszug aus unseren AGB:
6. Pflichten des Nutzers, Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen
Der Nutzer ist zur Entrichtung des einmaligen Nutzungsentgelts von 
59,00
¤ verpflichtet. 
Die Mehrwertsteuer ist in diesem Betrag enthalten. 
Das Nutzungsentgelt ist vorbehaltlich des Widerrufsrechts des Nutzers 
unter
Abbedingung von §614, BGB, sofort mit Vertragsschluss fällig.
Über diesen Betrag wird dem Nutzer eine Rechnung zugesandt.
Als Zahlungsbedingung besteht ohne besondere Vereinbarung die 
Möglichkeit der
Überweisung nach Rechnungsstellung.


------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
............*


----------



## carkons (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Leute,

gute Nachrichten. Die Anbieter haben es gewagt vor Gericht zu ziehen und sind in Augsburg ordentlich auf die Nase gefallen. Ihr Angebot und vor allem die Preisangabe ist nicht transparent und somit ist kein rechtmäßiger Vertrag entstanden!  
Jubel, Jubel

Genau der richtige Einstieg in den Faschingsendspurt :sun: 

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons


----------



## el_soberado (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



carkons schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gute Nachrichten. Die Anbieter haben es gewagt vor Gericht zu ziehen und sind in Augsburg ordentlich auf die Nase gefallen. Ihr Angebot und vor allem die Preisangabe ist nicht transparent und somit ist kein rechtmäßiger Vertrag entstanden!
> Jubel, Jubel
> ...



hey das sind ja super nachrichten. könntest du vielleicht irgendetwas über diesen prozess hier veröffentlichen??


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



A John schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben die es tatsächlich *mal wissen wollen.*
> 
> Gruß A. John


Die freudige  Botschaft


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Achtung, hier geht es um Lebenerwartung und nicht um Lebensprognose, wenn gleich der Tenor meine Ansichten bestätigt.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Was heißt hier Tenor, das ist ganzer Gesangsverein. Das Gericht hat exakt dem "Geschäftsmodell" eine Abfuhr 
erteilt, das sich hier wie ein roter Faden durch alle Threads  zieht


----------



## el_soberado (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Tenor, das ist ganzer Gesangsverein. Das Gericht hat exakt dem "Geschäftsmodell" eine Abfuhr
> erteilt, das sich hier wie ein roter Faden durch alle Threads  zieht


ob lebenserwartun oder -prognose. hin oder her die masche ist die selbe hatte sowieso keine angst vor denen, denn es ist doch irgendwie klar, dass kein einziges Gerichti n Deutschland diesen *Schlingeln* recht gieben würde.


----------



## mamex (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

http://www.golem.de/0702/50613.html

_[Hier im Forum http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304 (bh)]_


----------



## Antidialer (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bei welchem Gericht unter welchem Aktenzeichen?  Kann nichts  dergleichen dort
> ersehen außer Empfehlungen bedenklich hart am Rande der unerlaubten Rechtsberatung.
> Ev. negative Festellungklage erhoben?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46190



Liest sich für mich eher so, als ob die Betreiber von sich aus das Handtuch geworfen haben, weil sie festgestellt haben, das auch ein Inkassoverfahren aussichtslos wäre.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Liest sich für mich eher so, als ob die Betreiber von sich aus das Handtuch geworfen haben, weil sie festgestellt haben, das auch ein Inkassoverfahren aussichtslos wäre.


Das wäre nichts neues. Danach haben schon sehr viele gewonnen, die stark genug sind, sich den 
Forderungen zu widersetzen oder schlicht zu ignorieren.


----------



## Bienchen84 (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

MIch hat es auch erwischt. Habe schon die erste Mahnung bekommen und da ich mich dann natürlich sofort im Internet schlau gelesen habe, habe ich denen eine Email geschrieben. Es war ein Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale. Heute kam dann eine Antwort der gleiche Brief wie der von el_soberado. Also wieder so nen Standard-ding. Leider bin ich immernoch total verunsichert was ich jetzt tun soll. Soll ich es weiter ignorieren? Dummerweise war ich so blöd und habe natürlich meine richtige Adresse angegeben. Ich weiß selten so blöd gewesen... Eins weis ich so was mach ích nicht nochmal...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Bienchen84 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich immernoch total verunsichert was ich jetzt tun soll. Soll ich es weiter ignorieren?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Lesen, lesen, lesen, es ist alles schon zigmal gepostet worden.


----------



## coluche (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

@Bienchen, 
Kurz, einfach und deutlich:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Es wundert mich, daß du dich auf Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale erkundigt hast, und doch nicht weisst was du zu tun hast :roll: .

Du hast nicht mal den letzten Satz von Cpt. Picard vor deinem Beitrag gelesen:


> Das wäre nichts neues. Danach haben schon sehr viele gewonnen, die stark genug sind, sich den
> Forderungen zu widersetzen oder schlicht zu ignorieren.


----------



## idefix1960 (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

:-D Das ist ja mal eine gute Nachricht dass der Verein aus unserem Nachbarland auf die Schnauze gefallen ist.....Aber ich denke mal die werden neue Opfer finden ...was stört die das wenn 10 leute nicht zahlen,aber die restlichen sich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und zahlen....Es gibt zuviele blauäugige Menschen die leider drauf reinfallen.....Und selbst wenn der Verein zugemacht wird,machen sie unter einen anderen Namen wieder neu auf....Also Leute...lesen ,lesen , lesen.....Aber lasst euch nicht verunsichern.....Lg idefix:sun:


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> Aber ich denke mal die werden neue Opfer finden



davon kann man ausgehen, daß sie noch eine ganz schöne Menge einsacken werden! 
Solange die Macher nicht weggesperrt werden :-x 

Nicht zu fassen! 
fast jeden Tag, an dem ich ein bisschen surfe, stoße ich auf eine Werbung von denen! 
Früher auf Autoextrem.de, vorgestern auf lustich.de, heute will ich mal wissen, wieviel Kalorien eine Dose Hering in Tomatensosse hat, geb´s in google ein und was kommt?
Seht selbst: (...)

Die Seite heisst jetzt mein-alter.com und der Preis steht ganz unten

Die können sich jetzt leisten, überall Werbung zu machen! :wall: 
an dem Tag wo sie aufhören werden, wird vermutlich eine eigene Yacht in Nizza für eine Weltreise warten. 
Sorry Admin wenn du jetzt wieder einiges editieren musst, 
ich kann nicht aufhören mich zu ärgern! :motz:


----------



## Chiara Padme (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
und vielen Dank für die Arbeit, die Ihr Euch mit diesem Forum macht. 
Ich habe heute abend feststellen müssen, dass ich ebenfalls zu den Betroffenen gehöre. Die Geschichte ähnelt den meisten hier geschilderten: 
1. zufällige Begegnung mit der besagten Seite (ich meine, es war mit Web.de verlinkt o.ä.; jedenfalls nutze ich sonst wirklich nie solche Dienste und hatte das auch diesmal nicht vor)
2. nichts dabei gedacht, also Anmeldung ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, jedoch nur mit sinnlosen Buchstaben- und Zahlenfolgen (ich kann mich an das Formular gar nicht mehr in Einzelheiten erinnern, jedenfalls stand da nichts von Kosten drin)
3. postwendende Mail in meinem Postfach, in der sich der Betreiber artig für die Anmeldung bedankt und neben der Einladung zum besagten Test JETZT ERST auf die fälligen € 59 verweist
4. (Wahrscheinlich ein Anfängerfehler/ich will aber gar nicht zum Profi werden) Reaktion: WIE BITTE??? und Verschieben der Mail auf Nimmerwiedersehen in den Papierkorb
5. Drei Wochen ohne Reaktion (Ich habe die Geschichte inzwischen vergessen, weil ich überzeugt war, dass ich den Anmeldevorgang gar nicht abgeschlossen habe)
6. Heute dann die Rechnung via e-Mail, ausgestellt auf die unsinnige Buchstaben- und Zahlenfolge als Vor- und Nachname und damit verbunden das große Herzklopfen.
7. eine mehrstündige (sieht man doch an der Uhrzeit, oder?) Session in einschlägigen Foren und die Überlegung, was ich nun machen soll...

Ich habe mir auch diesen Thread von A-Z durchgelesen, möchte aber diese spezielle Konstellation zur Diskussion stellen:
Angenommen, der Anbieter hätte nicht einen einzigen verwertbaren Namen von wem oder was (Straße, Ort) auch immer, außer der IP-Adresse, über die ja schon viel geschrieben wurde. Die Mail-Adresse läuft auf einen Fantasienamen, der mehr ein Insiderwitz ist als ein verwertbares Indiz auf den Besitzer. Ein Einloggen auf der besagten Seite gab es auch nie, weil ich durch die Anmeldungs-Mail erst feststellte, dass ich mich hier in ein Gebiet begebe, das ich nicht betreten will. Könnte es dann - so mein Gedankengang - nicht sinnvoller sein, überhaupt nicht  zu reagieren, anstatt durch eine Antwort per e-Mail oder Brief meine Personalien überhaupt erst herauszugeben? Ich würde mich über Eure Einschätzungen freuen - wäre das für Euch persönlich eine Alternative zu den hier schon genannten Möglichkeiten?

Dankeschön,

Eure Chiara Padme

PS. Es macht mich nach wie vor stutzig, wie ich trotz Popup-Blocker an diese Geschäftsleute geraten bin... Die einzige mir einfallende Erklärung wäre, dass deren Seite mit Wellness-Berichten (die ich nun mal gelegentlich lese  ) auf den Seiten meiner kostenlosen, aber bisher immer für seriös gehaltenen Mailaccount-Anbieter verlinkt war. Was für mich persönlich u. U. ein differenzierteres Licht auf dieselbigen werfen könnte... aber wirklich nur unter Umständen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Könnte es dann - so mein Gedankengang - nicht sinnvoller sein, überhaupt nicht  zu reagieren, anstatt durch eine Antwort per e-Mail oder Brief meine Personalien überhaupt erst herauszugeben?


An welcher Stelle des  Threads steht eine Empfehlung in dieser oder jener  Weise zu reagieren?
Auch mit noch sovielen Worten  wird es dir nicht gelingen, hier jemanden zur unerlaubten
 Rechtsberatung zu verleiten und wenn würde  es mit tödlicher Sicherheit von einem der Mods editiert.
Alles, was dazu zu sagen gibt, steht hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

PS: Auch das müßte beim Lesen von A-Z zigmal aufgefallen sein...


----------



## idefix1960 (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin Moin allerseits......:sun: Wie ich in den letzten Tagen festgestellt habe ,machen sich diese Seiten immer öfter auf.....Unter den Rubriken....Mit wem bist du verwandt.wie alt wirst du ,Lebensprognosse, ect.....Muss jetzt allerdings auch dazu sagen das ich von denen nichts mehr gehört habe....ich denke mal das meine Emai an die Wirkung gezeigt hat,wenn nicht lasse ich es gerne darauf ankommen denen einen Denkzettel zu verpassen.....Man muss sich ja nicht gleich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.....Es gibt Gesetze mit denen ihr euch wehren könnt.....Fragt doch mal euren Anwalt...........Ich denke mal die haben auch ihre Freude daran denen das Handwerk zu legen....:-p Nur nicht aufgeben....Glaubt an die Gerechtigkeit......Lg idefix


----------



## db_ml (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

In der Stuttgarter Zeitung vom 27.02.2007 erschien folgender Artikel:



> Teurer Nepp: Prognose zur LEbenserwartung
> 
> Stuttgart (StZ). auf den ersten Blick sind sie harmlos, aber dann entpuppen sie sich als teure Angelegenheit: Onlinetests zur Ermittlung der Lebenserwartung. Mehr als 600 Betroffene haben sich innerhalb weniger Tage an die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg gewandt, wie die Verbraucherschützer mitteilen. Die Internetseiten mit Namen wie "Lebensprognose" versprechen eine Antwort auf die Frage nach der eigenen Lebenserwartung - und kosten 39 oder 59 Euro pro Test. Das merkten Surfer oft erst, wenn die Rechnung kommt, der Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht sei im Kleingedruckten versteckt. Nach Rechtsauffassung der Verbraucherzentrale sind Betroffene schon aus diesem Grund nicht verpflichtet zu zahlen. Wer von der Rechnung eines unseriösen Anbieters überrascht wird, findet unter www.verbraucherzentrale-bw.de/lebensprognose einen Musterbrief, mit dem er sich gegen unberechtigte Zahlungsforderungen wehren kann.


----------



## Chiara Padme (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Auch mit noch sovielen Worten  wird es dir nicht gelingen, hier jemanden zur unerlaubten
> Rechtsberatung zu verleiten und wenn würde  es mit tödlicher Sicherheit von einem der Mods editiert.



Da ich keine Juristin bin, kann ich leider nur schätzen, wo eine Rechtsberatung beginnt. Ich habe versucht, mich so vorsichtig wie möglich auszudrücken. Von "Verführung" kann daher keine Rede sein, und es wäre schon schade, wenn jedem neuen User böse Absicht unterstellt würde.
Damit das geklärt ist: Dies war keine Absicht gewesen. 
Es war nur ein weiterer Vorschlag, sich zu verhalten, den ich ausdrücklich zur Diskussion stellen wollte - was ich als Gedankenaustausch verstehe. :roll: Zumindest funktionieren die zwei Foren so, in denen ich mitschreibe. Warum so böse, Jean-Luc?
Also, ich sage es mal als ganz allgemein gefassten Aussagesatz und nicht als Frage:
Wenn jemand in diese Sache verwickelt ist, aber keine echten Daten herausgegeben hat, bringt er mit einer Reaktion seine Personalien erst ins Spiel und hilft damit der Gegenseite. Klingt das für euch nachvollziehbar?
 (Nachvollziehbarkeit ist meines laienhaften Wissens keine juristische Kategorie)  

PS. Mon Capitaine, vielleicht war es die späte Stunde, vielleicht der Schock und vielleicht einfach nur die Masse. Ich habe auch nicht mehr erwartet als: "Könnte man so sehen wie du" - oder - "Deine Logik hat einen Fehler".


----------



## Chiara Padme (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle des  Threads steht eine Empfehlung in dieser oder jener  Weise zu reagieren?



Habe ich von Empfehlungen gesprochen?
Ich sehe da nur: Gedankenaustausch, Diskussion, (eigene) Überlegung, was ich machen werde.

Ich kann verstehen, dass man vorsichtig sein muss... aber das ist kein Grund, jemanden anzublaffen. :-?


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Ich habe heute abend feststellen müssen, dass ich ebenfalls zu den Betroffenen gehöre. Die Geschichte ähnelt den meisten hier geschilderten:
> 1. zufällige Begegnung mit der besagten Seite (ich meine, es war mit Web.de verlinkt o.ä.; *jedenfalls nutze ich sonst wirklich nie solche Dienste und hatte das auch diesmal nicht vor)*
> 2. nichts dabei gedacht, also Anmeldung ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, jedoch nur mit sinnlosen Buchstaben- und Zahlenfolgen (ich kann mich an das Formular gar nicht mehr in Einzelheiten erinnern, jedenfalls stand da nichts von Kosten drin)


Frage mich ernsthaft, wie jemand der zu nächtlicher Stunde solch tiefschürfe Abhandlungen schreibt, auf einen solch primitiven Quatsch abfährt. Langeweile?
Die  dürfte  ja jetzt vorbei sein...


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass man vorsichtig sein muss... aber das ist kein Grund, jemanden anzublaffen. :-?


Mal überlegt wie oft schon derartige Fragen "me too" gestellt wurden   und immer wieder mit 
Engelsgeduld beantwortet wurden? Nach der  1000. würde ich auch ungeduldig. 
Wer will eigentlich was hier von wem?


----------



## Chiara Padme (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



technofreak schrieb:


> Mal überlegt wie oft schon derartige Fragen "me too" gestellt wurden   und immer wieder mit
> Engelsgeduld beantwortet wurden? Nach der  1000. würde ich auch ungeduldig.
> Wer will eigentlich was hier von wem?



Ich verstehe Foren als gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen.

Auch war dies nur eine allgemeine Anfrage an den Tonfall. Andere User - ebenfalls mit "me too" - sind nicht sofort beschuldigt worden, hier jemanden in Schwierigkeiten bringen zu wollen.
Sei's drum.


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Foren als gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen..


Eine etwas sehr subjektive Sichtweise. Genommen wird hier viel. Gegeben sehr wenig.
(Außer von den langjährigen Mitarbeitern und  das unentgeltlich bzw die Kosten für die 
Unterhaltung des Forums bei den Betreibern aus eigener Tasche )

Die Kostenlosmentalität ist es wohl auch die zigtausende auf  diese Seiten  reinfallen läßt.


----------



## el_soberado (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo erst einmal.
habe heute meine erste mahnung bekommen und habe festgstellt das sie ihren namen veränder haben. jetzt endet der witz mit .ch anstatt .de
sonst gibt es nicht neues von den anderen glaub ich auch nivht.
na ja man hört sich
gruss Gökhan


----------



## SunsetPioneer (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Foren als gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen.
> 
> Auch war dies nur eine allgemeine Anfrage an den Tonfall. Andere User - ebenfalls mit "me too" - sind nicht sofort beschuldigt worden, hier jemanden in Schwierigkeiten bringen zu wollen.
> Sei's drum.


Hallo Chiara,
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du, nur haben wir einen Nachteil in diesem Forum, wir sind absolut NEU und hier wird von eingigen Usern NEU mit DUMM gleichgesetzt. Mein Tip: Es gibt Verbraucherforen, in denen sind wir besser aufgehoben!!


----------



## Chiara Padme (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



technofreak schrieb:


> Eine etwas sehr subjektive Sichtweise. Genommen wird hier viel. Gegeben sehr wenig.
> (*Außer von den langjährigen Mitarbeitern und  das unentgeltlich bzw die Kosten für die
> Unterhaltung des Forums bei den Betreibern aus eigener Tasche *)
> 
> Die Kostenlosmentalität ist es wohl auch die zigtausende auf  diese Seiten  reinfallen läßt.



Deren Arbeit ja auch an keiner Stelle in Zweifel gezogen wurde. 

Zwangsläufig ist übrigens jede Stellungnahme subjektiv. 

Vorschlag: Auf die Sachebene zurückkehren.


----------



## Chiara Padme (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Frage mich ernsthaft, wie jemand der zu nächtlicher Stunde solch tiefschürfe Abhandlungen schreibt, auf einen solch primitiven Quatsch abfährt. Langeweile?
> Die  dürfte  ja jetzt vorbei sein...



Tiefschürfend? Du hast mich noch gar nicht tiefschürfend erlebt!  

Zu nächtlicher Stunde? Die erste Antwort kam noch eine Stunde später....

Auf den "primitiven Quatsch" abfahren? Tja, das scheint wohl auf viele zuzutreffen, wie werden sonst 38 Seiten voll? Abgesehen davon, dass schon jemand anmerkte, dass die Sache gelegentlich auf seriösen Seiten verlinkt ist...

Langeweile vorbei? Im Gegenteil. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Prost.


Gegenfrage: Gehört das Verspotten bzw. Anmotzen neuer User zu so einer Art Äquatortaufe der Community?


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Auf die Sachebene zurückkehren.


dann man zu


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Gehört das Verspotten bzw. Anmotzen neuer User zu so einer Art Äquatortaufe der Community?


geh mal in andere Foren, da kommst du hier noch glimpflich weg...


----------



## coluche (1 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Chiara Padme schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass schon jemand anmerkte, dass die Sache gelegentlich auf seriösen Seiten verlinkt ist...


Das war wohl ich :-D 

Bevor wir zum Thema zurück kehren, finde ich, daß Chiara Padme eher einen Applaus verdient hat! :respekt: 
Welcher der vielen Neulinge liest schon überhaupt etwas durch, bevor er sowas schreibt wie:
"Mich hat´s auch erwischt...muss so und so viel zahlen... bin total verzweifelt! Vieleicht besser wenn ich zahle, oder?
Bitte bitte helft mir, sagt-mir-was-ich-machen-soll! :schluchz: "

Da finde ich gehört Chiara mit ihrer Diskussionsanregung wohl zur absoluten Seltenheit. 

Aber Chiara, du musst auch verstehen, daß man mit der Zeit misstrauisch wird. Hinter jedem Neuling könnte sich ja "einer von denen" verbergen. Vor allem wenn derjenige schlau und glaubhaft rüberkommt. 
Neulinge werden hier nicht mit Samthandschuhen behandelt, auch ich habe mir am Anfang einen spitzen Kommentar eingefangen. Du musst auch wissen, daß so gut wie alle 1-3 Beiträge schreiben, um Hilfe betteln und dann wieder weg sind. 
Aber wenn man eine Weile dabei ist und "mitmacht", ist man gerne gesehen, solange man sich nicht zu oft in Beschimpfungen der Anbieter und Rechtsberatung verleiten lässt.

Übrigens, was deine Frage in deinem ersten Beitrag betrifft, bin ich deiner Meinung. Reducal meinte sogar allgemein, man sollte sich doch lieber das Porto sparen. 
In meinem Fall gab es keine Antwort des Anbieters (Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft, siehe Nachbarthread)

Schönen Abend! :smile:


----------



## defensum (3 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Leutz!

Hab mir mal so 20 Seiten des Gesprächs angeschaut, und jetzt erzähl ich mal meine Story!!

Ich wollte auf www.proben(...).ch ( gehört zur Internet Service AG ) mich anmelden, für so Probepackungen. Hab ich auch gmacht, weil ich gedacht habe, dass dies kostenlos sei. Um die Anmeldung zu beenden, hätten die ne Handynummer gebraucht, mit ner österreichischen Nummer ( ich wohne in Salzburg ). Hab aber nur ne Deutsche; deswegen hatte sich das erledigt.

Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer: Die haben einfach irgendeine Nummer der Servicemitarbeiter genommen und mich angemeldet!!!

Jetzt soll ich gesamt 99,50 zahlen! Habe bereits meine letzte Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Alles per Mail, diese per Post.

Angemerkt: ich habe noch keine einzige Packung bekommen... rein gar nichts.

Habe deshalb einen Anwalt eingeschalten, der schon mehrere Fälle vertritt. Alle von euch melden sich nie, bzw. wollen nicht reagieren, doch wenn man erstmal so ne richtige Sammelklage hat, dann wirds richtig Spaßig für den Herrn S.

Also: Auch (...) ist gefährlich..


----------



## Immo (3 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



defensum schrieb:


> doch wenn man erstmal so ne richtige Sammelklage hat, dann wirds richtig Spaßig für den Herrn S.



Es gibt keine Hammelplage


----------



## defensum (3 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Immo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Hammelplage






Hammelplage?????


----------



## coluche (3 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

draufklicken, ist ein Link, dann weisst du bescheid


----------



## Bienchen84 (3 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Heute kam bei mir die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung per Post!!!! Toll das sie sämtliche daten die sie von mir haben aufgeführt haben! Schön ist auch der Satz: Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir Ihnen einen einmaligen GÜNSTIGEN Lebensprognosetest anbieten, welcher zudem lebensverbessernde Tipps enthält. Günstig ist klar!


----------



## Immo (5 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/verbrauchershow_936046.php


> "V" gibt wichtige Tipps, wie Sie sich vor möglichen Betrügern im Internet
> schützen (s. oben) und bietet Musterbriefe (s. unten) zum Einspruch als Download an.


Sind die Musterbriefe der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern. Ob es wirklich lohnt, Korrepondenz zu pflegen,
 muß jeder für sich entscheiden oder sich von Profis (VBZ bzw Anwalt) beraten lassen.


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Immo schrieb:


> http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/verbrauchershow_936046.php
> 
> Sind die Musterbriefe der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern. Ob es wirklich lohnt, Korrepondenz zu pflegen,
> muß jeder für sich entscheiden oder sich von Profis (VBZ bzw Anwalt) beraten lassen.


Naja - Stillschweigen ist nicht immer die bessere Lösung.


----------



## idefix1960 (9 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin Moin Leute..........Ich hoffe das ich eine gute Nachricht für euch habe,und ihr auch fleissig hier weiter lesen tut.......War heute Morgen mal ein wenig unterwegs,und siehe da......was ich gefunden habe.....Ein URTEIL mit Aktenzeichen......Jetzt könnt ihr euch darauf berufen und unseren Schweizer Nachbarn noch ein paar Löcher in den Käse schiessen..........:-p :-p :-p Also schön weiter lesen und immer schön mobil machen........Wir lassen uns doch nicht den garaus machen oder ?...

_[Überflüssges Fullquotel entfernt. Link siehe nachfolgend. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Jetzt mache mal wieder klein, sowas verursacht womöglich Augenkebs. Dieses Forum hier ist doch nicht von gestern, die Info ist doch schon lange da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304

Vor Gericht waren aber nicht die Schweizer gezogen sondern eine vitaactive Firma aus Hessen.





Reducal schrieb:


> Das hier zitierte Urteil kann zwar auch bei Anderern Anbietern übernommen werden aber es war die VitaActive Ltd. mit "lebenserwartung" die da geklagt hatte. Der Unterscheid ist gut am Preis zu erkennen (wenn man ihn findet).


----------



## idefix1960 (9 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Wie in dem Urteil aber schon beschrieben wurde müssen die Kosten dafür deulich zu lesen sein.........Nach dem deutschen Gesetzt gilt es für alle..........Egal ob Lebensprognose, mit wem bist du verwandt ect.......Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig........Also...könnt ihr dagegen angehen...Ich habe jetzt schon lange nichts mehr von denen gehört,also denke ich mal das meine Bemühungen den erzielten Erfolg gebracht haben den ich erzielen wollte.......Ihr könnt mich gerne anschreiben und eure Email Addy dalassen.............Ich schicke euch gerne das Urteil zu..............lg idefix


----------



## Taxitriver (17 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Leute   
Habe diese woche einen Bescheid bekommen von einer angeblich Deutschen inkasso stelle . Wie soll ich mich eurer Meinung nach verhalten?

                     Forderung
1Hauptforderung 59.00
2Gläübigerkosten 3.50
3inkassogebühren  25.00
4Auslagen 3.95
5Zinsen    0.63
Gesamt 91.88 Eus

    Als anhang steht Die kosten die durch unsere Inanspruchnahhme entstanden sind , sind von ihnen nach den Vorschriften des Schuldnerverzuges Paragr. 280 Abs 1 .2. 3.Sowie Parag. 286 BGB zu zahlen:roll: :wall:


----------



## Immo (17 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Taxitriver schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich eurer Meinung nach verhalten?


das  erste  Posting am 12.01.2007,


Taxitriver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Bin Neu Hier Habe Da auch mitgemacht .schon vor ca 1Monat Gar nicht Antworten auf die Mahnungen. Habe Lange Keine mehr bekommen


das  zweite  Posting  am 22.01.2007


Taxitriver schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Reingefallenen:-p Bin ich ja auch  Spass bei seite Irgend jemand wollte doch eine sammel klage gegen die" Firma " machen. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer ?? Ich tue jedenfalls auch nichts bezahlen


Was hat sich bis jetzt geändert, außer dass die Forderungen immer höher werden? 
Hast  du dir wirklich mal den Thread durchgelesen? 
Dann sollte dir  klar sein, dass ein direkter Rat  darauf unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.
Andererseits steht alles  im Thread, was es dazu zu sagen gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Taxitriver schrieb:


> Als anhang steht Die kosten die durch unsere Inanspruchnahhme entstanden sind , sind von ihnen nach den Vorschriften des Schuldnerverzuges Paragr. 280 Abs 1 .2. 3.Sowie Parag. 286 BGB zu zahlen:roll: :wall:


wenn die Herrschaften schon mit Paragraphen um sich schmeissen, 
dann sollten sie es  auch vollständig zitieren. 
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/286.html


> (1) Leistet der Schuldner auf eine Mahnung des Gläubigers nicht, die
> nach dem Eintritt der Fälligkeit erfolgt, so kommt er durch die Mahnung in
> Verzug. Der Mahnung stehen die Erhebung der Klage auf die Leistung sowie die
> *Zustellung eines Mahnbescheids *im Mahnverfahren gleich.


Wenn sie der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen so sicher sind, warum  erwirken sie denn keinen
 (gerichtlichen) Mahnbescheid?  Hab mir von Fachleuten sagen lassen, dass der übliche Weg ist,
 wenn jemand  eine  rechtmäßige Forderung nicht bezahlt. Warum hier nicht, wenn man sich so 
sicher ist?


----------



## Observer2 (17 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Tipp der Verbraucherzentrale:

http://www.business-wissen.de/de/aktuell/kat1/akt35980.html

Zulassung von Sammelklagen wird "erwogen":

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6518078_REF2,00.html


----------



## Le_Labra (20 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hey leute, also es is egal was die schreiben die können nichts machen!!
die so genannte "firma" besteht vlt. aus 5 leuten die versuchen auf makabere weise geld zu machen durch verunsicherte leute!!
ich hab den test vor 4 monaten gemacht und die haben mir anfang februar des letzte mal geschrieben- danach nicht mehr weil sie wohl begriffen haben dass es bei mir keine chance gibt dass ich das geld doch noch rausrücke!!
ich habe immer gekontert und am ende hab ich ihnen mit ner anzeige gedroht wenn sie mich weiter belästigen!!
und- welch wunder sie haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet 
macht euch keine sorgen ihr müsst nur immer wieder kontern dann seid ihr auf der sicheren seite!
und AUF [..........] wenn ihr das macht ist es weg!!
viel erfolg

_Aufforderung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Waffelhaendler (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Waehrend die Internet Service AG das Internet revolutioniert, werden die Hintermaenner der Firma Schutzgeld erpresst. :sun: 

So ist das Leben, haetten die doch bloß  selbst die eigene Lebensprognose ernst genommen, dann wuessten die auch dass das Leben sehr kurz sein kann wenn ploetzlich bewaffnete Ost-Europaer vor der privaten Haustuer stehen um sich das Abgezockte Geld unter den Nagel zureissen.

Man sind die Doof, zu gierig, aber haette ja klappen koennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

So, lieber Waffelhaendler, jetzt schreibste das mal im Klartext in eine PN und schickst es mir  
tststs
sorry, habe mich verlesen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So, lieber Waffe*n*haendler,


Waffe*l* wie in Geschwafel...


----------



## Waffelhaendler (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So, lieber Waffelhaendler, jetzt schreibste das mal im Klartext in eine PN und schickst es mir
> tststs
> sorry, habe mich verlesen.



...und ich habe mich vertippt :scherzkeks: 

Was willste denn wissen? Warum sich die Internet Service AG bestens dafuer eignet? Na, ist doch eindeutig, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Na, mit Waffelhandel hat die Xentria wohl nichts am Hut. Aber dann war dein Posting wohl ironisch gemeint. Schon ok.


----------



## Waffelhaendler (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Na, mit Waffelhandel hat die Xentria wohl nichts am Hut. Aber dann war dein Posting wohl ironisch gemeint. Schon ok.



Ich habe einen an der Waffel und, ja, natuerlich war das keine Aufforderung zur Kriminalitaet.
Aber freuen koennte ich mich ueber so eine Nachricht schon .


----------



## carkons (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Sorry, aber ich kann mit den Postings von Waffelhändler nichts anfangen.
Ob das jetzt wohl an mir liegt  

Carkons  :sun:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe da wohl einen Inhalt hineininterpretiert, der nicht existierte und interessant hätte sein können. Sorry...


----------



## Mialein (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo liebe Leute,

auch ich bin Opfer von Lebensprognose.com geworden.
Auch ich habe eine eMail erhalten mit der Aufforderung "Teste wie alt du wirst".
Ich meine, ich hätte schon stutzig werden müssen, als in der Anrede stand: "Sehr geehrte Frau Susi Müller" (so heiß ich nämlich ganz und gar nicht!)
Nichts destotrotz habe ich den Test gemacht --- bis zum Ende (und ich habe auch meine Handynummer dort hinterlassen).
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich halt eine Mahung usw. bekommen habe.

So weit ging es bei den meisten anderen ja auch schon.

Ich habe jetzt vor kurzem diese eMail-Adresse gelöscht und mir eine neue zugelegt. Jedoch haben die immer noch meine Handynummer.
Und vor etwa einer Stunde erhalte ich eine SMS, dass mir eine eMail geschickt wurde und das ich 7 Tage Zeit habe zu reagieren, sonst müssen sie von einem Betrugd (keine Ahnung was da noch kommt, die SMS war einfach zu ende ...)

Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Die Rechnungen, die mir an meine alte eMail immer geschickt wurden, waren immer an Susi Müller, Mustermannstraße 34 in xxxxx Oberhausen adressiert.
(Ich möchte auch noch dazu sagen, dass ich mich dort absolut nicht angemeldet habe!!)


----------



## Penelope Poe (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mialein schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen?



Die Frage ist falsch formuliert - die darf dir hier keiner beantworten. Aber ich kann dir sagen was ICH gemacht habe: ich hab meinem Handy die Zunge rausgestreckt :-p


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mialein schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen?


ruhig bleiben und in Ruhe nachdenken.  Was besitzen sie von dir?  die Handynummer.
Was können sie damit anfangen: nichts 
Um etwas damit anfangen zu können, müßten sie Strafanzeige erstellen, denn die 
Provider dürfen nur Ermittlern die Identität des Handybesitzers nennen.

Haben  sie schon mal Anzeige wegen Betruges gestellt? Nicht dass ich wüßte. 
 Die scheuen Gerichte/Polizei und STA  wie der Teufel das Weihwasser 
Lies das mal hier, läuft alles nach demselben Schema 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189230#post189230

Selbst wenn sie wüßten, wer du bist, werden sie den Teufel tun vor Gericht zu ziehen.


----------



## Mialein (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ok, *tiefdurchatmend*

Und was die Daten von meinem Handy angeht, ich hab halt irgendwie angst, das mein Anbieter doch meine Daten rauskrieg (seit dieser Sache bin ich sehr missstrauisch, was digitale Daten angeht).

Noch eine andere Frage, ist es eigentlich wichtig, dass ich noch minderjährig bin?


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mialein schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage, ist es eigentlich wichtig, dass ich noch minderjährig bin?


sischer dat   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
der dritte Absatz


----------



## crazybeede (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



beauty4u schrieb:


> Auf diese Seite h*tp://w*w.lebensprognose.com/
> war ich eingeladen per email am Dubai-Reise-Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und dabei musste man Lebensprognose-test machen. Dabei dass es kostenpflichtig ist stand in kleingedrückten ganz unten was ich nicht gesehen habe. Wie war ich überrascht wenn ich einen sms und dann eine Rechnung per email bekommen won volgenden Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo an alle Opfer von Lebensprognose,

ich wende mich heut an alle Betroffenen, um zu schildern wie ich aus dieser Notlage einen Ausweg gefunden habe:

1) [ edit] 
2) Auf jede Email seitens Lebensprognose agieren und widersprechen!!
3) Im web gibt es ausreichend Foren und wie man einen solchen Widerspruch formuliert, ist auch in den Foren ausreichend dargestellt, daher gehe ich hier nun nicht näher drauf ein!!
4) Nicht die Geduld verlieren, auch bei mir gingen bestimmt erst 10-15 mails einher, bis ich meine Ruhe hatte!!!
5) Wer überhaupt keinen Ausweg sieht, hier ein Tipp, der ist goldwert.
Wenn Lebensprognose keine Ruhe gibt, bitte wie folgt vorgehen:
Beim langen und her schreiben, habe ich neulich die Forumlierung eingebaut, dass ich "zufällig" in meinem Postausgang eine Mail entdeckt habe, wo ich innerhalb der Kündigungsfrist meinen Widerruf schriftlich vorbetragen habe (was natürlich nicht stimmte). Das ich mich daran nicht mehr erinnern konnte bzw. ob das nun der Wahrheit entspricht, ist erstmal nicht relevant. Auf jeden Fall, hat man dann von mir verlangt, diese Mail nochmal zuzusenden. Daraufhin habe ich irgendeine Email aus meinem Postausgang genommen, weitergeleitet, das Datum zurückgesetzt und den Text natürlich modifiziert. Und prompt hatte ich meine Ruhe und erhielt am nächsten Tag meine Kündigungsbestätigung und das nun nach fast 3 Monaten Schriftverkehr!! Wie lange diese, ich möchte es mal als "Masche" bezeichnen, nun umsetzbar ist, ist fraglich. AUf jeden Fall kann Lebensprognose nicht belegen, dass ich die Mail nicht wirklich abgeschickt habe. Das die Mail nicht zum Zeitpunkt x bei Lebensprognose und innerhalb der Frist zugestellt wurde, soll nicht meine Sorge sein. Ausreichend ist die Tatsache, dass ich diese Kündigungsmail nochmal in Kopie weitergeleitet habe. Somit hatte ich Ruhe und habe mich mit den gleichen Mitteln zur Wehr gesetzt wie dieser Betrug von Lebensprognose!!

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen und findet aus diesem Dilemma einen Ausweg, genauso reibungslos im endeffekt wie bei mir!!

crazybeede

_ausrechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



crazybeede schrieb:


> 2) Auf jede Email seitens Lebensprognose agieren und widersprechen!!


um denselben Quark als Antworten zu bekommen?  Au weia ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


> Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test


----------



## Waffelhaendler (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

100 Mails wurden heute an diese Firma gesendet mit dem Hinweis das der Aufforderung zur Begleichung der Kosten in Hoehe von 59 EUR nicht nachgekommen wird.
Larifari Widerspruch.

Natuerlich wurden Phantasienamen genommen die nie Angemeldet wurden, aber die erste Mail kam nach ca. vier Stunden zurueck mit dem Hinweis das der Name in deren EDV nicht existiert und es vermutlich an einem Transferfehler liege. Es wird in dieser Mail aufgefordet die Rechnungsnummer zu nennen, damit die Rechnung nochmals versendet werden kann.

Also wenn fuer die Bearbeitung dieses Widerspruchs und vorgetaeuschten Benutzung des Abzockerdienstes vier Stunden gedauert hat, dann frage ich mich jetzt wie lange das dauern wird bis die Restlichen 99 Fakes beantwortet werden. :sun: 

Als Antwort auf die Anforderung der Rechnungsnummer seitens der Firma wurde einfach nur geschrieben:
Dann ist ja alles im gruenen Bereich. :-D 

Ob die jetzt intern Nachforschungen anstellen und schauen ob nicht vielleicht doch noch der Name inklusive IP aufzufinden ist?


----------



## dvill (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mialein schrieb:


> Auch ich habe eine eMail erhalten mit der Aufforderung "Teste wie alt du wirst".
> Ich meine, ich hätte schon stutzig werden müssen, als in der Anrede stand: "Sehr geehrte Frau Susi Müller" (so heiß ich nämlich ganz und gar nicht!)


Gibt es diese Mail noch? Wenn ja, hätte ich die gerne per PN.

Startete der Test ohne weitere Eingaben direkt aus der Mail heraus?


----------



## Bienchen84 (24 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

wieder eine email bekommen...
Von wegen da sie auf die Rechnung, die 1.mahnung und auch auf die 2te mahnung nicht reagiert haben geben wir ihnen hiermit die letzte chance zum begleichen der rechnung bevor es an ein inkasso unternehmen weiter reichen.
ich finds nur so lustig, jedes unternehmen was geld haben will gibt doch nicht tausende von chancen raus doch noch zu bezahlen und immer wieder nur mit einem Inkasso unternehmen zu drohen! Was denken die denn? Wenn ich schon nicht auf die erste und zweite mahnung antworte tue ich es doch auch danach nicht.


----------



## Karschten (30 März 2007)

*was is bei Lebensprognose.net???*

:roll: Hallo.
Ich lese die ganze zeit von Lebensprognose.de oder com... Bei mir melden sich die Leute von Lebensprognose.net. Da soll ich jetzt auch 59 Euro plus 3,50 Spesen Zahlungserinnerung bezahlen.
Ich hab den Test gemacht, weil ich dachte, dass er kostenlos sei!!!
Am 23.1.2007 hab ich ihn gemacht, zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich 25 Jahre alt, und hab danach paar Mails erhalten. Am 25.3.2007 bekam ich dann nen Brief "Letzte Zahlungserinnerung".
Ich muss bis zum 4.4.2007 überweisen. Mich wundert es, dass im INternet so wenig über Lebensprognose.net steht. Aber ist es nicht die gleiche Sachlage wie bei den anderen Lebensprognose oder Lebenserwartungen tests???
Ich wüd mich echt freuen, wenn mir jemand darauf antworten kann, da dies ja schon ein anderer Anbeter ist, denk ich.
Was hat dieses Urteil mit diesem Abieter zu tun?
Muss ich denen per Einschreiben ein Brief schicken???
Bitte helft mir!
Danke.
der verwirrte Karsten...:-?


----------



## Penelope Poe (30 März 2007)

*AW: Gratulation, Herr F*E*, sie sind ein Schaf...*

Karschten - schau doch  bei der Rechnung bzw. Zahlungserinnerung welche Firma dahinter steht. Ist es Internet Service AG ist lebensprognose.net = lebensprognose.com - und wie du damit zu verfahren hast steht hier so ziemlich überall.


----------



## guido-burkhard (31 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Der Betreiber dieser Seite, die Internet Service AG, hat einen netten Preis gewonnen: Das schwarze Schaf für die dreisteste Rechtsverletzung im Internet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Verliehen wurde er an die Firma, das stimmt. Naja. Aber trotzdem:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47070
FE hat ein paar Leutchen, die vor der Kamera stehen, wenn BIZZ kommt. Sonst hört man wenig über ihn... Ob er überhaupt noch der Cheffe *ist*?


----------



## Mariah (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf diese Masche reingefallen. Nun habe ich von denen eine von vielen Mahnungen erhalten, in der steht, dass sie anzeige gegen mich erstatten werden, da ich die falsche adresse angegeben haben, was allerdings nicht stimmt. die mail lautet:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxx,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 2006-11-21 mit der eMail-Adresse "xxxxxxx" und Ihrer IP-Adresse xxxxxxxxx im Internet auf der Webseite lebensprognose.net angemeldet und haben die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbestimmungen akzeptiert. Aus dem dadurch zustande gekommenen Vertrag ergibt sich eine Forderung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.
> 
> ...




also wie gesagt, ich habe meine richtige postadresse angegeben. und die behauptung, dass sie mich auf dem postweg nicht erreichen konnten kann gar nicht stimmen, da die es nicht mal versucht habe, da ich ja keinen brief von denen bekommen habe.

wie soll ich mich eurer meinung nach verhalten???können die mich wirklich anzeigen?
soll ich selbst mit einer anzeige meinerseits drohen, da die mir unterstellen, die falsche adresse angegeben  zu haben??
aber wenn ich sage dass das die richtige adresse ist, haben die doch gewonnen, da sie ja meine adresse dann haben und mir die mahnung per post zu stellen könne, oder nicht?


für ein paar ratschläge von euch wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar!!!

Mariah

_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mariah schrieb:


> für ein paar ratschläge von euch wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar!!!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

lesen, lesen, lesen , es ist alles schon x-mal gepostet


----------



## riker (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mariah schrieb:


> für ein paar ratschläge von euch wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar!!!
> 
> Mariah


auf sich selber verlinken is zwar sch+++ aber ok :roll:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890&page=27


----------



## hantzt (4 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

:-p  Jaaa, wieder was entdeckt:

ht*p://lebenscheck.com/index.php?Site=anmelden.html&kennung=1015115533[

Na, wenn das nicht der Gleicht Ursprung wie Lepro ist, dann fress ich nen Besen!

Jetzt kostets schon 99,00 Euro!  :-D 

Ich glaub, ich schliess jetzt mal eine Rechtschutzversicherung ab und sobald die Wartefrist drüber ist, geh ich denen mal so richtig an die Eier!


----------



## riker (4 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



hantzt schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich schliess jetzt mal eine Rechtschutzversicherung ab und sobald die Wartefrist drüber ist, geh ich denen mal so richtig an die Eier!


viel Erfolg......


----------



## Mialein (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

So! hab nun meine zweite Droh-SMS bekommen.


> Einleitung Richterlicher Schritte: Lesen sie bitte hierzu die gesendet eMail an: <alte eMailadresse>



Kostet das Verschicken von SMS das Unternehmen nicht auch irgendwie Geld? Weil wenn ja, dann müsste es für die doch inzwischen recht teuer geworden sein, oder nicht?

... was in der eMail drin steht würde mich aber schon mal interessieren ...


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mialein schrieb:


> Kostet das Verschicken von SMS das Unternehmen nicht auch irgendwie Geld? Weil wenn ja, dann müsste es für die doch inzwischen recht teuer geworden sein, oder nicht?


Nö, die haben Mengenrabatt


----------



## Mialein (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Mir fällt gerade auf ... warum heißt das überhaupt "Einleitung richterlicher Beschlüsse"? Ich denke die klagen nicht, bzw. was fällt da eigentlich noch alles mit rein?

Sorry, bei mir dauert es manchmal etwas länger ...
Sonst hätte ich die Frage schon vorhin gestellt ^^"""


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Mialein schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf ... warum heißt das überhaupt "Einleitung richterlicher Beschlüsse"?


Hohles Gewäsch.


----------



## schnittchen (7 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hallo! ja ich habe dasselbe problem....ich habe mich auch auf dieser seite angemeldet und nach 3 mahnungen über email habe ich einen brief nach hause bekommen! ich habe die 60 euro gezahlt in der hoffnung meine ruhe zu haben...aber natürlich nach 2 monaten (also jetzt) habe ich noch einen brief bekommen mit anwaltskanzlei, inkasso...usw. jetzt wären über 200 euro zu zahlen...ich bin dann zum konsumentenschutz gegangen und die haben gesagt ich sollte das ignorieren! da ich einen bericht bei bizz auch gesehen hab über diese  [edit]  warte ich einfach weiter ab!

achja ein tipp: man kann innerhalb von einem monat den vertrag kündigen, durch schreiben einer mail!!! bei mir is es leider zu spät gewesen....

naja ich wünsch dir viel glück!!

glg


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



schnittchen schrieb:


> ich habe die 60 euro gezahlt in der hoffnung meine ruhe zu haben.


Würde mich in den Hintern beissen, Geld auf diese Weise zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen 
bzw den Knaben in den Rachen zu werfen. Das mit der Ruhe haben  kannst du dir  abschminken.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie nochmal kassieren wollen.
dazu schon mal dieser Hinweis:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



schnittchen schrieb:


> .ich bin dann zum konsumentenschutz gegangen und die haben gesagt ich sollte das ignorieren!


Also wenn jemand den Begriff Konsumentenschutz verwendet, dann ist das ein Indiz dafür, dass er aus Österreich kommt. Sollte ich richtig liegen, dann ist dieser Link für dich sicher interessant:
http://www.tirol.com/chronik/innsbruck/59723/index.do

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2007)

*lebensprognose.com*

ich habe von lebensprognoe.com schon mehrere mahnungen erhalten.
Auf einer anderen verbraucherschutzseite habe ich erfahren, dass man die Drohungen einfach ignorieren sollte.
ich habe mich irgendwann dortmal mit falschen daten angemeldet, weil man icht offen sehen kann, dass dieses Angebot 59€ kostte, erst gaz unten im Kleingedruckten was ja nicht gültig ist.

Ich gebe so gut wie nie meine richtige daten im Internet ein, was ja auch verständlich ist. Hier die Email die 
mir Sorgen bereitet:


> Sehr geehrter Herr P. P.,
> 
> Sie haben sich am [......] mit der eMail-Adresse [.........] und Ihrer IP-Adresse [.......] im Internet auf der Webseite lebensprognose.net angemeldet und haben die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbestimmungen akzeptiert. Aus dem dadurch zustande gekommenen Vertrag ergibt sich eine Forderung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.
> 
> ...


_Persönliche Daten gelöscht. Name gekürzt. Posting in den passenden Thread verschoben. Um hier posten zu können bitte anmelden. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (9 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> werden wir ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten und den Vorgang umgehend der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übermitteln.
> Es wird bereits jetzt darauf hingewiesen, dass hierdurch weitere Kosten entstehen werden, die Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt werden.



Die Behauptung, die könnten ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten ist falsch. Lediglich die Ermittlungsbehörden könnten ein solches Verfahren einleiten.

Die Behauptung, durch die Einleitung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens entstünden Kosten, die in Rechnung gestellt werden könnten, ist falsch. 

Nur weil die - vermutlich ganz bewusst - Zivil- und Strafrecht verwechseln, werden die Behauptungen dieser Herrschaften halt auch nicht wahrer.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



sascha schrieb:


> Nur weil die - vermutlich ganz bewusst - Zivil- und Strafrecht verwechseln, werden die Behauptungen dieser Herrschaften halt auch nicht wahrer.


Sie verwechseln es nicht, sondern sie schmeissen es bewußt in einen großen Topf 
und rühren kräftig drin rum, so dass  ein ungenießbarer, stinkender Brei entsteht.
Sie spekulieren  darauf, dass der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung die Zusammenhänge nicht
 kennt und bauen auf Verängstigung  und  Einschüchterung.


----------



## London06 (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe hier schon einmal vor ein paar Monaten reingeschrieben und hatte auch, nachdem ich einen Widerruf per Mail an die Leute gesendet habe, ersteinmal Ruhe vor den Leuten. Allerdings haben sie mir jetzt wieder eine Mail geschrieben, bzw war es diesmal das Inkassounternehmen Deutschland. Darin steht Auszugsweise: 


"Damit ist Ihr Internetanbieter zur Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten verpflichtet. In Kürze ist daher Ihre Identität und Adresse ermittelt! Die zusätzlichen Kosten dieser Recherche werden sich auf 18,80 € belaufen.

Die Forderung beläuft sich zum heutigen Tag auf einen Betrag in Höhe von 91.81 €. Sofern Sie weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten vermeiden wollen, zahlen Sie sofort den offenen Betrag unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens auf das unten angegebene Konto."

Ist das wahr? Ich hatte damals nämlich eine falsche Adresse eingegeben (damals wirklich ein Tippfehler) und damit haben die meine Adresse nicht. Dürfen sie mich einfach so ausspionieren? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich Ruhe hätte, doch dieses Schreiben macht mir doch Angst.


----------



## peanuts (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Na, wenn die das schreiben, muss es doch stimmen! Hast du eine Flatrate? Wenn ja, dann speichert dein Internet-Provider die Verbindungsdaten im Schnitt 7 Tage. Und innerhalb dieser 7 Tage würde er die Daten nur auf richterlichen Beschluß heraus rücken. Frag doch den Inkassoladen mal, wie sie das bewerkstelligen wollen.

Und überhaupt, jedesmal wenn ein Inkassobüro meint mich nerven zu müssen, frage ich erst mal nach Bevollmächtigung und Abtretungsurkunde. Meistens wollen sie dann nicht mehr mitspielen.

PS: Wie genau heißt das Inkassobüro?


----------



## London06 (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Es ist ein Inkassobüro Namens, Moment uff das is so klein da angefügt. Ist eines aus Frankfurt am Main und sitzt (jedenfalls der Anschrift nach) in Eschborn, find ich komisch aber naja, ist ziemlich klein ich kann das nicht so wirklch lesen, sorry. Also ist es nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, meine Adresse herauszufinden, ja? In Ordnung, dann weiß ich bescheid, ich werde es darauf ankommen lassen, vielleicht melden sie sich ja nicht wieder. Und ja, ich habe eine Flatrate  Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



peanuts schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann speichert dein Internet-Provider die Verbindungsdaten im Schnitt 7 Tage. Und innerhalb dieser 7 Tage würde er die Daten nur auf richterlichen Beschluß heraus rücken.


Eine IP taugt  nicht als Beweis für einen Vertragsabschluß  und  das wissen die Knaben ganz genau 

einfach mal in Ruhe durchlesen 
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


----------



## London06 (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ja ich weiß, ich habe das auch schon alles gelesen aber ich war wirklich gerade sehr verunsichert. Da stand auch noch folgendes : Zitat:

"Außerdem werden im Falle der Nichtzahlung Ihre ermittelten Adressdaten sowie Daten über die mangelnde Vertragsdurchführung im Verzeichnis www.***.de gespeichert. Bedenken Sie nochmals die nachteiligen Folgen für Ihre Bonität, welche mit einem derartigen Eintrag verbunden sind!"

Oben stand halt, dass sie sich auf meine Email Adresse beziehen, nicht auf meine IP, dass hatte mich durchaus stutzig gemacht und da im Schuldnerverzeichnis will ich nun echt nicht stehen. Sie berufen sich gern auf Paragraph 823 BGB lese ich gerade. Zitat:

"Handlung durch Angabe falscher Daten (§ 823 BGB). Damit ist Ihr Internetanbieter zur Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten verpflichtet. In Kürze ist daher Ihre Identität und Adresse ermittelt! Die zusätzlichen Kosten dieser Recherche werden sich auf 18,80 € belaufen."

Ist das wahr? Sind die dazu wirklich verpflichtet?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Sie  müßten  selbst Anzeige erstatten. Würde  ich zu gerne mal erleben,  
dass die zum Staatsanwalt rennen. Könnte ganz böse ins Auge gehen.


----------



## London06 (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Okay, vielen Dank, das sagt mir einiges. Ich dachte ich hätte endlich ruhe, aber nein, naja. Ich warte jetzt einfach erstmal ab, scheinbar können die mir ja nix. Auch wenn ich n mulmiges Gefühl habe beim Inkassounternehmen aber sei es drum. Ich werde es euch wissen lassen, wenn noch ein neuer Bolzen von denen zu Tage kommt.


----------



## Wembley (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



London06 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich n mulmiges Gefühl habe beim Inkassounternehmen aber sei es drum.


Das Wort "Inkasso" scheint einige in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen. Allerdings: Grund dazu gibt es eigentlich keinen. Im Gegenteil: Mich fadisieren diese nur bzw. ich finde sie langweilig. Lies das, was ich vor ca. drei Monaten zum Thema "Inkasso" oder "Inkassofirmen" geschrieben habe.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181437#post181437

Geändert hat sich an der Situation in der Zwischenzeit überhaupt nichts.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## London06 (11 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Das ist ein wirklich sehr interessanter Bericht, den du da geschrieben hast, danke  Nur was mir an dem Inkassounternehmen wirklich sorgen macht, ist, dass die mir sagen, dass mein Internetanbieter dazu verpflichtet wäre, meine wirklichen Daten rauszurücken, weil ich ja entgegen des Paragraphen 823 handele. Ich hab nu echt keine Lust, dass die hier wirklich mal vor meiner Türe stehen,nur weil ich meine Emailadresse angegeben habe. Sofern die meine Daten nicht bekommen können, sollen sie mir drohen wie sie wollen.


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



London06 schrieb:


> Ich hab nu echt keine Lust, dass die hier wirklich mal vor meiner Türe stehen,nur weil ich meine Emailadresse angegeben habe.


Du wärst der erste, wir laden auch das Fernsehen ein...

PS: hör auf mit den Knien zu schlottern, mein Monitor fängt schon an zu wackeln


----------



## Antidialer (11 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



London06 schrieb:


> Nur was mir an dem Inkassounternehmen wirklich sorgen macht, ist, dass die mir sagen, dass mein Internetanbieter dazu verpflichtet wäre, meine wirklichen Daten rauszurücken, weil ich ja entgegen des Paragraphen 823 handele.



Das ist nicht viel mehr als eine der üblichen substanzlosen Drohungen. Zum einen gibt ein Provider (und nur der kann eine IP Adresse einem Anschluss zuordnen) die Daten nur auf richterlichen Beschluss (und gewiss nicht jedem dahergelaufenem Inkassobüro) heraus. 

Zum anderen hat weder das Inkassobüro noch der eigentliche Anbieter irgendein Interesse an einer Strafanzeige. Zivilrechtlich hilft sie nicht weiter und Strafrechtlich hab ich Zweifel, ob überhaupt eine Strafbarkeit bejaht werden kann. Die ganze Gestaltung der Seite hat nur einen Zweck, die User über die angeblichen Kosten gezielt im Unklaren zu lassen.

Daneben zählt bei diesem Anbieter nur Druck. Egal wie genau man sie darüber informiert, das man sich nicht angemeldet hat und die IP ins Ausland führt, man fährt stur mit seiner Mahnnummer weiter, auch wenn man genau weis, das man vor Gericht absolut keine Chance hätte.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

alles das haben wir ihm schon erklärt, aber er glaubt uns ja nicht, vielleicht glaubt er dir :roll:


----------



## London06 (11 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hey :-p  Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich euch nicht glaube 
Ich wollte mich nur lediglich vergewissern und weiß ja jetzt bescheid ( dafür n dickes Danke nochmals  ) Bin ab jetzt ruhig, so dass meine Knie (und eure Monitore) nicht mehr schlottern  
Wenn noch was neues kommt, werde ich euch es wissen lassen.

Mfg

London06


----------



## Penelope Poe (11 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> alles das haben wir ihm schon erklärt, aber er glaubt uns ja nicht, vielleicht glaubt er dir :roll:




Ich kanns auch gar nicht oft genug lesen *gähn*


----------



## Mialein (15 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

So! Wieder mal eine neue SMS bekommen. Diesmal allerdings erstaunlich sachlich geschrieben.
Irgendwie finde ich es nur seltsam, dass ich am SONNTAGNACHMITTAG solche SMS bekommen. Wer bitte tut den zu so einer Zeit arbeiten?!

Naja, vermutlich haben die so eine Zeitschaltuhr -_-
Wenn eine bestimmte Frist abgelaufen ist, wird aus einem kleinen Pool von möglichen Texten einer ausgewählt und dann einfach verschickt.


Wünsch allen noch einen schönen, entspannten Sonntag


----------



## Luna25 (16 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hi
also auch wenn es irgendwen nerven sollte ich bin neu und kann mir unmöglich alles durchlesen mach ne kurze zusammenfassung und würd mich über nen tipp freuen

hab mich am 21.2. angemeldet sau dumm ich weiß war ein spaß und hab mich als ich 3 tage später ne nachricht bekam von wegen geld ziemlich geärgert hab nicht mal dieses zertifikat oder sonstiges angeschaut. hab dann direkt ein fax geschickt mit anfechtung, widerspruch, kündigung keine ahnung alles was geht halt. natürlich keine nachricht bekommen. dann kam ne mahnung ne erinnerung an die mahnung vor ner woche mit der letzten vorwahnung quasi und heut mit den ersten mahnkosten und androhung von inkasso...
weiß nicht ob ich denen zurückschreiben soll oder garnichts machen soll hab schon irgendwie ne gewisse angst das da irgendwann die große rechnung kommt....
und vor allem wie lang geht das spiel jetzt. wann geben die dann auf wie lang muss man sich gedanken machen???


----------



## pete_theat (16 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Also ich mein, es ist alles schon mal gesagt worden, die Muehe das alles zu lesen, kann man sich schon machen, vor allen Dingen, da es die Nerven schon beruhigt


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Luna25 schrieb:


> hi
> also auch wenn es irgendwen nerven sollte ich bin neu und kann mir unmöglich alles durchlesen mach ne kurze zusammenfassung und würd mich über nen tipp freuen



Liebe Luna, stell dir bitte mal vor, hier tauchen am Tag so zwischen 2 und 10  "Neulinge" auf, allen ist das Gleiche passiert und alle landen hier und posten erstmal "Hilfe, das ist mir passiert..... bitte helft mir"
Wenn jetzt jedem Neuling eine Zusammenfassung dessen geschrieben wird was überall sowieso schon steht, besteht das Forum aus x gleich- oder ähnlich lautenden Zusammenfassungen, die bei den anderen Lesern auf Dauer extreme Gähnkrämpfe hervorrufen und das Lesen noch schwieriger machen, da ja jeder für seinen eigenen Fall einen Tipp haben will. 
Deshalb: bitte nicht böse sein aber die Mühe muss man sich leider machen, sich hier durchzukämpfen.
Die Zeit sich auf dubiosen Seiten rumzutreiben und irgendwelche blöden Fragen zu beantworten hatten wir ja auch alle 
Nix für ungut!


----------



## Zabbilong (17 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hi bin auch neu hier und habe mir schon einige seiten durchgelesen!Habe (so blöd ich auch bin)mich bei der lebensprognose,beim tv-quiz und irgend nem free sms anbieter registriert,achja und Movietester hab ich auch nicht ausgelassen!:wall: 
Von denen ich auch schon ne mahnung bekommen hab(schriftlich)
Von der sms firma da hab ich bisher nur e-mails und sms bekommen wo sie mich zur zahlung hingewiesen haben!Da ich aber eure Beiträge schon gelesen habe bin ich sehr erleichtert,war nämlich schon soweit denen wirklich geld zu überweisen aber nix da.Die können mich kreuzweise:-p !
Also werde ich schön alles ignorieren so wie ihr das sagt danke jungs und mädels!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Zabbilong schrieb:


> so wie ihr das sagt


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Niemand rät dir hier dazu irgend was zu tun, es werden nur verschiedene Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Zabbilong schrieb:


> Also werde ich schön alles ignorieren so wie ihr das sagt


das steht nirgendwo,  keine falschen Behauptungen!


----------



## buzi (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich habe heute von der Anwaltkanzlei H.  Inkassoderzernat bekommen die wollen jetzt 68,52 Euro. Das komische ist im Betreff steht "Letzte ausergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung Rechnung der Firma NetContent"
Was ist das für eine Firma schon wieder diese NetContent?
Aber jetzt kommt das wirklich komische ich wollte diese Anwaltkanzlei eine Email schreiben mit dem Wiederrufsrechtbrief was ich fristgericht geschrieben habe innen schicken. Aber gerade habe ich in mein Postfach geschaut und jetzt ist die email zurückgekommen also auf deutsch diese Adresse gibt es nicht.

Bitte schreibt ob ihr solche Briefe schon bekommen habt und was soll ich jetzt machen?

gruß Buzi


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

War für Lebensprognose bisher nicht der Anwalt G aus Berlin zuständig? Hat der keine Lust mehr?


----------



## buzi (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hy,

aber was soll ich das jetzt mit dem Brief anstellen?

gruß Buzi:-?


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

In die Schublade legen???


----------



## Wembley (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

@buzi
Welche Seite ist es denn? Lebensprognose/liveprognose.com oder lebenserwartung.de? 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## buzi (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hy,

ih bin auf die seite lebensprognose.com reingefallen.

gruß buzi


----------



## peanuts (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



buzi schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> aber was soll ich das jetzt mit dem Brief anstellen?
> 
> gruß Buzi:-?



Den Umschlag dran tackern und abheften. Ups, war das jetzt Rechtsberatung?


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



peanuts schrieb:


> Ups, war das jetzt Rechtsberatung?



Ja genau! :scherzkeks:


----------



## buzi (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hy,

das komishe ist aber das sie jetzt  nur noch 68 euro verlangen nicht mehr 91 von der letzten mahnung. aber ich habe noch einmal geschaut mit der email ich habe die adresse falsch geschrieben und jetzt habe ich es richtig geschrieben und jetztist sie raus

cu buzi


----------



## peanuts (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Dann wart halt noch ein bißchen bis es gar nix mehr kostet.


----------



## buzi (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

du bist gut bei wieviel euros bistdu eigentlich und wo bist du reingefallen


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



buzi schrieb:


> du bist gut bei wieviel euros bistdu eigentlich



könnte mir vorstellen, dass Peanuts schon in der Phase ist, wo er Geld zu bekommen hat.....


----------



## peanuts (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> könnte mir vorstellen, dass Peanuts schon in der Phase ist, wo er Geld zu bekommen hat.....



Noch nicht ganz. Aber einen Titel gegen die Inkassobude strebe ich schon an.

@buzi: Frau Peanuts soll in 2005 eine Telefon-Hotline der MC Multimedia angerufen haben und sollte dafür ursprünglich 60 Euro berappen. Mittlerweile will die Inkassobude von MC M. knappe 300 Euro, kann aber weder Vollmacht noch Abtretung vorlegen. Dumm für die Inkassobude, wenn sie die gesetzte Frist bis Ende der Woche verstreichen lassen.

Was bisher geschah kannst du unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=191829&postcount=38 nachlesen.


----------



## Kathinka (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

hi ihr ....

ich idiot bin auch auf den mist reingefallen...:wall: 
naja jedenfalls habe ich das ganze vorerst ignoriert, was ja angeblich auch das beste ist was man tun kann.
nun werden die drohungen aber immer massiver:






> '' Sehr geehrte Frau **,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 2007-01-09 mit der eMail-Adresse ** und Ihrer IP-Adresse ** im Internet auf der Webseite lebensprognose.net angemeldet und haben die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbestimmungen akzeptiert. Aus dem dadurch zustande gekommenen Vertrag ergibt sich eine Forderung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.
> 
> ...



also ich weiß nicht was ich davon ahlten soll...kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?
danke und grüße

_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Kathinka schrieb:


> nun werden die drohungen aber immer massiver


Na und? Deine bisherige Strategie geht voll auf - weiter so! Und die IP-Adresse vom 09.01.2007 können die sich ohnehin an die Wand kleistern, niemand wird die mehr verfolgen können.

Außerdem, wenn ich Staatsanwalt wäre, würde ich mir das Angebot ganz genau angucken und alle Eventualitäten und Rechtfertigungsgründe der Nutzer berücksichtigen, da auch das Hineindrängen in einen unwirksamen Vertrag eine Straftat ist, nämlich Betrug. Wenn ein Anbieter systematisch den Preis so tief abhängt, dass der Nutzer den nicht wahrnimmt und davon ausgeht, dass der Spaß kostenlos ist, dann ist nämlich bei dem ein Irrtum erregt und ein Vertrag bestenfalls unwirksam. Nicht umsonst gehen die Verbraucherzentralen davon aus, dass dem so ist.


----------



## Kathinka (18 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ok, dankeschön!
hatte ich auch schon alles gelesen, aber ich bin halt ein angsthase...
:roll:


----------



## Zabbilong (22 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hey leute entweder bin ich ein Glückspilz oder jemand will mal wieder gross kasse machen!Habe eine email erhalten:
Seht selbst!


Offizielle Benachrichtigung

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

UM DEN SCHECK ÜBER 5.000 EURO ERHALTEN ZU KÖNNEN UND IHREN SICHEREN PREIS NUMMER 4529, MELDEN SIE SICH BITTE BIS ZUM 28.04.2007.




Hallo s. z.

Lassen Sie mich die Erste sein, die Ihnen herzlich gratuliert!

Ich freue mich, Sie über die Preise informieren zu können, die Sie gewonnen haben. Gleichzeitig teile ich Ihnen mit, dass Sie schon durch einen einfachen Klick an der dritten und letzten Runde

FÜR DEN 5.000 EURO HAUTGEWINN TEILNEHMEN

Als unser möglicher 5.000 Euro Hauptgewinner, erhalten Sie Ihren Gewinn in Form eines Schecks, den Sie bei der Bank Ihrer Wahl einreichen können.

geht noch weiter!!!
Aber is net wirklich

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Totalserioes (23 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hier gibt es einige Informationen

*****

Alle Anschreiben von den [ edit] mit diesem Link beantworten:

*****

Adversus necessitatem ne dii quidem resistunt............:sun:


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo! War bis jetzt auf einer anderen Themenseite, aber hier gibt es ja auch interessantes! Ich habe es bis zum Schreiben des Anwaltsbüros H...(Inkassodezernat) geschafft, nicht darauf zu reagieren. Der will mittlerweile 59.97 Euro von mir.Da kann er aber lange warten! Mal schauen, ob die eine "gerichtliche Durchsetzung" ihrer Forderung wirklich wahrnehmen wollen. Ich werde geduldig abwarten und einen Kaffee nach dem anderen schlürfen! 

Grüße an alle Betroffenen


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Besser wäre es, Vollmacht und Abtretung von diesem Inkassodezernat zu fordern, und zwar unverzüglich nach Erhalt der Mahnung. Das streut Sand in's Getriebe.


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hy peanuts! Habe mich gerade mal auf der Seite von SAT 1 bei akte 07 umgeschaut, dort gibt es einen interessanten Musterbrief, welchen ich mir schon runtergeladen habe. Aber kennst du einen aus dem Forum, dem schon ein Mahnbescheid in´s Haus geflattert ist?

Gruß Missy


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich rede von Mahnung, nicht Mahnbescheid. Und nein, ich kenne keinen Fall, wo ein Mahnbescheid verschickt wurde.

Mahnung ist alles, wo drin steht: "Ich will Geld von Dir, und zwar bis zum...".


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Kenne den Unterschied zwischen Mahnung und Mahnbescheid, bin ja nicht ...
Nein, aber ernsthaft, ich renne jeden Tag zum Briefkasten und warte sehnlichst auf diesen schicken Wisch (sollte er jemals kommen). Bis dahin werde ich weiter meinen Kaffee schlürfen. 

Gruß Missy


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Gibs zu, du bist scharf auf den Briefträger  Im Ernst, du solltest dieses Inkassodezernat ein bißchen in Zugzwang setzen. Auch, weil mich interessiert, wie die reagieren 

Wie das geht, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=191829&postcount=38


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin doch nicht scharf auf den Briefträger, nur auf die Post:scherzkeks: 
Ich hatte gestern versucht, bei der Anwaltskanzlei eine mail reinzuschicken, hat aber nicht funktioniert. Wahrscheinlich gibt es diesen Laden nicht einmal mehr!
Aber der Musterbrief, den ich mir vorhin runtergeladen habe ist auch nicht schlecht. Kommt von der Verbraucherzentrale NRW. Da stehen jede Menge tolle Paragraphen drin!!! Vielleicht sollte ich das an das nette Inkassodezernat schicken, mal sehen.


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Wozu? Ohne Vollmacht oder Abtretung mußt du dich gegenüber dem Inkassodezernat zur Forderung selbst nicht äußern. Das machst du dann, wenn Vollmacht und Abtretung vorliegen.

Ein's nach dem anderen


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Stimmt, hast recht. Obwohl mich die Variante reizt: Was machen die, wenn man auf sämtliche Briefe nicht antwortet? Es interessiert mich wahnsinnig, ob die wirklich vor Gericht ziehen, aber das kann man nur rausfinden, wenn man das 
durchzieht und abwartet (kaffee trinkt, hihi).


----------



## Penelope Poe (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Missy schrieb:


> (kaffee trinkt, hihi).



mach mal langsam - sooo viel Kaffee kann auf Dauer nicht gesund sein ....


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Gesund nicht, aber hilfreich. Nachdem, was ich hier alles gelesen habe muß ich sagen, es ist ein schönes Spiel mit diesen "netten" Firmen! Es gibt sooo viele schöne Beiträge. Aber alle haben bis jetzt wohl offensichtlich auf die Forderungen geantwortet, nur ich nicht! Wäre doch interessant, mal zu gucken, was die daraus machen?


----------



## Penelope Poe (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Missy schrieb:


> nur ich nicht!



Du bist nicht allein.....*träller*


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Missy schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast recht. Obwohl mich die Variante reizt: Was machen die, wenn man auf sämtliche Briefe nicht antwortet? Es interessiert mich wahnsinnig, ob die wirklich vor Gericht ziehen, aber das kann man nur rausfinden, wenn man das
> durchzieht und abwartet (kaffee trinkt, hihi).


Aussitzen ist doch langweilig! Tu was!


----------



## Ines_Knuddelmaus (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hi,
ich bin bei der Vitaactive   [noparse]www.lebenserwartung.de[/noparse] reingefallen.
Bin voll sauer darüber, dass ich dies nicht erkannt habe.
Habe aber nun ein anderes Problem !!!!!!!!!
Ich und meine Freundin haben viele Foren durchsucht um nun zu wissen was ich tun soll. Bisher habe ich nicht bezahlt und auch meinen Eltern nichts erzählt.

Jetzt haben ich und meine Freundin folgende Links gefunden:

http://www.inkassodezernat.de/faq/Mitteilung_Erziehungsregister.pdf
http://www.inkassodezernat.de/faq/Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss_AG_Frankfurt-M.pdf
http://www.inkassodezernat.de/faq/Urteil_AG_Frankfurt-M.pdf

Die dummen [ edit]  haben vor Gericht ständig Recht bekommen und nun habe ich echt Angst !!!! Ich muss es wohl meinen Eltern stecken, denn ich will auf keinen Fall einen Eintrag bekommen.. Mann.. was soll ich den jetzt tun !!!


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Glaub' doch ja nicht, dass die über einen verlorenen Prozess berichten würden. Die wollen den Leuten Angst machen, damit sie zahlen.

Aus den pdf-Dateien geht nicht im Geringsten hervor, warum z.B. Strafanzeige erstattet wurde (die wie das Hornberger Schießen ausging) und warum ein "Kunde" zahlen musste. Der hatte sich ja nicht mal einen Anwalt genommen!

Sag deinen Eltern Bescheid, auch wenn's schwer fällt. Und dann geht ihr zur nächsten Verbraucherzentrale. Das kostet nichts oder fast nichts. Die kennen ihre Pappenheimer schon längst.

Wenn die in der Verbraucherzentrale sagen: Zahlen, auch wenn du minderjährig bist, sprechen wir uns wieder. Davon habe ich noch nie gehört.

Bitte berichte über das Ergebnis.

Wuschel


----------



## webwatcher (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Ines_Knuddelmaus schrieb:


> Die dummen [ edit]  haben vor Gericht ständig Recht bekommen und nun habe ich echt Angst !!!! Ich muss es wohl meinen Eltern stecken, denn ich will auf keinen Fall einen Eintrag bekommen.. Mann.. was soll ich den jetzt tun !!!


Diese Urteile   sind so informativ wie schmutziges Löschpapier, da nichts aber auch gar nichts über die Vorgeschichten dazu bekannt ist. 

Aus purer Dummheit oder  Unkenntnis  werden negative  Entscheidungen en masse verursacht.

ansonsten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Ines_Knuddelmaus schrieb:


> Ich und meine Freundin haben viele Foren durchsucht um nun zu wissen was ich tun soll.


Das wundert mich aber, wieso du ausgerechnet auf diese schmalbrüstigen "Erfolgsmeldungen" 
gestoßen bist. Soweit mir andere Foren bekannt sind, gibt es eigentlich sehr wenig Gründe Zweifel zu haben insbesondere nicht "Dokumente"  dieses Kalibers.


----------



## peanuts (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Ines_Knuddelmaus schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nicht bezahlt und auch meinen Eltern nichts erzählt.


Du solltest deine Eltern schnellstens einweihen und auf dieses Forum hier hinweisen. Wenn du noch minderjährig bist, stehen die Chancen eh gut, da wieder raus zu kommen, aber dazu müssten deine Eltern der Forderung widersprechen. 


> http://www.inkassodezernat.de/faq/Urteil_AG_Frankfurt-M.pdf


Dieser Prozess ging verloren, weil die Beklagten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, sich nicht geäußert haben. Selbst schuld, sozusagen. Wenn sie hier mitgelesen hätten, hätten sie ausreichend Argumente gegen diese Forderung vorbringen können.


----------



## biohazardz (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Hallo Leute!!
Ich bin wohl,wie ihr alle,auch ein Opfer dieser Lebensprognose geworden.:wall: 
Das geht jetzt aber schon wochen..ich hab auf jede email von denen geantwortet und habe es auch im ruhigen ton versucht^^ am anfang
Andauernd krieg ich so forgefertigte ***** geschickt.Immer das gleiche!!
die wissen doch genau,dass die die leute *****..

Meine letzte wunderschöne antwort an die ***:

Sagma..wollt ihr mich verarschen..
soll ich etwa nochmal schreiben,was ich dazu meine,bis ihr das endlich ma lest...auf der seite steht KEIN PREIS!! nur ganz unten..und das reicht nicht!! und dass es in der AGB steht reicht auch nicht!! mir war nicht klar,dass es etwas kostet.Es gibt demnach keinen gültigen vertrag!!
von **** brauchen sie gerade zu reden....aber belehren lassen sie sich nie...hören sie auf diese vorgefertigten emails zu schicken..ich bin kurz davor ebenso rechtliche schritte einzugehen,da ich mit schon meinem anwalt darüber geredet habe.Ihre firma ist überall bekannt und an **** werde ich nichts zahlen..Also überlegen sie es sich..ehemalige X**** AG
Mfg

man kann einfach nicht normal mit denen "reden"..


----------



## MichaKohlhaas (27 April 2007)

*AW: Bohh bin ich blöd ????? Die Internet Service AG - Masche!*



Theysi schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, bin vorhin zufällig auf die Seite gestossen. Sehr interessant.
> Habe auch nie erwartet das ich hier lande weil ich einfach blöd bin.
> Seit Jahren surfe ich - öffne nie Mails unbekannter Herkunft - mache nie ein Spiel mit und jetzt sowas.....
> Ich Dummerchen öffne eine Mail......sie werden 61 alt?
> ...



Hallo,

mir ist vor einigen Tagen ähnlches passiert! Und zwar bei einer Seite der Internet Services AG aus Rotkreuz in der Schweiz. Ich habe einen protestbrief dorthin geschrieben, ihnen auch mit Anzeige wegen verschiedener delikte gedroht. Am Ende habe ich mich mit unfreundlichen Grüßen verabschiedet. Würde mich interessieren, ob jemand aus dem Forum auch schon Erfahrung mit den [........] gemacht hat.

Viele Grüße,Micha Kohlhaas

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## guido-burkhard (27 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ironie an*
Nein. 49 Seiten lang gab es hier nur Small-Talk, um den Thread aufzublähen.
*Ironie aus*


----------



## BenTigger (27 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

*Boing  * das hat gesessen :-D


----------



## sascha (28 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> Würde mich interessieren, ob jemand aus dem Forum auch schon Erfahrung mit den [........] gemacht hat.



:steinigung:


----------



## CVY (29 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Missy schrieb:


> Gesund nicht, aber hilfreich. Nachdem, was ich hier alles gelesen habe muß ich sagen, es ist ein schönes Spiel mit diesen "netten" Firmen! Es gibt sooo viele schöne Beiträge. Aber alle haben bis jetzt wohl offensichtlich auf die Forderungen geantwortet, nur ich nicht! Wäre doch interessant, mal zu gucken, was die daraus machen?


Ich will hier auch nur kurz eine Rückmeldung geben und allen sagen: !!!! Ich hatte auch Rechnungen, Mahnungen und letztendlich eine Drohung vom Inkassounternehmen. Die Zahlungsfrist ist Anfang Februar abgelaufen. Ich habe nicht gezahlt und bis heute nichts mehr von diesen [...] gehört!!!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Missy (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Kurze Zwischenmeldung: Zahlungsfrist war am 20.04.07 abgelaufen, bis heute ist "leider" keine Post gekommen. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten!

Der Briefträger ist mein bester Freund! Ich warte doch sehnlichst auf Post:lupe:


----------



## Penelope Poe (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Missy schrieb:


> bis heute ist "leider" keine Post gekommen.
> 
> Der Briefträger ist mein bester Freund! Ich warte doch sehnlichst auf Post:lupe:



Sei doch froh, früher oder später wird die ganze Sache erfahrungsgemäß im Sande verlaufen, warum also nicht lieber früher als später. 
Mir scheint, die einzige Möglichkeit das zu unterbinden ist die Prävention - was sich allerdings äußerst schwierig gestaltet, da die meisten erst darauf aufmerksam werden, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt. Ich bin überzeugt, dass Sendungen wie Bizz oder Wiso, die auf solche Internetfallen aufmerksam machen überwiegend von Menschen gesehen werden, die schon reingefallen sind, denn seien wir mal ehrlich - hätten wir vorher gedacht, dass UNS sowas passieren kann? Also ich eher nicht....


----------



## drboe (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass Sendungen wie Bizz oder Wiso, die auf solche Internetfallen aufmerksam machen überwiegend von Menschen gesehen werden, die schon reingefallen sind,


Ich kenne viele Leute, die sehen sich Verbraucherschutz- und Informationssendungen an, ohne je Opfer der dort vorgestellten Machenschaften geworden zu sein. Wäre es anders, wären die betreffenden Sendungen sicher schon längst wegen Zuschauermangel eingestellt. 



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> denn seien wir mal ehrlich - hätten wir vorher gedacht, dass UNS sowas passieren kann? Also ich eher nicht....


Natürlich soll man nie "Nie" sagen. Aber ich glaube doch, dass eine kritische Distanz zu dem, was im Leben als kostenlos, günstig, zur Probe etc. angeboten und teils sehr aggressiv beworben wird, davor bewahrt, auf diese oder ähnliche Weise hereingelegt zu werden. Das gilt nicht nur für die Fülle virtueller "Hütchenspieler", sondern auch für das riesige Heer von Anbietern im realen Leben, die alle nur eines wollen: das Geld derer, denen man etwas aufschwatzt;  seien es nun Versicherungen, Rheumadecken, Alutopfsets, Zeitungsabos oder günstige Telefonate.  "Lebensprognosen" und anderer Schnickschnack im Web, von günstigen SMS über IQ-Tests bis hin zur Testfahrt im schicken Sportwagen interessieren mich die Bohne. Weder suche ich danach, noch würde ich auf einen Link zu solchen Angeboten klicken. Und ganz gewiß mache ich nirgendwo viele persönliche Angaben. Das geringste, was dann nämlich die Folge ist, ist ein weiteres Anschwellen der Werbeflut, sei es nun per Post oder via Mail. Schon das wäre mir sehr lästig; vom Ärger mit den Forderungen offenbar betrügerischer Webanbieter ganz zu schweigen. Also überlegt man sich, ob das Risiko zusätzlicher Belästigung die Sache wert ist. Wenn ja, so bietet es sich an, sich z. B. als Barbara Mustermann auszugeben, fiktive Adressangaben und eine extra angelegte Mail-Adresse eines kostenlosen Mail-Anbieters zu benutzen. So mache ich das seit Jahren und es bewährt sich. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



drboe schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Leute, die sehen sich Verbraucherschutz- und Informationssendungen an, ohne je Opfer der dort vorgestellten Machenschaften geworden zu sein. Wäre es anders, wären die betreffenden Sendungen sicher schon längst wegen Zuschauermangel eingestellt.



Ja, klar. Verbraucherschutz- und Informationssendungen beschäftigen sich ja auch nicht überwiegend mit dem Thema Internetabzocke sondern eher mit breit gefächerten Themenkreisen. Und natürlich sehen dann auch Menschen, die damit nie in Berührung kamen diese Warnungen. Tatsache ist aber auch, dass es sich im Vorfeld solcher Veröffentlichungen in den einzelnen Foren wie ein Lauffeuer herumspricht und der Anteil der - ich will nicht sagen "Geschädigten" - nennen wir es "Genervten" dann ungleich höher ist als der Stamm der grundsätzlich Interessierten an solchen Sendungen. 

Aber das gehört im Grunde gar nicht zum Thema und hilft auch niemandem weiter.


----------



## Missy (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Gestern dachte ich, mich trifft der Schlag! Nun ist auch der älteste von unseren 
Kids (18 ) auf so einen S... reingefallen. Es gibt jetzt eine Seite von Lebenscheck.com. Das ist wieder so eine tolle Firma mit Sitz in Dubai! Rechnung über 99 Euro. Da kann ich wieder nur lachen, haha! Habe diese Seite unter die Lupe genommen, Kosten findet man nur in den AGB´s, aber nicht die Höhe der Kosten! So langsam wird die Sache echt .......!!! Mal schauen was ich damit jetzt fabriziere. Unser Kind ist völlig am Ende. Ich lasse ihn erstmal zappeln, während Mutter sich darum kümmert. Hoffentlich ist es allen Kiddys mal ´ne Lehre, sich nicht auf angeblich kostenlose Gratissachen einzulassen! Das zieht immer Ärger nach sich!


----------



## el_soberado (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

mir haben die auch scon ne letzte mahnung geschickt vor einem monat mit einer frist von 10 tagen. bis jetzt hat sich immer noch nichts getan. gestern bekam ich wieder ne mail diesmal von liebescheck oder sowas.
ich soll testen wie gut mein sex ist  bin mal rein und hab direkt in die AGB´s geschaut. und siehe da ganz unten 59,00 € 
die lassen sich doch immer wieder neue sch... einfallen


----------



## Zabbilong (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Also ich weiss nicht!Sagt euch der Rechtsanwalt M. L. was?:roll:

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Missy (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

In welchem Zusammenhang steht der, bzw. welcher Firma ist der zugeordnet?
Ich kenne nur Anwaltskanzlei H., nennt sich aber auch Inkassodezernat.


----------



## Nichtzahler (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen. bin auch auf die seite [noparse]www.lebenserwartung[/noparse] reingefallen.
und habe gegen Vitaactive Widerspruch ein gereicht, bisher ohne erfolg.
da anscheinend immer nur Standard schreiben verschickt werden.
und habe inzwischen auch ein schreiben vom inkassodezernat h. bekommen. bin sozusagen seit ein paar tagen mit der zahlen überfällig, werde aber nicht zahlen, wollen doch mal sehen, wer den längeren Atem hat.
an Alle anderen lasst euch nicht einschüchtern, und reagiert nicht auf die drohung, das ist nur die masche, die wollen euch zur zahlung zwingen.
solange kein bescheid vom Gericht kommt, können die euch  nichts anhaben.

sollte doch ein Mahnbescheid kommen, dann einfach innerhalb 14 Tagen widerspruch einlegen, aber die würden sich ins eigene fleisch schneiden.
Auf keinen Fall Zahlen. wer zahlt ist selber schuld,weil das geld sieht ihr nie wieder, und auch keine chance es zurückzubekommen.

Man kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen.

Bitte nicht Zahlen

ich werde abwarten und eine tasse expresso trinken 

in diesen sinne einen schönen tag


----------



## ines35 (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



buzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute von der Anwaltkanzlei H.  Inkassoderzernat bekommen die wollen jetzt 68,52 Euro. Das komische ist im Betreff steht "Letzte ausergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung Rechnung der Firma NetContent"
> Was ist das für eine Firma schon wieder diese NetContent?
> ...


hallo,wir sind auch daraf reingefallen(und das gleich drei mal),aber bei uns stand nichts von bezahlen drinn und jetzt wollen die gleich geld für drei test`s.
das ist sowieso [edit]  gewesen(wir hatten angekreuzt,daß wir kein alkohol trinken und im test stand,wirsollen nicht so viel alkohol trinken.
ich würde sagen,warte erst mal ab.
gruß


----------



## Villingeroli (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es geht schlicht und ergreifend nicht, weil man dir nicht helfen wollte, aber konkrete Einzelfallberatung
> ist auf Grund des (noch) immer geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten.



Habe am 24.12.2006 auch den Lebensprognose Test gemacht, und habe schon mehrere Schreiben der bekannten Fa.erhalten. Heute bekam ich das 2 mal Post von der deutschen Inkassostelle ihre Forderung beläuft sich inzwischen auf 296.42 Euro werde aber nicht zahlen und den Mahnbescheid abwarten und anschliessend Wiederspruch einlegen.
mfg
villingeroli


----------



## conair2004 (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hier mal ein nützlicher Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538


----------



## miesertrick (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Hallo,

auch mich hat dieser "Verein" mit dem Test erwischt.

Habe mittlerweile das zweite oder dritte Schreiben eines Inkassobüros erhalten.
Wobei alle Schreiben ohne Einschreiben ausgeliefert wurden und zudem nur eine kopierte Unterschrift enthielten.

Was aber noch toller war, sie schrieben in ihrem dritten Brief (Forderung mittlerweile ca. 200 Euro) "Weil wir Sie als guten Kunden nicht verlieren möchten.....!!".

Auf jeden Fall werden die von mir keinen Knopf sehen, erst wenn ein Schreiben vom Gericht eintrifft werde ich einen Rechtsanwalt bemühen.

Aber ich denke soweit wird es nicht kommen.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## sjml (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Aktuell ist noch nichts rausgekommen, die Show läuft immer noch. Vom Inkasso leider immer noch nichts.
> 
> --------------Update 13.05.2007----------------
> 
> ...



Hallo !

Ich würde beim nächsten Mal Folgendes schreiben:

Sehr geehrte....
Ich war gestern bei der örtlichen Polizei, um die von Ihnen geforderte Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass eine Strafanzeige von mir nicht aufgenommen wird, da ich nicht geschädigt bin. Die örtliche Polizei bittet, dass Sie die entsprechende Anzeige erstatten...



Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Insider (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

@ Bernd, sowas hört man in der Tat des öfteren. Obwohl es wohl richtig so wäre, würden sich Beamte mit so einer Handlungsweise aber strafbar machen, da sie verpflichtet sind eine Strafanzeige aufzunehemen, sobald sie Kenntnis vom Verdacht einer Strafatat haben (unabhängig davon, ob der Anzeigenerstatter geschädigt ist oder nicht).

Das ist ja auch die Crux an der Geschichte, dass derzeit massenweise Manpower bei den Behörden blockiert wird, obwohl nur in den allerwenigsten Fällen der Sachverhalt geklärt werden kann - derartige Anzeigen sind eigentlich nahezu immer was für die Tonne und die vermeintlich "geschädigte" Firma bekommt i. d. R. noch nicht mal eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens. Für mich persönlich fehlt es ohnhein an der Schutzwürdigkeit der "seriösen" Geschäftsleute, die mit ihrer intransparenten Preisangabe und dem oft unzureichenden Content sich ohnhin zu Wegelagerern im Internet degradieren. Die nehmen mit den fehlenden Plausibilitätsprüfungen ihrer Produkte doch billigende in Kauf, dass Nutzer falsche Daten eingeben, wenn die davon ausgehen, dass das Projekt kostenlos/gratis ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Geld für Lebenserwartungs[ edit]*

Also mir wurde heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung eines Inkassobüros geschickt im Auftrag von Vitaactine LTD. Meine Mutter meinte ich solle zahlen aber ich habe jetzt schon diverse Male gelesen, dass man dies nicht tun soll. Ich weiß leider nicht wie die jetztige Rechtsstand mit dieser "Firma" ist.
Wenn mir jemand bitte Informationen dazu geben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich bei der VErbraucherzentrale niemanden erreiche und diese am Wochenende nicht erreichbar sind
Danke schon mal

_Posting verschoben und Überschrift  editiert , bitte anmelden, modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: FAQ: Internet-Vertragsfallen*

Hallo ich wollte mal nachfragen ich habe werbung bekommen von lebenscheck.com aber ich dachte es wäre eine werbung wie jede andere sie sagen auch man bekommt nach 14.tagen einen breif wie alt man wird,aber dieses schreiben habe ich nie gesehen sie drohen mir mit mahnung und alles mögliche.ich weiß nicht ob ich das wirklich bezahlen muß,an dem tag als ich dort reingeschaut habe konnte ich diese agb nicht öffnen da mein fenster geblockt hatte,und ich hatte auch keine ahnung das ich jetzt 99,-euro bezahlen muß.Diese 99,- stehen in der 6.Klausel aber ich hatte keine ahnung davon.Was soll ich denn jetzt machen.Es geht um lebenscheck.com

_Posting aus " Recht und Gesetz" verschoben 
Fragen und Diskussionen  zu einzelnen Themen nur hier
  modaction _


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: FAQ: Internet-Vertragsfallen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal nachfragen ich habe werbung bekommen von lebenscheck.com


Das ist die alte "Probino"-Masche, einfach mal danach googeln. Die fand vor kurzem auch erst Anwendung bei dein-fuehrerschein.com. Hier hatten auch etliche Internetnutzer ein Mail bekommen, den Test zu starten. Was sie nicht wussten war die Tatsache, dass der Anbieter nicht nur die eMail-Adresse kannte sondern auch den vollständigen Datenstamm des eMail-Empfängers. Durch Nutzung des Dienstes wurde eine Rechnung ausgelöst, in welchem Stadium allerdings eine Preisangabe erfolgt sein soll, weiß anscheinend niemand  - wie auch? Dein-fuehrerschein.com und lebenscheck.com kommen aus einem Haus.


_Dies ist keine Spekulation sondern bitterer Ernst. Editieren ist somit nicht notwendig._


----------



## AdAm (20 Juni 2007)

*www.lebensprognose.com/ Internet Service AG.*

Schönen guten Tag,

am 23.02.2007 erhielt ich einen Brief dieser Seite in unserem Briefkasten, oben rechts ein symbol daneben befindet sich die Aufschrift "Internet Service" unter meinen Angaben, dem Wohnort und dem Namen dann in fetter Druckschrift "LETZTE ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG".

Ich zietiere:

Sehr geehrter Herr ....

leider konnten wir noch immer keinen Zahlungseingang des noch offenen Rechnungsbetrages in Höhe von 62,50€ von ihnen verzeichnen. Bereits am 13.02.2007 haben wir Sie darauf per Email hingewiesen.

Am 10.12.2006 um 11:16:34 haben Sie an unserem exklusiven Lebensprognosetest über unser Internetportal w*w.lebensprognose.com mit der IP ... teilgenommen.

Wir erwarten ihren Zahlungseingang am 05.03.2007.


Ich habe nie daran teilgenommen und kannte diese Page auch überhaupt nicht, es könnte die Möglichkeit bestehen, dass sich jemand an meinen Rechner begeben hat, was ich aber auch nicht für möglich halte. Habe damit jedenfalls nichts zu tun, hinzu kommt noch: Ich bin erst 15. Nach Tipps von anderen Seiten, Foren und bekannten ignorierte ich diesen Brief ganz einfach. Am 18.06.2007 kam erneut ein Brief an, dieses mal mit der Aufschrift "Deutsche Inkassostelle" Wieder mit meinen Angaben, in der Forderungsaufstellung stand ein Gesamtbetrag von 92,35 €!

Ich zitiere den Rest erneut:

Die Kosten, die durch unsere Inanspruchnahme enstanden sind, machen wir gemäß §§ 280, 286 BGB geltend; Verrechnung gemäß § 367 I BGB.

Diese offen stehende Forderung ist bei w*w.schuldnerzerzeichnis.de als NEGATIVER EINTRAG geführt. Eine Löschung dieses Eintrags erfolgt bei vollständiger Zahlung. Hiermit fordern wir sie auf, diese Gesamtforderung innerhalb von 5 Tagen auf das unten genannte Konto zu überweisen.

Unten folgten noch die Angaben zum Konto, sowie die Überschrift des Geschäftsführers.


Mir wurde gesagt, es handle sich dabei halt um eine [...], diese Seite erhielt bereits das bekannte "Fass ohne Boden" von BIZZ. Nach dem zweiten Brief soll angeblich Schluss sein und es folgt nichts weiteres, ich bin mir da mittlerweile eher unschlüssig und frage deshalb hier nach!

Wie sollte ich handeln?

Greetz
AdAm

_[Ausdruck entfernt, kommerzielle Links deaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.lebensprognose.com/ Internet Service AG.*



AdAm schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich handeln?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Ben Akiba: Alles schon mal dagewesen...


----------



## Schurli (25 Juli 2007)

*Und schon wieder ein Opfer*

Hallo Leute,

möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden, da ich - vermutlich - auch ein Opfer solch mieser Machenschaften bin. 

Ich lese nun auch schon einige Tage hier und auf vielen anderen Seiten im WWW mit. Auch in meinem Fall wurde zwar alles schon irgendwo mal niedergeschrieben, aber einen "Kollegen" mit selber Kombination wie in meinem Fall, habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

*Deshalb folgende Situation: *
(würde mich sehr über euer Feedback freuen)

lebensuhr.com hat mir ein Mail geschickt, ich soll EUR 99,00 zahlen. Damals stand der Betrag natürlich nur in den AGB versteckt, jetzt steht er schon RIESIG und scheinheilig auf der Startpage.
Der Test wurde damals (mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) auch von meinem Internetanschluss gemacht - jedoch auch nicht von dieser Startpage aus, ist jetzt aber auch egal.

Jedenfalls sind der Firma keine Adressdaten bekannt. Sie haben nur eine (Free-)Mailadresse, die ohnehin nur für Werbemüll etc. verwendet wird. Anmeldedaten ähnlich wie im Forum hier, nur Nickname - stellt ja rechtlich auch kein Problem dar, es wusste ja niemand, dass hier ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wird bzw. dass es um Geld geht.

Jetzt hab ich aber keine Idee, wie es weitergehen soll.

z.B.

Variante A
Da weder durch IP Adresse, noch E-Mail Adresse meine Anschrift in der Praxis herauszubekommen ist (zumindest wird es so ein unseriöses Unternehmen nicht schaffen) könnte man die Mails einfach ignorieren oder auch gleich in den Spamfilter eintragen.
Rechtlich vielleicht nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber bequem für mich!

Variante B
Auf das Mail antworten mit einer der vielen im www herumkreisenden Vorlagen.
Rechtlich wird das wohl nur Sinn machen, wenn ich auch meinen Namen darunterschreibe. Fraglich ist, wie sicher eine E-Mail grundsätzlich im Fall des Falles vor dem Gericht wäre. 
Hier habe ich halt Angst, wenn die erstmal wissen, wer und wo ich bin, geht der ganze Stress mit Papierkrieg und so erst richtig los.

Variante C
Wie Variante B nur per Einschreiben (nach L) ist das Luxemburg, Liechtenstein? Kostet ca. 4€ und auch in diesem Fall habe ich Angst, dass dann der Briefkasten erst so richtig "zugespamt" wird.

Bitte, es würde mich sehr interessieren, was euer Standpunkt da ist. Schlussendlich muss ich es wohl selber entscheiden und mir ist auch klar, dass hier kein Vorschlag niedergeschrieben werden darf. Aber vielleicht kann mich trotzdem wer mit ein paar Wörtern auf einen grünen Zweig bringen? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Und schon wieder ein Opfer*



Schurli schrieb:


> Auch in meinem Fall wurde zwar alles schon irgendwo mal niedergeschrieben, aber einen "Kollegen" mit selber Kombination wie in meinem Fall, habe ich noch nicht gefunden.!


Kann  nicht sehen, was an dem  Fall grundsätzlich anders ist. 
Alle Hinweise  sind schon zigmal gegeben worden. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976
 gilt für D, dürfte im wesenlichen auch für Ö gelten.


----------



## Schurli (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Und schon wieder ein Opfer*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Kann  nicht sehen, was an dem  Fall grundsätzlich anders ist.
> Alle Hinweise  sind schon zigmal gegeben worden.
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
> ...


Hallo jupp11,

danke für deine Antwort!

Du hast natürlich Recht - grundsätzlich ist nichts anders, aber wie oben geschrieben die Kombination macht für mich das Problem und ich hab auch unter deinen Links nicht wirklich einen Text gefunden, der mir zwischen A+B+C weiterhilft.


----------



## hartmut1943 (1 August 2007)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*

Neue Adresse und mit den gleichen Mitteln. [.....]


Maja 4 schrieb:


> Ich habe da kürzlich einen Brief bekommen ,der Absender :
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle
> Rosserstrasse 9
> 60323 Frankfurt am Main
> ...



_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert und Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## hartmut1943 (1 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



nofear schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um das Euro Business Center - Euro 1 in der Blegistrasse 1 in 6343 Rotkreuz. Unser Freund R.A. wohnt übrigens im gleichen Ort, wie sich dem schweizer Telefonbuch im Internet leicht entnehmen läßt.



Welche Staatsanwaltschaft in der Schweiz ist denn für diesen Bereich zuständig? Wäre interessant wie der die Firma einschätzt.


----------



## Sonnenschein (15 August 2007)

*lebensuhr.com*

Kennt jemand [noparse]www.lebensuhr.com[/noparse]. Die Firmierung lautet Lux-Tex S.A. in L-5445 Schengen. Diese Firma versendet Zahlungsaufforderungen, mit Hinweis auf vorangegangenen Mahnungen, Betrag € 109 sind zu zahlen, mit Inkasso-Drohung und schlechten Eintrag in die Schufa.
Gruß Helga

_an bestehenden Thread gehängt, siehe vorhergehende Postings modinfo _


----------



## sonna-na (24 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Leute!

Habe soeben eine weitere E-Mail bekommen.

Die erste habe ich irgendwann im März glaube ich bekommen. Natürlich habe ich nicht mehr daran gedacht und jetzt der Schock.

Ich hätte einen Vertrag eingegangen, IP-Adresse usw.....

Was mich am meisten geschockt hat waren aber meine persönlichen Daten: Name, Adresse, Geb.-Datum usw....

Was soll ich tun? Nicht reagieren? Sollte ich was zurückschicken?

Bitte hilft mir! Ich dachte, ich würde davon nichts mehr lesen!

Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Wembley (24 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



sonna-na schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen Vertrag eingegangen, IP-Adresse usw.....


Ach, das schreiben die immer. Das ist nix zum Fürchten. Die Hinweise auf die IP-Adresse mögen zwar manchen beeindrucken, es besteht aber kein Grund dazu. Lies bitte das hier:
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


sonna-na schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten geschockt hat waren aber meine persönlichen Daten: Name, Adresse, Geb.-Datum usw....


Moment mal, was schockt dich denn da? Wenn du nämlich deine persönlichen Daten da eingegeben haben solltest, dann ist ja klar, wo die herkommen. Aber was die Zahlungspflicht betrifft, ist die Sache in vielen Fällen höchst umstritten. Siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sonna-na (24 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ach, das schreiben die immer. Das ist nix zum Fürchten. Die Hinweise auf die IP-Adresse mögen zwar manchen beeindrucken, es besteht aber kein Grund dazu. Lies bitte das hier:
> http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
> 
> Moment mal, was schockt dich denn da? Wenn du nämlich deine persönlichen Daten da eingegeben haben solltest, dann ist ja klar, wo die herkommen. Aber was die Zahlungspflicht betrifft, ist die Sache in vielen Fällen höchst umstritten. Siehe hier:
> ...


Hallo Wembley!
Ich bin immer total aufgeregt... (
Also sollte ich daher einfach nichts unternehmen und die Sache einfach aussitzen? Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann auch eine der Glücklichen sein, die bald einen Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommt, oder?
Man, das Gefühl im Bauch ist echt schon beunruhigend... /

Gruss
sonna-na


----------



## Wembley (24 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



sonna-na schrieb:


> Also sollte ich daher einfach nichts unternehmen und die Sache einfach aussitzen?


Das bleibt dir überlassen. Lies dir einfach die schon von mir geposteten Links durch und die Aufregung wird sich legen.


sonna-na schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann auch eine der Glücklichen sein, die bald einen Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommt, oder


Auch das mit den Inkassobüros soll dich nicht beunruhigen. Die können zwar Briefe und Mails schreiben, aber sonst auch nix. 
Lies dir bitte das durch:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sonna-na (24 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Danke Wembley!

Jetzt bin ich wirklich beruhigter... :-D  Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Lalith (28 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich war auch mal auf der seite Lebensuhr.com Ich hätte mich da auch fast angemeldet.. brach aber mittendrin ab... Naja weit kam ich net.. Ich erhielt weder eine Anmeldebestätigung noch sonst was und auf einmal bekomme ich Mahnungen ohne ende... lol die spinnen doch echt^^


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Lalith schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal auf der seite Lebensuhr.com Ich hätte mich da auch fast angemeldet..


Wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen? Bist du z. B. einer Einladung per eMail, eine Werbung bei Google oder einem eingeblendeten Popup gefolgt?


----------



## Lalith (28 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich muß sagen ich weiß das garnet mehr so genau xD es ist lange her und umso verwunderter war ich als vor kurzem eine Mahnung kam.. aber ich glaub es war eine E-mail die ich erhielt...


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2007)

Lalith schrieb:


> .... ich glaub es war eine E-mail die ich erhielt...


...na da hammas doch wieder, wie schon eine Seite zuvor erwähnt:


Reducal schrieb:


> ..... hatten auch etliche Internetnutzer ein Mail bekommen, den Test zu starten. Was sie nicht wussten war die Tatsache, dass der Anbieter nicht nur die eMail-Adresse kannte sondern auch den vollständigen Datenstamm des eMail-Empfängers. Durch Nutzung des Dienstes [z. B. nach Betätigen eines Linkes] wurde eine Rechnung ausgelöst, in welchem Stadium allerdings eine Preisangabe erfolgt sein soll, weiß anscheinend niemand - wie auch?....


----------



## hartmut1943 (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



pulseofmaggot schrieb:


> wenn ich net zahle bekomme ich dann von denen ne mahnung? (mehr will ich erstma net wissen) danke schonma


[ edit ]


----------



## hartmut1943 (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.lebensprognose.com/ Internet Service AG.*



AdAm schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag,
> ...


Die Deutsche Inkassestelle ist eine firmeneigene Inkassostelle ohne Lizenz.
Das Amtsgericht in München hat dazu schon ein Urteil gefällt. AG München, Az. 161 C 23695/06,


----------



## heribrecht (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



buzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute von der Anwaltkanzlei H.  Inkassoderzernat bekommen die wollen jetzt 68,52 Euro. Das komische ist im Betreff steht "Letzte ausergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung Rechnung der Firma NetContent"
> Was ist das für eine Firma schon wieder diese NetContent?
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe auch eine letzte Mahnung von dem Inkassodezernat H. erhalten. Ich zahle nicht, denn diese [...] möchte ich nicht unterstützen. Lieber spende ich das Geld für AIDS Waisen in Afrika. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Du nach der Mahnung weitere Briefe erhalten hast?.

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## hartmut1943 (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Ein Inkassobüro muss registriert sein, um auf diesem Gebiet tätig zu sein, fehlt das, ist das ein Schwindel und man kann auf Unterlassung klagen, wenn man Geld hat. Ansonsten habe ich mich entschlossen diesen Verein auf Schadenersatz und Schmerzensgeld zu verklagen und über Prozesskosten abwickeln.


----------



## A John (18 Oktober 2007)

*Hurra! Letzte Mahnung vom Inkassodezernat*

Zunächst darf ich mich herzlich für die freundliche Aufnahme in den großen Kreis der von ihrer Mandantschaft als abzockwürdig befundenen Vertragsfallenopfer bedanken....


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



> ..... wie die in ihrer "Mahnung" erkennbare Verödung der Rechtskenntnis.


:rotfl:


----------



## el_soberado (5 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> :rotfl:


*servus an alle
ich habe jetzt nach sieben monaten wieder eine mail von denen bekommen.
da ich denen ne falsche adresse und namen gab, konnten die mir keinen brief schicken, jetzt drohen sie mir mit mir anzeige.  weil ein betrugstatbestand besteht.ich habe mich echt totgelacht. alles was die von mir haben ist eine IP nummer aber die wird ja nach 8 wochen auch bei meinem anbieter gelöscht.

mal schaun was die d....sich noch einfallen lassen werden.
grus el_soberado*


----------



## hartmut1943 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Diese Masche kenne ich und ich habe denen tüchtig eingeheizt, weil für Nichts es auch Nichts gibt. Die Firma aus der schönen Schweiz hat wohl Sehnsucht nach Schweden und den berühmten Gardinen, denn die Ermittler sind an der Direktorin dran.


----------



## Hoeld (6 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Nabend miteinander! bei mir versuchen sie ebenfalls, durchzukommen, werden sie aber nicht hinbekommen. die emails waren exakt gleich, natürlich auto-texte keiner nimmt sich zeit dafür und schreibt solche "mahn-eMails". 
Mein Verlauf:

Email von mir vom Samstag, 3. Nov.:



> "Unterlassen Sie diese E-Mails. Ich habe mich WEDER bei Ihnen angemeldet noch bin ich volljährig. Zu dem Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Anmeldens war ich 15 Jahre alt.
> 
> Zweitens kann die IP-Adresse nicht von mir sein, wie oben erklärt habe ich mich NICHT angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Rück-Email war dann das gleiche wie ich hier im Thread gelesen habe: Schalten Sie die Polizei ein, machen Sie Anzeige gegen umbekannt etc. Meine Reaktion:



> "Wenn Sie daran interessiert sind, Geld von dem vermeintlichen Anmelder zu bekommen, lassen Sie doch die IP-Adresse mit Hilfe der Polizei untersuchen und finden Sie heraus, "wer sich angemeldet hat".
> 
> Andernfalls machen Sie meine vermeindliche Anmeldung sofort rückgängig. Wenn Sie meiner Forderung nicht nachgehen, diskutieren wir dies vor Gericht. Das ist meine letzte E-Mail."



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was sie sich darauf einfallen lassen  Warscheinlich wird der Satz "Ohne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt können wir die Forderung gegen Sie leider nicht
stoppen." kommen.. Werden wir sehen  Sowas nicht mit mir und mit euch hoffentlich auch nicht. 

MfG!


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Hoeld schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was sie sich darauf einfallen lassen !


Eine ausführliche Auswahl:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## Hoeld (6 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

 ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein

in dem fall ist es sinnlos denen 100 mal mit gericht zu drohen, sie werden weiter machen^^ war sowieso meine letzte email, aber ich kann mir ja aus den bausteinen der "konversation" etwas zusammenbrauen^^


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Hoeld schrieb:


> Warscheinlich wird der Satz "Ohne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt können wir die Forderung gegen Sie leider nicht
> stoppen." kommen


Oder es kommt die Drohung mit dem "Eintrag ins Erziehungsregister", wie in einem anderen Forum zu lesen war


----------



## Pinus (7 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo, es gibt eine neue Variante ACHTUNG:sun:

www.hier.weiter.com  Lebenserwartung + Handy geschenkt

Gruß Pinus


----------



## happeljr (9 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Bei mir wars noch dubioser. Ein Freund, der den "Test" machte sprach mich auf die Seite an. Ich startete anschliessend zwar die Seite, um sie mir anzusehen, aber nicht den Test. Jetzt bekam ich eine Mahnung per Mail und eine Rechnung an eine Adresse, bei der ich seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr gemeldet bin.

Daher meine fragen
1. Wie machen die das?
2. Wohne in der Schweiz, wie kann man dagegen vorgehen (bzgl. Datenschutz und so..)?


----------



## hartmut1943 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Lebensprognose  u. Test alles von der Firma Internet Service AG aus der Schweiz. Praxis wie gehabt, für nichts gibt es wenigstens eine Rechnung. Z.Z beschäftigt sich das Regierungspräsidium Dortmund mit dieser Firma und es ist abzuwarten, wann die Seite geschlossen ist. Inkasso braucht man nicht zu fürchten, denn diese Truppe gehört der Firma und die ist schnell bei der Sache, aber lt. Urteil des Amtsgerichtes München ein gebranntes Kind mit den verschiedenen Facatten.


----------



## Franziska (9 November 2007)

*AW: www.lebensprognose.com/ Internet Service AG.*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Inkassestelle ist eine firmeneigene Inkassostelle ohne Lizenz.
> Das Amtsgericht in München hat dazu schon ein Urteil gefällt. AG München, Az. 161 C 23695/06,



Das zitierte Urteil hat NICHTS mit der Inkassostelle zu tun.
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/vt_MIR_Dok._083-2007.pdf



			
				hartmut1943 schrieb:
			
		

> Inkasso braucht man nicht zu fürchten, denn diese Truppe gehört der Firma und die ist schnell bei der Sache, aber lt. Urteil des Amtsgerichtes München ein gebranntes Kind mit den verschiedenen Facatten.



Auch hier: Aussagewert höchst zweifelhaft!


----------



## hartmut1943 (9 November 2007)

*AW: www.lebensprognose.com/ Internet Service AG.*



Franziska schrieb:


> Das zitierte Urteil hat NICHTS mit der Inkassostelle zu tun.
> http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/vt_MIR_Dok._083-2007.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


Man kämpft lieber alleine weiter, dann eigene Dinge werden verdreht.


----------



## Penelope Poe (10 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



el_soberado schrieb:


> *servus an alle
> ich habe jetzt nach sieben monaten wieder eine mail von denen bekommen.
> *



Scheinbar hat da jemand Langeweile, ich dachte eigentlich auch, sie hätten aufgegeben, da ausser meiner Handy-Nr  nichts weiter bekannt ist. Jetzt bekam ich doch einen halbherzigen Lachkrampf als ich (ebenfalls nach 7 Monaten) die eins - zwei - drei... ich glaube 6. sms bekam mit der Bitte in ein email-Postfach zu sehen, welches seit einem Jahr gar nicht mehr existiert. Nicht dass mich das im Geringsten aufregen würde, ganz im Gegenteil, es erinnert mich daran, in diesem Forum ab und an mal wieder vorbeizuschaun :smiley:


----------



## ghostrider 88 (10 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Genau so wie dem vor mir schreiben geschöpf gings mir auch gerade.

Hab nach monaten mal wieder in mein altes mailfach geschaut und was sehe ich zum auf dem boden wälzen: Die [] ham mir wieder die gleiche mail geschickt wie vor nem halben jahr. die fordern mich auf , geld für eine im november 06 abgeschlossne sache zu zahlen. ich finds echt geil das dies immer noch nicht blicken!


----------



## PumpkinHead (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Grüße,

ich habe heute einen Brief von der DIS bekommen weil ich mich angeblich einem lebenscheck unterzogen hätte auf der site  w*w.lebenschek.com ich habe aber keinerlei dienstleistungen diesbezüglich in anschpruch genommen. die mails habe ich auch erst daraufhin gelesen weil mein spamfilter diese nicht in mein outlook durchgelassen hat. die firma hört sich auch äußerst dubios an das ist die firma INTERSERV AG FZE. ist von dieser schon etwas bekannt oder wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen??? Bitte um hilfe!!!

Pumpkin


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



PumpkinHead schrieb:


> ist von dieser schon etwas bekannt oder wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen??? Bitte um hilfe!!!


Irgendwann mag man einfach nicht mehr antworten. Allein dieser Thread hier hat 55 Seiten und davon gibt es noch einige mehr. Bitte nicht nur posten sondern am besten auch lesen - da wird ihnen geholfen! Manchen geht dabei sogar ein Lichtlein auf. Und was die Firma betrift, die ist schon seit zwei Jahren hier Dauerpatient und ihre scheinheiligen Initiatoren sowieso. nur leider kann man weder aktive Hilfe hier niederschreiben noch darf man gewaltig über die achsoseriösen Geschäftletreiber herziehen - die nämlich haben es anscheinend faustdick hinter den Ohren.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

na ja  eine Hilfe geben wir ja immer ( selbst wenn das auch schon hundertemal gepostet wurde)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Th0rT9 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

hallo,

ich hab dar mal ne frage und zwar habe ich mich bei lebenscheck.de verars**en lassen und habe eine mail von inkassobüro gekriegt, und wollte wissen ob ich die geforderte summe bezahlen muss... ein kleines detail ich wohne in frankreich und wollte auch wissen ob die überhaupt soweit gehen würden.

ps: wusste nicht wo ich sonst diese frage gestellt hätte...

danke


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



Th0rT9 schrieb:


> ps: wusste nicht wo ich sonst diese frage gestellt hätte...


In diesem Forum, deshalb  verschoben 
mit Onlinehandel hat das nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun

außerdem heißt die Domain [noparse]http://lebenscheck.com[/noparse]


----------



## antipasti01 (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle*



Maja 4 schrieb:


> Ich habe da kürzlich einen Brief bekommen ,der Absender :
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle
> Rosserstrasse 9
> 60323 Frankfurt am Main
> ...



HALLO MAJA
HIER IST NUN EIN NEUES OPFER
ALLERDINGS KAM DAS SCHREIBEN VON EINER INKASSOSTELLE AUS ESCHBORN.
ICH LASSE ES AUF EINE GERICHTSVERHANDLUNG ANKOMMEN,MEIN FREUND AUCH,DENN ER HAT MIT DENEN NUN AUCH THEATER,OBWOHL WIR BEIDE NIE DORT ETWAS ANGEKLICKT HABEN.
VOR EINIGER ZEIT WAR AUCH EIN BERICHT IM FERNSEHEN,BEI GÜNTHER JAUCH IM STERN TV,ÜBER DIESE " LEBENSPROGNOSE "
ALSO,NIE ZAHLEN,NUR GEGENAN GEHEN!!!!
LG GUTEN RUTSCH
ANTIPASTI01


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Das ist lange her, als die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH noch in der Frankfurter Rossertstrasse angesiedelt war!

Damals erhielten die ja "Besuch" vom WISO-Reporter (WISO ermittelt). Außer einer Dame war seinerzeit ja niemand anzutreffen. Diese verwies auf einen "Pressesprecher", der sich jedoch nicht blicken ließ! 

Vor einigen Wochen dann der "Umzug" nach Eschborn.


----------



## heribrecht (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



Th0rT9 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab dar mal ne frage und zwar habe ich mich bei lebenscheck.de verars**en lassen und habe eine mail von inkassobüro gekriegt, und wollte wissen ob ich die geforderte summe bezahlen muss... ein kleines detail ich wohne in frankreich und wollte auch wissen ob die überhaupt soweit gehen würden.
> 
> ...


[ edit] . Am besten einmal Einspruch einlegen, diesen begründen und dann auf keine weiteren Mails mehr reagieren. Die Firma hat 2 "Kunden" gerichtlich verklagt, aber beide Prozesse verloren. So bleibt Ihnen nur mit Mahnungen, Inkasso, Eintragungen Schufa, u.s.w zu drohen.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Die Lebensprognose wurde längere Zeit zum Schnäppchenpreis (Cache Stand vom 2. Dez. 2007 02:49:58 GMT) vermarktet.

Die Parameter sind allmächtig in der Hand von wüsten Söhnen. Wenn das Inkassobüro genügend bedrohlich daherkommt, spielen Kleinigkeiten keine Rolle.


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Aus dem Polizeibericht Plattling vom 30. Januar 2008:


> Drei Personen erstatteten in den letzten Tagen Anzeige gegen einen Internetanbieter mit den kostenpflichtigen Seiten " w*w.Lebenscheck.com / Lebensprognose". Die Internetnutzer, darunter eine zwölfjährige Schülerin, gaben allesamt an, die jeweilige Seite nicht besucht zu haben. Ein Geschädigter besitzt gar keinen Computer und will sich auch anderswo nirgends eingewählt haben.


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

ich weiß ja nich wer von den beteiligten aus thüringen kommt, ist ja auch egal.
heute stand in der thüringer allgemeine eben ein artikel zum thema.
fall: 14jährige soll sich auf dieser seite angemeldet haben, hat das natürlich nicht getan, familie ist ratlos.
verbraucherzentrale rät widerspruch zu schicken sowie sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen auch nicht von inkassofirmenbriefen.
bla bla erst beim gerichtlichen mahnbescheid, welcher sicherlich nicht kommen wird.
kommt mir vor, als würden die von den foren hier abschreiben xD


----------



## Niclas (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> sowie sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen auch nicht von inkassofirmenbriefen.
> bla bla erst beim gerichtlichen mahnbescheid, welcher sicherlich nicht kommen wird.


Weiß nicht ob es genau der Artikel ist, paßt aber dazu 
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...=mahnbescheid,&dbserver=1&dbosserver=1&other=


> ...Besonders unseriöse Anbieter setzen den Angaben nach gezielt Inkassodienste ein, um Verbraucher zur Zahlung zu bewegen....


----------



## dvill (12 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Bad-Neustadt;art765,4391960


> Nach Recherche der Polizei stellte sich heraus, dass die Firma in ganz erheblichem Umfang in Deutschland ungerechtfertigte Mahnungen verschickt. Deshalb ist bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt am Main ein Sammelverfahren gegen sie anhängig.


----------

